# Anderson ranch waiting........



## Jessica84

I ended up selling about half my does earlier this year and only have 34 does to kid out. I think I got everyone's picture but 1. 
Both bucks are new to me so I have mixed feelings of excitement and nervous lol
Here's HSFG Hillside Lamar








And here are his ladies 








Thunder who is due first 12/4








Xena, no clue when she is due








Cinderella, no clue








Ginger due 12/8








Gig due 12/10








Sparkles due 12/20








Sasha due 12/14








Bootsie due 12/13








Tiger lily, no clue








Twilight, due 12/9








Fancy. Due 12/8








Snow White, I have a due date of 12/12 but I also saw the buck chasing her for around February kids but I don't have any of my due dates past December 20th so who knows 








Polly due 12/13








Moonie due 12/15








Sissy due 12/8








Puzzle, no clue








Godiva (black) due 12/7








Anna, no clue








Bella due 12/14
And Carmella who I don't have due 12/15








This is my other sire, Sweet Water Smoke N Hot Tourch (Snot) not the best picture, I had my old retired man being jealous and a pain in my behind when I was trying to get pictures, but this was him at 10 months old when I pulled him from the does








And here is his ladies








Keeper due 12/20 (super excited about this doe she is one of my favorites and it's her first time!)








Cammie due 12/14








Domino due 12/14








Cali due 12/19








Jasmine due 12/15








Taffy due 12/15








Star fire due 12/13








Chili, I'm not sure if she is really bred, I bought her at the tail end of having the bucks with the does. I'll AI her later if she is








Bambi due 12/14








Sally due 12/14








Gypsy, I didn't see her covered but she also went in with the buck late because she is my sons show doe
And Dazzle who I don't have a picture of is due 12/19.
I also missed one of Lamar's girls lol (I'm a mess!) 








Jule no idea when she is due


----------



## SalteyLove

YAYYYYY TWO FACED SALLY! 

Jessica your herd looks more beautiful each year! And more colorful of course! 

I think Cammie wins for overall circumference!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow..you are going to be sooooo busy! Your girls are gorgeous! They are all very healthy. Your new buck is very nice. So is your main buck. I cant wait to see the kidds! Keep me posted please!


----------



## Jubillee

I'm not a boer fan but man your herd is gorgeous!! And look at those big mama bellies!!!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you so much SalteyLove! I really went threw and sold my less then stellar does, which a lot it broke my heart. There was nothing wrong with them other then they were not as good of quality. I’ll probably keep a lot of does this year but attempt not to get to crazy lol
Moers kiko boars, both bucks are new to me. I did get to see a few of Lamar’s kids when I got him, which honestly if it wasn’t for the kids I might have passed on him lol so hopefully he does good for me. Snot, the young guy is starting to grow on me. 
Thank you Jubillee!


----------



## mariella

Wow, Cammie is huge!!! 
Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey...ill take ANY of your culls! With what I am seeing...in those big mamas...you are going to have amazing new herd. Any you dont like....please let me know. I would definately be interested...i cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Jessica84
You have a gorgeous herd! Sounds like you had better plan on getting an extra 2 hours of sleep per day prior to the first due date because after that sleep deprivation will be the norm. This way You might break even LOL.
Anyway I'll be watching to see what your new bucks add to the mix, it's exciting thinking about all your new keeper does ..I'm sure they'll be spectacular!
Best of luck
,


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

I've been waiting for this thread  They all look amazing as always lol


----------



## toth boer goats

All looking good.


----------



## ksalvagno

Herd looks great! Good luck!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys for the kind words! It really means a lot to me.
Cammie is big, I thought she was big last year and she gave me a single, so I’m going to guess twins on her. She seems to carry more up and out. Xena is probably the biggest this year. She’s a older lady and is low and out. She has always given me triplets so probably that again. But I try not to guess lol
I have figured this sleep thing out lol when they kid I sleep when ever I can! I hate to say it out loud but usually they are pretty good about kidding during the day time. They will probably change this year because I still have so much to do to get ready for these kids. I like to wait till the last minute so it comes faster but I think I waited too long this time lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Wow! You got some flashy color. ️ Good luck during kidding season. It's the best time of the year!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you! And I agree! Usually about the time I feel like throwing the towel in it’s kidding time and all the hard work and frustration is worth it. This year it’s got to heal heartbreak since we lost our favorite doe Saturday to a freak accident.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh no...im so sorry. That is awful. I know for me...once the ordeal of the labor..and edge of your seat deliveries..i still cant breath right during those times. When that little one wiggles and wobbles to stand....I swear. I see a live angel. It heals all my heartaches..and gives me such hope for that day. Its a fresh new day. 
I hope your kidding season is exciting and full of the fresh new life excitement. Im sure all your girls know you have worked hard and loved them alot. And they are just as excited as you are...you can see it. They are amazing.. because of what you do!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no! I'm so sorry about your doe. That's so sad. I'm praying you have an amazing Kidding season exceeding all expectations to help you heal. ((HUGS))


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you. It was and still is such a shock! Her horns went threw the 4X4 square panels and then back threw at a angle and she couldn’t get out. I’m sure someone butted her and broke her neck. I couldn’t even get her out, she was stuck! I had to get bolt cutters to get her out. 
But your right, when they start trying to stand, or when they are snuggly and when they start to play it just warms my heart. 
But all the girls are doing well. Almost all of them has a nice udder on them. I need to get SalteyLove a picture of Sally’s cute little udder. I doubt she will make enough milk to be a milker but she squats right down and lets you feel it. She is such a easy going sweetheart.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug:


----------



## goatblessings

So sorry for the loss of your doe... very hard I'm sure. But ONLY 34??? I need to take a nap for you!


----------



## Jessica84

This will be a walk in the park! I usually have 60-70 to have kids. It’s actually not that bad though, especially when most are due about the same time. I’ll be out checking no matter if it’s 1 or 10 due. It’s when they actually kid all at the same time it gets a little crazy. Last year I started locking them in a smaller pasture/pen when it’s time to kid and that was such a life saver! Before they were on 5 acres and going from one end to the other 100X checking and moving them to stalls was killing me. Although it was a great weight loss plan


----------



## Jessica84

Well only 33 to kid. Cali is in heat right now. Not really sure why if she didn’t settle it would take her 4 months to cycle again but she is flagging away at the boys on the other side of the fence. I finally just now got the boys to cool their hormones after a great escape in with the yearlings so not sure I want to get them all excited again by pulling one out to breed her.
But everyone else except Chili and Gypsy are huge and so ready to have kids. Poor Cammie and Fancy are so big they are leaking pee sometimes when they walk. If it’s not raining tomorrow I’ll get some updated pictures of the poor whales


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh c'mon get a buck out & get her bred! You can't let her sit around unproductive for three weeks! peer pressure!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..last year one of my boer girls went in heat..( what looked like heat) and she acted like she was in heat. Flagged at both bucks. The vet told me dont breed her. Its a hormone increase in her system. Sometimes with muti burths..the doe gets a surge of hormones about 30 days before kidding. So i didn't rebreed her. And in 30 days she birthed twin doelings. 
Could your girl be doing that also?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Salty... you Bein BAD! LOL LOL 
What about poor Godiva? She lookd painfully huge like Cami. Your going to need to invent a type of prego wslker for your girls! Lol


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh if it was only that easy! The only pen I have open doesn’t have hot fence and I don’t want anyone to get in with the pregos and I have hope they didn’t get all of the yearlings. It took me 4 days to get those jerks to stay put.....4 days I could have been doing what needs to be done! But if she is in heat tomorrow I’ll grab one of the boys that way I can keep a eye on them and make sure they don’t bust out when they are done with her. If she’s not then I think I’ll attempt to AI her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey there..Jessica 84..how are you? I havent heard about any of your girls? Are they ok and getting close to kidding? You keeping up with them? Just checking on you. I hope you are doing well. Please let me know...miss hearing about all your gorgeous girls!


----------



## Jessica84

Awww thank you for checking on us  
I always wait until the last minute to get everything done so the last few weeks of waiting are not so brutal. Let’s just say I will NEVER do that again lol I worked hard today and only have a few more things that NEED to be done. The kids have vacation so I can put them to work now and also just not having to spend a hour and 20 minutes a day driving them to and from school will help. 
Cali never got bred. I’m not sure what her deal was. She was only in heat for a few hours and when I put her on the stand her cervix opening was shut and I didn’t see any mucus. Maybe she was just teasing the boys, I don’t know. Not in the mood for her games 
All the girls are doing well. I really am going to try and get some maturity pictures of them lol we are expected to get freezing rain and snow Wednesday and Thursday so I’m sure that’s when it will all start.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I understand freezing rain & ice. So far only had 1 morning with that. But Im sure more are coming. I just love your dapple girls & Toth Boers dapples too. They are beautiful. Ive never actually seen one up close & personal. So..im really eager to see all of your & her babies. 
Yes..ive got 2 weeks to finish the inside of my birthing barn. So yep....I never wait till the end either! Lol
Just wanted to know you & your girls are ok. Thanks for answering so quick. Take care & have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, :ty::up:


----------



## Jessica84

I'm sorry I never did get recent pictures of the girls before this storm came. Gosh that "when it rains it pours" saying was true for me this week lol I did officially get everything ready for kids yesterday and just got done chasing my free range turkeys to put them in a horse trailer right as the first rain drop fell. That was cutting it close but if we didn't get freak winds yesterday and I didn't have to run and buy more tarps it wouldn't have been a race. 
But we are expecting a inch of rain just tonight and snow tomorrow and again on Friday so stay tuned! I'm sure the first kids will hit Friday  if this storm lets up I will get you some pictures. 
Dapples are fun. I do enjoy them because it's just so much more exciting at kidding time. I don't think I have gotten the same exact looking kids color wise with the same breeding. No I don't think color is even close to everything though, but it is fun. There is down falls to it too though. Sometimes depending on where they have a spot they can look wonky in their conformation. My nieces goat had a big spot on his back so it made him look super swayed back even though he wasn't. Also as my very competitive son is realizing they are not a hit for showing at the fair. Hopefully one day I can really figure out this AI stuff so we can get some good wether style semen out of a traditional buck.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You have been so busy girl! Chaseing Turkeys? In this high wind..that would be a youtube video for sure! Im glad you got everything ready for the BABIES! We are having those freak winds today. Watched the temp drop about 10 degrees in a couple of hours. My tarps are flapping in the wind..since they were to block North winds..not South.crazy weather.! 
I saw CountyLineAcres young buck first..then your amazing girls, and Toth boer goats..and I was blown awAy! They are gorgeously marked. Do you know if that gene is mainly carried by the buck or doe? I wish I would have known you were selling your other girls. I would definitely have bought a couple. I cant wait to see your kids. My heart belongs to CountyLine acres smallest buckling. Something about him..just makes me drool. He is a cutie.! Any thing you want you teach me about the dapples I would love to learn. 
Glad to hear from you. During kidding time...I get Birthing Barn Brain! Its a dangerous disease. I just want to stay and watch the birthing and monitor the kidds. Forget about work, paying bills, life..etc etc....
Yep..gotta watch it..its soooo contagious..:bonk:


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I don’t know I’d you have ever had turkeys but they are not smart animals lol right now the chickens are locked up in their cage because they want to roost in my kidding area, they actually did roost on my stall walls and gates so the kids and I had to scrub and bleach everything. But I couldn’t leave them out free any more so in the stock trailer they went for now. 
Wind is terrible! Not just the destruction but it just zaps the warmth right out of you. It really isn’t normal to get crazy winds here, not totally unheard of but when it does happen it’s just a pain. We got more wind last night and I heard a huge bang so went racing out to see what was going on. A tree limb fell and just missed my fence. 
In my goats the dapple gene is carried on both sides, I have a few does that don’t have dapples in their lines, and that’s fine  they are nice girls so I forgive them for being boring lol but In 2013 I bought my first dappled buck, it was actually one heck of a deal because he was not in the best shape but I saw potential that just needed some feed. Then I did a lot of breed the dam, move the dam along and keep the offspring since they were better. The gene can be carried by either the doe or the buck. But it takes spots to make spots, even 1. I sold a buck with one good sized spot and two tiny spots and that guy threw spots like crazy! But I have a little buckling that is solid red that I’m keeping, not a spot on him and if I breed him to a doe with no spots it’s pretty much guaranteed that they will not produce a kid with spots. 
There is a lot of assumptions on how to increase your odds on getting dapples. One is to breed two goats with a lot of dapples in their background. I honestly haven’t found that to be true. I have had more solid colored does with no dapples in their past throw some very colorful kids. But sometimes they also will throw a solid, Or a paint and that’s why it I think they are fun! It’s like throwing the dice and seeing how they land. My doe Xena she had a red dapple and a black dapple her first kidding. Her second kidding same breeding was a solid black, a red paint and a black dapple. Last year it was a black paint, a black dapple and a red dapple. Same sire.
I LOVE countrylineacres little boys! They are very flashy and stocky! And I love the grey color in the spots. My first buck threw that grey like that and I miss it. It does end up turning a off white color but I still think they are cool. My almost yearling buckling that I kept from last kidding has that off color and I am crossing my fingers it’s something he throws. 
Most of the does that I sold were not all that great. They were good does just ones that needed to be moved along. It broke my heart but it was time.


----------



## toth boer goats

I hear you about the wind, it was terrible and so cold, lost a few branches from a tree, but the goats stayed cozy warm in the barn. 

Really strange having this kind of weather so soon. Are we in for a really awful winter?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh thankyou. I am really drawn to the dappled look. They are unusual and classy too. 
I found that wind terrible. It was blowing here in gusts of 60mph. So lightweight stuff is everywhere. At least it has stopped now. Last night sounded like we were living near a train station. All the banging..and rumbling. 
I had turkeys about 10 yrs ago. They were hilarious..but they tasted better than store bought. So no more turkeys!


----------



## Jessica84

It was a drastic change! I’m sure it’s colder where you are but it went from 70 to 60 to 44 in 3 days. We are late for rain down here and it is so nice to not blow my nose at the end of the day and see how much dust I have been breathing lol but I like my normal years where it gets a little cool and rains before we get super cold. 
Dapples defiantly catch my eye too  I remember when I first started in goats. I enjoy know all angles of things so I would watch the sale yard and see that anything with a red head brought way more money then any other color. My second year in there was a coalition sale, I said hey let’s go see how it goes! They had a beautiful dappled doe there, I wanted her! I told my husband I was going to get her and she was going to be cheap because she didn’t have a red head (I am laughing at myself while writing this) she was far from cheap! That doe sold for $2500! Again new to goats so I was absolutely stunned because that was what i paid for a registered bred angus cow not a open goat.......since then I have learned not to compare apples and oranges lol
Yeah the wind is terrible! I was saving all my feed sacks, they come in handy to staple up on my stall gates since most of my does are super protective and it also blocks the wind. Anyways I had to go hunt those suckers down while kicking myself I should have remembered to put them in the shed.
I love my turkeys! This is the first time I went with heritage breeds, we have a black Spanish hen and a royal palm Tom, they are my side kicks. The other day they were going off and all puffy, the Tom kept circling me and I was like what in the world is your issue? Are you flirting with me. No he was trying to tell me there was a hawk in the tree eyeballing my little chickens


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey..dont you UNDERSTAND ? Puffed up turkey talk? Lol lol ..WHats he got to do? He was using his warning signals...lol l ol
The turkeys I had were hilarious. They would jump up and down when they wanted feed. Not run up to me...not run to the pen...oh no..just wherever they were..start jumping up and down with that funny bobbing head thing. I would laugh. Took a long time to get them to come to their pen to be fed. They wanted me to wait on them. 
Yes we got blown through last night. This morning..freezer time. Our high made it to 46°..yesterday 70°..luckily the wind stopped. Tonight rain comes in..possible snow or winter mix.
As they call it. Most Okies..figure they arent ever right with our weather. It changes rapidly. So they just say all the possibilities..and hope one of them works. 
I use harbor freight tarps on cattle panels. I wire those puppies down. I go to harbor frieght cause they are cheap. And the tarps get shredded. But it does stop the north wind. I use my.feed sacs for delivery pads. They go under the hay in the birthing pods too. The afterbirth and fluids stick to that type of paper. Easy roll up clean up. Also under the hay in the pod..i roll up all the urine & feces..keep the area cleaner for new kidds. 
I use the dog food bags for insulation of my birthing barn. I built it with wood panels and covered with sheet metal. So the plastic dog food bags act like insulation and stop the cold winds.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

HAPPY THANKSGIVING! ENJOY!


----------



## Jessica84

I have shelter logic car ports but on some of them the sun has ruined the nice tarps that fit absolutely perfectly on them so it’s just the frame and then I get tarps and put on them. That was before i learned to buy cheap tarps and throw over the original one to keep them from rotting away. Anyways I usually get the tarps from tractor supply and they are not cheap! When i lost the yearlings tarp I was in a bad mood and telling my parents on the phone I was off to get tarps. My dad told me to try harbor freight (we just got one). I was shocked at how much cheaper they were and over the moon! I got 2 11X19 for $30 each. Usually I get a 20x20 and it’s about $100. They had a huge 29X59 for $130. That’s pretty much what I get a 30X30 for. It was kinda over kill on my haystack but I shouldn’t loose any hay because it covered every bit of it, and it’s one piece so it was all tied down. That is defiantly my new tarp place lol
Happy thanksgiving to you too! I hope you have a wonderful one. Husband is stuck on at work today, my parents are snowed in up north and my siblings are spending it with their in-laws so the kids and I are just going to hangout, cook a small bird and each make our favorite side. 
I am officially on kid watch today so I need to get my camera batteries charged and put them out there. Thunder is first up and she doesnt look overly close yet so I can probably get away with just checking the cameras at night instead of getting out of my warm bed every 3 hours lol


----------



## Jessica84

I have shelter logic car ports but on some of them the sun has ruined the nice tarps that fit absolutely perfectly on them so it’s just the frame and then I get tarps and put on them. That was before i learned to buy cheap tarps and throw over the original one to keep them from rotting away. Anyways I usually get the tarps from tractor supply and they are not cheap! When i lost the yearlings tarp I was in a bad mood and telling my parents on the phone I was off to get tarps. My dad told me to try harbor freight (we just got one). I was shocked at how much cheaper they were and over the moon! I got 2 11X19 for $30 each. Usually I get a 20x20 and it’s about $100. They had a huge 29X59 for $130. That’s pretty much what I get a 30X30 for. It was kinda over kill on my haystack but I shouldn’t loose any hay because it covered every bit of it, and it’s one piece so it was all tied down. That is defiantly my new tarp place lol
Happy thanksgiving to you too! I hope you have a wonderful one. Husband is stuck on at work today, my parents are snowed in up north and my siblings are spending it with their in-laws so the kids and I are just going to hangout, cook a small bird and each make our favorite side. 
I am officially on kid watch today so I need to get my camera batteries charged and put them out there. Thunder is first up and she doesnt look overly close yet so I can probably get away with just checking the cameras at night instead of getting out of my warm bed every 3 hours lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well..harbor freight is a great place for solar lights too. I have 2 in my birthing barn. They really are nice..i was suprised. 
No snow here. We spent a couple hours with my family. His is in Michigan..so just phone calls.. my other kido went out of town for in law time. So now sitting here...feeling like my does look. .i understand bloat! Lol lol 
I ordered my cameras..be here monday..good thing.my kidding time starts the 21st. Ive got a few days left...
Be sure and put in pictures for me...cant wait to see what you get! Dapples, paints, or plains...lol lol


----------



## SalteyLove

Jessie! I can't believe you just "typed out loud" that you wouldn't have to get out of bed tonight!!! They could hear you!!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh I’m going to have to look at these lights! All I have is a extension cord that goes out there and I hate loading it up. If I have to use a heat lamp I have to pick between seeing the whole area or a heat lamp lol solar lights would be a life saver!
Oh what kind of cameras are you getting? It took me forever to decide which one to get. I don’t 100% trust them because there is a lag in time. So ones that are in labor I just stick with them, but they sure are handy!
Salteylove I think I’m safe lol that goat hates me, she knows I am excited to get my first Lamar kids so she will go on day 155 now that there is no longer snow tomorrow lol the next goat, Godiva isn’t a fan of mine either so I’m sure they will plot against me. But I didn’t get my batteries charged. I had a cow that decided she didn’t want to live here any more so I spent all day getting her the 4.6 miles to lock her up in the corral where she can not get out! So it was a long cold day today lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness you cow chasein mother...lol..sounds like a country song! Lol lol 
I ordered the panasonic homehawk cameras. But I didnt know you needed a router! ???? What..never said that till the cameras got here. Sooooo I guess I got to go get a router...whatever that is..lol
Well today was gray..misty..raining..cold..and just plain ol yucky. Everyone is running around looking like a used mop. Just when they run up...they shake and share all that good wet smell with ya! Oh well just add some hay debri..and you walk in looking like a hay snow cone...not telling you what it smells like. Lol. Hiws the goat girls doing? Any babies yet,??? Im gonna put my line up on tommorrow..here we gooooo:gottago:


----------



## Jessica84

Hang on, if you have WiFi in your house you probably have a router. It should be the box that is plugged into your phone line. 
Cameras are such a pain In the rear end! Especially for me because I am not with it! I worked on my cameras today and I thought that the WiFi had to reach the cameras not just the home base and there was a almost 3 minute delay. Last year I only had about a 5-10 second delay. I was frustrated and told my husband "well they will be dead by 3 minutes lol he told me to calm down. But then after watching YouTube and googling I finally figured out that no the cameras don't need to be within range of my WiFi the home base has its own kinda WiFi and shoots it to the camera. So I threw the extender in a drawer and put the base in the house and all is well. I did learn though that I can only have up to 5 camera then I have to pay for a plan. I figured I would just add a camera a year but now have to come up with a new game plan. 
But I got the 3 up to show the majority of where I lock them up at night and then 2 extras to put in stalls when I need to.






















Thunder still doesn't look close. I think Godiva and Fancy will beat her so I think I'm safe not checking all night long in person still. I don't think we are supposed to get any rain during the day so I'll get out there and get pictures. 
Ugh that cow is going on a one way trip let me tell you! I was so mad at her. But they all have this wonderful way of causing issues at the worst time! Ok even my goats do too lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I do t have wifi..cable not anything. I have an antenna and cell phones on verizon. Im computer illiterate! Lol lol ill take my goat problems, horse problems,,, even your runaway cow problems over tech junk! Lol lol


----------



## Jessica84

Ok you will probably get smarter people then me to help you if you made a new topic lol but I did a lot of reading and even made a post on here for people to hold my hand so I could understand “terms” so I can kinda help. 
So what is it telling you to do with the router? Does it want you to plug something into it? If so that camera probably is not going to work for you :/ if all you need is WiFi you can use your phone to turn the hot spot on but if you are wanting to use a camera to view on your phone that’s going to kinda going to be pointless. 
They have different ones, there are ones like baby monitors that just need to be within so many feet of the receiver to work, and they also have ones that you can run cables out there that go from a TV or a computer to the cameras and you can watch them on the tv or computer. You will probably have to go with something like that :/


----------



## Jessica84

OR! I just remembered what I did with Rosie when I didn’t want to dig all the camera crap out. If you have another phone you can skip cameras all together and just put it on FaceTime. I took my dads phone since he wasn’t using it (lol) and did that and just plugged both phones into the charger so it wouldn’t die. At least that would help on night time watches


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Your poor Dad! What we do for our girls! Lol lol i bought 2 wireless cameras..said would work off your phone. Then when I get them..they need a router to send a signal to. Then you attach the phone to the router..and they connect and you can see the barn on your phone. What is agravating...it DID NOT say anything about a router when I bought it...grrrrrr. so now...i have to go find a computer person to make this work. Just hopeing it wont cost alot of $$$$$. On a tight budget with Christmas & kidds coming!


----------



## Jessica84

Yeah I know exactly what you mean! If it wasn’t for my post I made here I wouldn’t have known these I have needed a router. It never mentioned it. It seems places always assume people have the newest and latest everything or they talk in a foreign language. But I hope you can get it up and going and not too much. 
Well same thing different day here. But it’s still early so I’m sure I have a long wait still lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im going to try and get techno smart by going to best buy. And ask them whats the cheapest way to go...lol lol . 
My goats keep me busy...and thats enough for me! So today is Sunday...supposed to rest. Im going to attempt it. But we both know with winds like today...gusty & cold. Ill be outside soon with something that needs fixing! .
Have a good day...stay out of trouble...lol(cheers)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im going to try and get techno smart by going to best buy. And ask them whats the cheapest way to go...lol lol .
> My goats keep me busy...and thats enough for me! So today is Sunday...supposed to rest. Im going to attempt it. But we both know with winds like today...gusty & cold. Ill be outside soon with something that needs fixing! .
> Have a good day...stay out of trouble...lol(cheers)


I was at Best Buy yesterday and they tried to sell me a $400.00 "upgrade" went to target and got a new hdmi cable for $14.00 and it's working great.....
Just don't let them "upgrade" you too much.
I was thinking about your problem you can get a router and set up a LAN WIFI for your cameras and if you use your phone on it you'll be able to watch it without walking to the barn. Downside you might not be able to watch it at the grocery store or something away from home.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou so.much. i appreciate the warning. I agree..im just looking for the right direction to go in. Thankyou again for ALL your help. 
I hope we hear from Sandy soon. Im worried about her!


----------



## Jessica84

Yeah my husband is a sucker for upgrades. He won't even fully understand what the person is saying and he will go for it because they suggest he should. He drives me nuts on things like that. But I hope they can get you on the right track with your cameras.
Well here is the brat I am watching. She seems to be more focused on making mucus then a udder lol but it does look like she is dropping. Heck I have ones that are weeks away with bigger udders then her. Even Godiva (due on the 7th) lost half her udder and is bigger then her lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Geez girl...easy! Lol lol ..do you see the sides on that girl? Huge! Lol lol ..Is she a FF? Her udder will probably get big all at once. Once its big..thats the day. At least thats what my girls do. That last day...I hurt when I look at them. I dont see how they can get comfy with their sides like beachballs and their udders like basketballs. Seriosly...could you feel anything but miserable all big like that?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Is this Thunder, Gigs or Sparkles?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sorry...Sasha..not Gigs


----------



## Jessica84

No this is her 4th, (Thunder) which might be why she is doing a whole lot of nothing. Maybe she has reached that age where she blows up the last minute. That seems to be more common with my older girls. I'm starting to wonder if maybe she got bred a second time and I missed it. I have some pretty good sized udders out there, but not to the OMG your gonna split in half lol here is Sally's, don't mind all the poo (eye roll) I swear the rest of their area is clean they just seem to stand at the door and poop waiting for the rain to stop lol but she has such a cute little udder! The kids have been rubbing it (gosh I bet that sounds bad to city people lol) and she just squats down. They are pretty sure she will be a milk goat


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey I think anyone besides Goat people would think our pics of udders..close up of back ends..side shots of big ol pregos...makes us seem like goat pornos...lol lol ..:bonk: Now for my next statement..If my udder was that big. I would squat too if someone nudged it ..LOL LO . mg:
So there...oh..and all the poop...big deal..everytime I tried to get a good back end udder shot...( see goat porn)..they would be pooping....yuk. 
Well im gonna shut up now...its getting really deep....:lolgoat:
..


----------



## Jessica84

Lol you my friend are hilarious! 
Well I started Xena on magic, her ankles look swollen and she is walking tender. I’ve been trying to catch her peeing so I can test her ketone levels but no such luck so just went ahead and stalled her and gave her the magic and a little COB to be on the safe side. Of course I have no due date on her. Her feet are a little long so I’ll trim them up tomorrow and see if that might be the issue


----------



## GoofyGoat

So, two days till Thunders due date....getting very close now! 
Or will it be Fancy...or Godiva who pops them out....the race is on 
How exciting!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol well at first I was going to say fancy would probably go before the other two, her ligs are soft, she is so puffy in her girly bits, but Godiva actually let me feel her ligs! It is a war to get my hands on her usually but I just walked up and she let me touch her! But she is not soft so maybe not  
I went to dig out my dex this morning so I would have it ready just in case for Xena and it was so very expired so got some more ordered. She is my very favorite goat so I just want to be prepared just in case.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Where do you order your dex from? I'm going to want some on hand when my girls start kidding in Feb.
Thanks
Did trimming Xena's hooves help? I hope she's ok


----------



## toth boer goats

It is RX from vet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Magic???? Pray tell sister porn queen...what is this?


----------



## SalteyLove

I hope Xena just needed that little extra sugar/calorie boost you are giving and does not delve into toxemia! Has she kidded large litters before?


----------



## Jessica84

https://racehorsemeds.com/product/dexamethasone-100ml/
They also have B1 and a generic bananine.
No the trimming didn't seem to help her any. Poor girl is still so tender on her feet but she is eating great still and biting anyone that pushes on her. I'm going to put her and her daughter in a pen together so the others don't end up knocking her down. 
Magic is basically a high energy supplement that you can make up. It's 1 part molasses, 1 part corn oil and 2 parts Karo Syrup. I go to this first before the propylene Glyco because it doesn't burn their throat or mess with their appetite, plus it tastes way better lol 
Yes! She is my always produces litters. She has always had triplets and quads. Her dam also had pregnancy toxemia when she was pregnant with Xena. I think the issue this year though is they were not really thrilled with their protein tubs. It was kinda dry. This is the second time I have gotten very dry tubs from tractor supply so i think I need to find a different brand.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks so much! I got my banamine there before so now I'll get my dex there too.
Poor Xena...
I hope she just needs a boost not a full course for toxemia. (Prayers and fingers crossed for both of you!) At least she's eating that's good. 
Is there an Atwoods in N.California? Their tubs are ok I haven't gotten one that's been dry but I had from TS and it was a waste of money because nobody would touch it. I hope you find a different supplier.


----------



## toth boer goats

Atwoods in N.California, I don't believe so.


----------



## Jessica84

I'm in central California but no we do not have one. I have some good feed stores around me that carry different brands, sweetlix is one of them. But I always had such a hard time paying $150 for something that ideally should be the same as the TSC which is 50# heavier and $80. But paying $80 for anything they won't eat isn't doing it either. So I'll order a sweetlix barrel and see how that goes. And if they don't eat it they will be in BIG trouble lol 
Well I'm giving up on thunder (lol) there was a break in the rain so I got some backside pictures of the next up ladies here's Godiva due on the 6th. She laid around a lot today and she is also one that carries litters so maybe she will go early








And then here's Fancy who is ready for the kids to just walk out of her, she has had triplets all 3 pregnancies







sissy, usually she has twins but I have gotten triplets out of her twice in 6 years







and ginger, she has had twins twice now







those 3 are due on the 8th.
And Xena is very happy being away from the others and munching up a storm. She is not very thrilled being drenched though


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness..look at those big girls. All full of babies. Man..their udders look just about the same size on all 4 of them. They all look healthy! 
Thanks for explaining magic. How do you know if they are dealing with toxemia? Is their any outward sign? 
Best of deliveries to ya! Mine wont start till these 4 are done...cant wait to see the babies....Im so excited...yay!


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Moers kiko boars
Here you go, it's about half way down
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/preglactatingdoes06.html


----------



## Jessica84

Lol you got it while I was looking for it. I have only ever had 4 with it and the first thing I noticed on all of them was them walking like their feet was sore. That’s how I lost the first one, I thought she just had something wrong with her foot. But I don’t care if a goat just looks off I’ll pull the magic out because I am scared to death of it! They can go down hill so fast. I once treated a doe because she wasn’t eating, 2 hours after I started she kidded (oops lol) but as long as your not main streaming it to them it won’t hurt them, they might bounce off the walls a little though  the ketone strips are very handy (when you can actually catch them peeing) I mainly use them just to see if treatment is making a difference or if they are just getting worse. 
Godivas udder is fairly tight, it just doesn’t look like it because half is a dud. I would really feel bad for her if she was twice that full.
I can’t wait to see your kids too! I’m going to be watching it very closely


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou Gg & jessica! I learn new things every day here. I really do appreciate all your knowledge and love of goats. Its great to know I can ask..not feel stupid..i can not know..will not be judged..i can get the proven answer...and improve each & every goat I own. 
Thankyou!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I have never seen a case in person before. So,I spend the time from my girls being bred to the two weeks out before Kidding mark drumming this stuff into my thick skull so I don't miss it. I'd rather look stupid then lose one of my goats. Yes though if it wasn't for all the great folks here I'd of been in more than one pickle


----------



## SalteyLove

@Jessica84 - thanks for posting about the racehorsemeds carrying Dex, I didn't realize they carried that. Having Banamine on hand from them has really been a huge help for me.

Also - YES about the protein tubs. I haven't purchased one yet this winter since my does are due in March but I'm hesitant to get the tractor supply one again. they actually DID eat it last spring but it was SO dry I felt like they were going to break their teeth!


----------



## Jessica84

No never feel stupid for asking anything! These animals are adorable frustrating complicated animals and most people want to see others succeed and do well, I am defiantly one of those people. I have had to learn a lot of things the hard way and I wouldn’t wish that on anyone. And I have also been totally prepared when something pops up because I have asked questions here.
Goofygoats is right on being a little more attentive at the end. The biggest key to pregnancy toxemia is catching and treating early. It is such a hard thing to beat once they have a bad case of it because they can go down hill so fast. The first one I had I didn’t know what she had. Xenas mom was actually the result of her rumen shutting down first so she had it pretty badly by the time Xena was born. The third one I was ready and we never got past the swollen ankles. 
Xena I think is doing better. She had me worried last night. She was grinding her teeth and breathing really hard. I kept drenching her all night long. It took her all night long to finish the pan of grain I gave her but she did eat it so I feel a little better. She won’t lay down though. She has been standing since I made her get up at 2pm. She’s going to have to figure that one out though, I don’t know how to help her lay down without hurting her because she is hugely pregnant. 
And the other girl I will not speak her name is worthless and still no kids lol Godiva is still hormonal and now let’s me scratch her neck. I can not put into words how much this goat usually hates me. She was on my sell list so I think she is telling me not to sell her lol


----------



## SalteyLove

Can Banamine be used in cases of Toxemia to increase appetite and relieve pain?


----------



## GoofyGoat

SalteyLove said:


> Can Banamine be used in cases of Toxemia to increase appetite and relieve pain?


Good question! it might make her more comfortable but since it's also anti-abortive... if she was in pre-labor wouldn't that be counter intuitive? Just asking...


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, I have used it when my doe had it. I gave only as needed. 

The days when either she didn't have much appetite or laying down too long from pain and swelling in her ankles, to not getting around enough,
I give it.
The goal was to keep her up, moving and her appetite going.
If she was doing all that without the banamine, I wouldn't give it.


----------



## Jessica84

Hmmm I wonder if that is why usually low doses of dex is given. I always wondered about that since dex is also used to induce. 
I can not find my banamine, I have another bottle coming with the dex. The expired dex expired 7/18, I won’t trust it to induce but maybe it would be ok for pain. I just don’t know what a low dose would be. 
Right now she is ripping into her hay and not grinding her teeth so much, so far I have only heard her do it once. I put her in a stall last night so she didn’t get down in the mud and stay there for hours. But she went out and made it to the far side of the pen when I was getting her hay. I don’t think we are in the totally freak out stage just yet, but she is not close to kidding, her ligs are Rock hard so that is a little worrisome to me........but this girl holds my heart too.


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Jessica84 I saw somewhere that you can give creamed corn to girls with ketosis and it helps stabilize blood sugar ...Shoot I wish I remembered which person posted it but I remember that they've been around for a LONG time. ( goatblessings maybe...) but they said they got the idea from another breeder and it helped....Just a thought
Im praying Xena has no more problems though.


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes, low doses of Dex must be given, if you do not want to induce or it will happen if you give normal or over dosage. Even then, there is always risk, depending on the doe.


----------



## Jessica84

I accidentally bought a can creamed corn instead of whole corn so I might as well try it! I’ll just have to figure out how to get it down her. 
I don’t even know what a low dose would be considered. 1/4cc, 1/2? I know there would still be a risk, which is why I’m not pulling it out, but it’s one of the things I hate about it. When I used it on a little kid that was down a few years ago i tried to google how much to give and it said “depending on how severe it is” I don’t like that answer lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> I accidentally bought a can creamed corn instead of whole corn so I might as well try it! I'll just have to figure out how to get it down her.
> I don't even know what a low dose would be considered. 1/4cc, 1/2? I know there would still be a risk, which is why I'm not pulling it out, but it's one of the things I hate about it. When I used it on a little kid that was down a few years ago i tried to google how much to give and it said "depending on how severe it is" I don't like that answer lol


If I remember right it was a half a cup three times a day. I'm at work and don't have my cheat sheet of tip and tricks in front of me. I'll double check when I get home and if it's different I'll update tonight. ( It was @goatblessings in a thread in kidding korral about inducing and toxemia.)

UGH...I hate fuzzy answers like "it depends" drives me nuts too.

Edited because I found post


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you! I found the post  I’ll get her started on that too. I think if it wasn’t for sore swollen feet she would be great. I messaged a friend up the road to see If she has any banamine so hopefully I hear back soon. I figure hopefully I can give her a little break from them hurting at least. I really hope she is close to having these little suckers! I will be a basket case before too long.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..on horses..we use small pails of cold water. I know goats dont like water
..but maybe it will help reduce the swelling. Even damp cold towels wrapped around her anles might help. Who knows..she might like it. 
Yes GG it was Goat blessings talking about ketosis. 
Ok..no more messing around...lets get that girl some relief..ok? I know you are doing a great job. Shes in good hands.


----------



## Jessica84

You my friend are a genius! I’ll get some cold water right now and put her feet in them while I have my son home and he can help me hold her legs in there. Maybe I can wet some wash clothes and freeze them and wrap her feet tomorrow. It is nice and warm here so it will be perfect to put cold on her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I did this for horses. Im pretty sure the circulation/ lack of. Is the same. I hope it helps gives your girl some relief! Keep me posted!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Another old horse trick is to wrap skunk cabbage leaves around swollen legs and they'll draw out the edema. It stinks to high heaven but works like a charm.


----------



## Jessica84

Well she ended up drenching us and all her new bedding lol so we will go ahead and try this again tomorrow out In the open where I won’t have to change her straw. She was MAD! But I have washcloths and salt water in ziplock bags in the freezer. 
What about normal cabbage? If it’s a wild plant we don’t have that here and I have never seen that in the grocery store.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey..she might like a cold treat. Like eat the cabbage? I dont know if that would be good or not. ????


----------



## Jessica84

Lol she probably would! She is such a dork and I love her. She's getting smart on me! I just went out to give her a bunch of magic (and I added dyne to the mix) and after every drench she started munching on her hay or drinking her water, which of course I backed off to let her, but I think she was only doing it so I would leave her alone. I'll tell you what though she is keeping my mind off the other ones being worthless lol my mom asked me tonight if I had any kids and I said nope! They are not even pregnant they are just fat  I still think Godiva is going to be first. She went from being the goat that will plow over the top of you if you even looked like you might touch her to standing there with her eyes closed while I scratch her neck. I think her udder got bigger today too


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yes, skunk cabbage is wild, it usually grows by ponds and rivers. It has big wide leaves. 
I love it when stand-offish goats get all cuddly and want to be loved on. It makes you feel like a million bucks 
Yep, keep telling yourself they're all fat and lazy ... next thing you know they'll be telling you that you're lazy and start Kidding all at once! LOL doe code


----------



## Jessica84

That’s exactly what they are going to do! Every day I’m adding more to the watch list, I have 3 that I do t know when they are due but look close, and then now 6 that are on say 145 or more. I figure they will wait for a few more to be added to that post and then go. The good thing though is it’s going to be fairly warm and just scattered showers so no big storms to worry about.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes her udder is bigger..its below her knees....my goodness..the kidds will need to be on their knees to suckle. Hope she doesnt drown one...poor babies....lol lol ..
I have 1 spanish doe...she be KrAzee. She jumps and acts like she has never seen me before. Runs to the back of the feeding area..like I chased her...like I have energy to do that! Oh yeah...and shots??? Can we say rodeo! Dont tell her I did that in my younger days..Now...all big & prego...i go to the gate...she walks up and lays her head on my leg. ...yeah...1 of these days...shes gonna do that...and Im going to run to the back of the pen. Wonder if she will get it? Lol lol


----------



## toth boer goats

You can use banamine, as needed for her bad days. I have done that. 

I too worry about giving Dex, so I don't know what is safe.


----------



## Jessica84

Godiva has the shortest legs ever! she's kinda goofy looking to me because i like legs, but she is all body with these little stubs. She is a excellent mother! That's pretty much why she only has half a udder. She had triplets her first go and they chewed her teat up so bad and she never tried to kick them off. This was her last year when she was pregnant








I don't have the banamine yet. It and fresh dex is on the way. I did find where it is suggested to give 1cc as a low dose. But I don't think she needs it just yet. Banamine would be nice if I had it and I'll only use this expired if I really need to at 1cc. 
She does NOT like the cream of corn I'm going to pick up a turkey........oh gosh my mind is blank, the thing to suck up turkey juices, if they have it at the market today and see if I can get it down her that way since the hole is a lot bigger. But I would say we are no better no worse then the first day so I'm ok with that


----------



## toth boer goats

I hear ya. Prayers sent. Stay strong.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> Godiva has the shortest legs ever! she's kinda goofy looking to me because i like legs, but she is all body with these little stubs. She is a excellent mother! That's pretty much why she only has half a udder. She had triplets her first go and they chewed her teat up so bad and she never tried to kick them off. This was her last year when she was pregnant
> View attachment 166617
> 
> I don't have the banamine yet. It and fresh dex is on the way. I did find where it is suggested to give 1cc as a low dose. But I don't think she needs it just yet. Banamine would be nice if I had it and I'll only use this expired if I really need to at 1cc.
> She does NOT like the cream of corn I'm going to pick up a turkey........oh gosh my mind is blank, the thing to suck up turkey juices, if they have it at the market today and see if I can get it down her that way since the hole is a lot bigger. But I would say we are no better no worse then the first day so I'm ok with that


I think the word you're looking for is baster lol..
According to the doe code #2 Midwives must reach babbling fool status before you kidout Having bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence means the time is getting close 

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/does-secret-code-of-honor-a-must-read-for-all-with-goats.102280/


----------



## toth boer goats

:nod::nod::up:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey..not everybody has thorobred legs...ok? Some of our girls have curves..ok?. Geez. Girl...shes prego...dont talk bad about her know. She will make you pay...BIG TIME!:waiting:
Your Turkey baster might get blown back on you! Be nice to her...lol (headsmash)


----------



## Jessica84

Lol we're defiantly not going to talk about my looks at the moment. There's been a few times the last few days I just could not think of something, but I've already decided I'm loosing my mind on good days lol 
hey I'm not picking on Godiva, I am well on my way of having the same figure lol those short legs and big bodies is what the boer is becoming more of. I just like the long legs because they can reach higher to clear the trees and brush, and no issues with kids finding teats, which hers never have had a issue. But I always try to get in there and help all kids find the teat ASAP. 
Ok now I don't want to say anything, so I'm just going to tell you what I saw and felt and leave it at that. Fancy had a 12" long sting of mucus this evening. Not the "babies any minute" mucus mind you. She is also moving slower and I can't find ligs BUT I have a hard time feeling them when they are soft on the bigger (fatter) boers. 
Also Tiger Lilly who I don't have a due date (Godivas daughter) her udder blew up today and her ligs are super soft this evening







I don't think tonight or tomorrow but I think she is close
And because I had my phone here's my beautiful girl chewing her cud tonight.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwwww she looks adorable laying there being so sweet! 
Looks like you're about to have to switch into high gear soon... I wish you easy, smooth textbook Kiddings across the board! 
Get some sleep while you can and happy Kidding to all the expectant mommas!


----------



## SalteyLove

All I read was HOORAY Fancy and Tiger Lily kids will both arrive at 5am!! 

8 lb traditional twin does apiece


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..you are just stateing facts! 
Short legs , black thick hair, big belly, big udders, swollen back end.....is what you are turning into? :bonk:
You have lost your mind with your list of big udders getting bigger? :upset:
Your not picking on any goat particular..just the dork! ¿¿¿¿¿:crazy:
I cant do this straight faced...im dieing here. Lol lol ..take that turkey baster and suck some corn..while wearing cold skunk cabbage on your ankles...lol(cheers)
Yeppers...I think the does are winning!(doh)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I LIKES TIGER LILY! SHES PRETTY!
Is she a dapple or a paint?


----------



## GoofyGoat

So, how was your night? 
Was @SalteyLove right?
Babies?
Inquiring minds wanna know


----------



## jschies

Years ago Coni Ross told me to add a handful of cracked corn the doe's feed--increase it over a few days. Maybe she will eat that for you instead of the creamed corn. I have done that several times and it always seemed to help.


----------



## Jessica84

I have her on COB but she stopped eating it as of yesterday. I’m going to get the mail today and cross my fingers the dex is in. I don’t like not having it on hand if we get to that point.
Well nothing all night but I went out this morning and found a big glob or goo. Everyone has nasty backsides so I couldn’t figure out who it came from! So I wondered around like a lost child for half a hour and finally thunder peed and had a bunch of goo come out. So she will be first after all lol I just had to give up on her first lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Come on Thunder Girl  
Can't wait for the pictures


----------



## Moers kiko boars

And the THUNDER ROLLS! You go big mama ..dont let jessica talkin bad about your short legs slow you down. No baby...you show her what us girls..that have curves can do.! Lol lol You show her ALL Your pretty babies! You can do it! Im counting on you!


----------



## Jessica84

She says she has to eat breakfast first ‍♀


----------



## GoofyGoat

Smart girl! she'll be too busy later, so gotta get the feed bag on while ya can


----------



## toth boer goats

Babies very soon. 

Happy kidding.


----------



## SalteyLove

Oh man it's been like 117 minutes since the last Thunder update...

:waiting:


----------



## Jessica84

We are just starting to push every now and then. Nothing too crazy just yet.


----------



## Jessica84

My first Lamar baby


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You Go Thunder! Woohoo


----------



## Jessica84

Both girls. I think that's going to be it but they have fooled me before lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

They're beautiful! Oh, I can't wait for dry up and walking pics... they look so cute


----------



## Jessica84

The third was upside down and backwards! I have never had that. I pulled her as gently and fast as I could. She's a bit slow but alive


----------



## SalteyLove

Wow triplet does full of color to kick off your season - congratulations!

Upside down breech?? that's crazy! Must have been confusing to see back feet sticking UP in the air.


----------



## Jessica84

I just came back from getting thunder water (she got thirsty biting me) and she was half way out. I honestly thought it was a deformed kid until I broke the sack and saw what was going on. I got her to eat but so far she doesn’t try to get up. There was a lot of popping when I pulled. But she was the smartest of all three finding the teat and eating so I think she will be ok. Probably just not very thrilled with the outside world lol 
But the other two are super healthy! They were already climbing all over me when I was drying the third one off. The curly black blubbered at me!


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat

TRIP DOES!
WOW...your kidding season is off to a great start. 
Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you! Oh but boys are guaranteed to not stay, girls make hard choices lol 
I'm gonna have to get them out in the sun tomorrow and get good pictures of them. The black one with white feet and curly hair is so big boned and wide in the chest.















I let Xena rest as much as she wanted to today, she either that or the dyne I added to the mix seemed to help her. Her ankles are less swollen and she actually ate some of her grain when I put her up tonight. This was also the first day she ate almost her whole flake of hay. Hopefully she keeps doing better!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! Way to go Xena! that's great!
Great day for you across the board


----------



## Moers kiko boars

(pic)LOOK AT THOSE BABIES! They are ADORABLE! OH..
she did so good! I hope she is better! You ok? They look great ! :great:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh...and you need to.be bit. You hurt Thunders feelings saying she was short legged & fat! ..lol


----------



## Jessica84

Lol no that's Godiva with short legs and over weight lol thunder I have a whole lot of other words I call her  she's nuts though! She let me grab into her teat to make sure the last girl ate but if I near her front end the fight is on! I'll take biting over hooking and butting any day! I had a old doe named nutters and she was MEAN when she had kids. It was never a issue because she was a great mom and the perfect udder that kids could stand and latch onto. Then she had a kid that was breech and nailed me so hard in my knee. I couldn't even defend myself because I was beating on this kid trying to get him to breath. She was the worst, the second was a kiko who nailed me in the head in the middle of the night when I was trying to get her kids into a stall. I saw stars on that one and I couldn't do anything but hope they made it threw the night, which they were kikos so it didn't bother them one bit lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So are you ok after that backward kid delivery? That sounded tramatic. Is mom ok? I know you were excited. And those kids are amazing. I cant wait to see what your other does do. Your off to a good start..3 healthy girls !


----------



## Jessica84

Oh I’m fine! I was a bit worried there and mad at myself I thought she was done. But I also thought she only had one in there after the hefty first one. Mom didn’t even make a noise when I pulled her. There was a lot of pops when I pulled baby and she still isn’t as on her feet as the other two but she can get up. I just keep putting her under Thunder when I go out there to drench Xena and check on the others. If she isn’t overly active tomorrow I’ll pull her for the bottle baby, but I really wouldn’t mind Curly Sue being the keeper bottle kid


----------



## SalteyLove

Jessica84 said:


> Thank you! Oh but boys are guaranteed to not stay, girls make hard choices lol


Aren't you keeping replacement bucklings from both bucks this year?!?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey..Im just sooooo grateful you went back when you did. :goodjob:The popping was probably from the movement and oxygen escaping with you pulling and her being backwards. Im sure the doe was open and lubricated well..since the other 2 were just born. She just didnt get her massage while being born. Her little legs need rubbed on. Improve her circulation. Bless her little heart. They all look good! 
So who is next? :dazed:
Are you ready ?:imok: Have you had your energy fix ? Have you ran a mile to get pumped up? Had your protien bar and drank raw eggs? Well you better hurry up! :coolmoves:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey...wheres the babies! We want more! Cmon girls...show us what you got..REMEMBER THE GOAT OATH!:heeheerofl)


----------



## Jessica84

Salteylove you had to go and call me out on that huh lol well I’m hoping their sides don’t croak and then they can go down the road when I breed the girls. I know that seems like a total waste of feed but I figure it’s insurance and hopefully I can get more for them being older too.
No new kids. I’m ok with that lol I don’t much like kidding in the middle of the night lol if they don’t go at all today I’ll also be ok with that. I need to get in and clean their shelters because it looks like we are going to get more rain then they first thought tomorrow. It was supposed to start today and go till tomorrow night but now it starts tomorrow and we get the full 2” in one day. And we will have the wonderful wind to go along with it too.
During kidding season I live off of coffee and Mountain Dew lol so I got this then some


----------



## toth boer goats

A big congrats, good work.

They are adorable.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you Pam! And I finally got to test Xenas urine since the first day and we have gone from moderate to trace! I’m thinking adding the Dyne is what is helping. We will see though!


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:

Good luck.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey there..you doing ok? Hows the triplets? Moms? Any new pictures? 
I havent heard anything from you. Hope all is well.


----------



## Jessica84

Everyone is doing good. I’ve been getting some much needed cleaning done, and since I currently have 13 goats on my watch list put up a few more stalls. They are plotting something! 
My daughter kid napped curly sue today and I got her started on a bottle. But she was crying so much tonight because she is all by herself I put her back with mom and will take her again in the morning. I hate the single bottle kids and always feel bad for them :/ 
No new pictures. It’s been raining and it’s such a dark dungeon in their house nothing comes out well. But it’s supposed to stop raining by early afternoon so I’ll get them out and get some pictures.
Xena is doing amazing! I let her out to be with the herd before they forgot who she was and wanted to pick fights with her. She said hello then wanted back in her pampered pen so I let her lol I really think mixing that Dyne in the mix was the turning point for her. I’m pretty sold on that stuff for sure now. 
But hopefully someone goes tomorrow before my daughter goes to school! Hopefully twilight since that is her goat and she has yet to miss her have her kids. She’s so upset she missed Thunder having kids.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im glad to hear all is well! Especially with Curley Sue. I bet your daughter is upset to miss those 3 cuties! Lets just hope that twilight gets her act together...just for your daughter! 
I hear you about the cleaning...yuk! It gets really old after awhile. Sometimes I think they do it on purpose...just one more pile right here...yep .it doesnt smell clean now!. Lol
Ok then..ill let you get back to it. My time is going to be doing feet, cdt, moving goats to different paddocks. And general health checks & body scores tomorrow!. Gonna be a busy day...lol lol . Take care..ill be waiting on those pics. Cant wait to see them..


----------



## Jessica84

I have decided that they eat and it doubles inside them and then comes out! It always amazes me how much they poop! They have a big field that they have access to during the day and then I made a smaller pen so I can bring them in at night so i don’t have to walk the whole field at night, or try to wrangle them in, and it is keeping me busy trying to keep that pen even semi clean! The houses are easy because it stays dry, and that is where they do spend most of the night.
No one seems to be in a hurry to do anything today either. But we will see as the day goes on. 
I hope everything goes smooth and fast for you today.


----------



## Jessica84

I lied Ginger is going to go today. Bootsie is kinda standing off not wanting to eat. Tail is up and not acting sickly so maybe babies for her too.


----------



## Jessica84

A BIG single buckling from Ginger. I'm not overly thrilled with Lamar and the size of these kids at the moment and I haven't gotten to my FF yet. Thunders was 10 pounds each and that was triplet. This guy has got to be 14 but I'll weigh him in a few.
The black thing is curly Sue. Ginger isn't totally sold that is hers just yet but she doesn't give ginger time to think before she just charges in and starts nursing. I think if Curly Sue wasn't bouncing off the walls playful she would buy her being hers a little more lol
No one else seems to be doing anything (look what happened last time I said that lol)
And here are some better pics (kinda) of the triplets. I opened the gate but they said they didn't want their feet wet lol


----------



## Jubillee

OMGosh those trips!! I just love that curly one, but they're all so beautiful! And 14lbs, ooohhweee! That's a big ol' boy! I thought my 11.5lb single buck was big. Poor mama!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey CONGRATULATIONS! Thats the biggest buck newborn that Ive seen! He is marked really nice...but 14 lbsmg: . Wow. I hope the FF can handle that. Whew! Amazing! 
The trips..:hubbahubba:so CUTE!!!! Oh she looks like she is ready to show! Sooooo cute..thankyou. 
Now..11 left. Can you handle it? Lol...lol
They are all looking good. Your hard work is paying off.! Hope you have plenty of coffee & Mt. Dew! Hows your daughter? Is she happy too?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey CONGRATULATIONS! Thats the biggest buck newborn that Ive seen! He is marked really nice...but 14 lbsmg: . Wow. I hope the FF can handle that. Whew! Amazing! 
The trips..:hubbahubba:so CUTE!!!! Oh she looks like she is ready to show! Sooooo cute..thankyou. 
Now..11 left. Can you handle it? Lol...lol
They are all looking good. Your hard work is paying off.! Hope you have plenty of coffee & Mt. Dew! Hows your daughter? Is she happy too?


----------



## Hillsideboers

What a big boy!!! I love his color!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys! He's a big handsome guy for sure.
Well I was close on my guess, he was 13 pounds. Hopefully it's just that Thunder is a more dominate and Gingers is a single is why they are so big, I can really hope anyways. I usually don't breed first timers to new bucks but I didn't really have a choice this time.
My daughter is over the moon! I told her she had to help keep a eye on her this morning and I went off to finish chores. I came back and my laneway had a bunch of gates blocking the laneway off and Ginger was in a stall. I asked her what she was up to and she told me Ginger tried to bite her so she roped her and put her in a stall. Curly Sue wouldn't let her catch her so she had to put these gates up so she could get her. She was very busy this morning lol. But she got to help pull gingers kid.
Godiva so far has a little buckling


----------



## GoofyGoat

Go Godiva! 
I'll bet your daughters thrilled!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow another buckling? Hmmmm I get to have alot of choices this year. He is a beautiful color...that deep rich chocolate! :goodjob:
So your daughter got bit? So she roped her? Lol lol and Curley Sue is a running machine? Lol lol ...that would be hilarious..I hope you have your camera on! You got some you tube material...lol lol


----------



## Jessica84

No she did all this without me even around! She is fearless and determined......and drives me up the wall about it lol
Godiva has triplets, two boys and a black dapple girl








And fancy had quad doelings.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on all the kids! Cuties!


----------



## GoofyGoat

So sweet! Good girl Godiva giving momma a pretty little doe! Boys are pretty cute too.
Congrats


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys! They both did such a good job and babies are so very active. When Godiva boy #2 was born I went to put the others away real fast and came back and he was born and still had the sack on his face. I thought for sure I lost him but got him going. They sure are showing me I can’t leave them for even a minute. Fancy just laid down and got right down to it. Never got up between them and was done in a half hour. I was very grateful for that since I was walking my son and husband threw making dinner on the phone lol 
All was calm last night and if they stay that way I’m going to sneak away and go get some straw. Even pay almost double so I don’t have to drive so far for it. This “little” storm is not so little after all. But it should clear up soon and be clear until Saturday. So maybe no kids till Saturday lol I have 16 on the list now so probably not


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, all are adorable.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Amazing..you herd is tripeling right before your eyes! Lol. They are beautiful. I hope you are doing ok. The girls are doing great!


----------



## Jubillee

I have to say again, boers aren't my favorite, but oh my word yours are gorgeous! Look at those babies!! I want to snuggle them!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yep What @Jubilee said...I want cuddle boers too!


----------



## Jessica84

Thunders girls would let you! For coming out of a butt head of a father and a nut of a mother they are sweet hearts! Which of course drives Thunder nuts lol 
I’m doing ok. My husband had to get up at 4 this morning to make his 3 hour drive to go to work so I didn’t want to bother him so just stayed up most of the night. I did get a lot done this morning, cleaned up, put Cali in with Lamar, and more stalls up and everyone was being good so I took a hour nap. Came home, Tiger Lily was in labor so got her in a stall and told my son your goat your up lol and fed the cows. She had a black doeling and a red doeling. Her hormones are off the chart and she is biting me so I didn’t get pictures. She was fine with my son but not me lol
Fancy doesn’t feel good though. She has a rattle to her breathing and a 105 temp. She threw a fit when I tried to give her a shot so I held her and had my son give the shot. As we know it hurts but she cried and then threw her self down and closed her eyes. I thought we killed her! I tried to get her up and she wouldn’t, so I got the syringe and grabbed her skin like I was going to give her another shot and she sure got on her feet fast! Stupid goat gave me a dang heart attack! But I’m going to thaw out and then go out and pull two of her kids.
And I REALLY hope that is all for today! I don’t like these later after noon kids at all! I like Morning kids lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no, I hope Fancy gets feeling better quickly poor girl.
I hope you can warm up.
Under the circumstances I suppose we can forgive the lack of pics for now... LOL 
Get some rest sounds like you could use it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey..are you ok? I mean your up all night .so you wont bot:inlove:her hubby
Then your sons goat delivers. You say git ! :hide:..you take a nap..hold your poor goat..while she is brutally given a shot...:imsorry:..then she turns the table on you...and gets your goat...l ol. Lol lol..lovebthat girl! She got you good:neat:
Kidding aside..i hope you dont have to pull any babiez. I DO hope you get some rest. 
Then :7up: you will wake up all feeling good....and get us some pictures! Of babies!:kid::kid2::kid3::kid::kid2::haha:..ok?

:waiting:..................lol lol


----------



## Jessica84

I'm sorry I did get pictures I just didn't post them. So here is Tigers girls 















And here is a better picture of Gingers boy, and as you can see Ginger has totally excepted Curly.








And the mixed matched quads lol this is what I was talking about with color and never really predicting what you will get. These 4 couldn't be more different lol








The little black dapple said she was starving and took the bottle without a fight. The red dapple it took a little bit but she ate a good amount. The other two told me to shove it lol which is fine those two were the ones I planned on staying on her.
I just pull anything over 2 and either graft onto a Doe with a single or bottle feed. I've had triplets and quads that have done wonderful with all of them and some that by the time I realize they just are not growing that great they are so imprinted on mom they won't take a bottle. Then there's the fighting over teats that really made me decide to pull them. That's what happened to Godiva, her first kidding was triplets and they chewed her up fighting over her teats, she got mastitis and now only has one working teat. So I have a great doe that is a wonderful mother and produces beautiful litters but can't feed more then 1. It's just not worth it especially since usually (not this year) I have a dairy cow that gives me more milk then we can consume.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh thankyou! They are all beautiful. I know its crazy..but I.love seeing the new ones. It is such a rewarding feeling to see them so healthy and happy. Your does are amazing to be so content with all the kidds running around...so cool. 
Ok..you did wonderful ! Go get some rest and be ready to do it all again tomorrow!:bonk: lol lol


----------



## Jessica84

Well you were not kidding to be ready to do it again lol twilight is in early labor, so my daughter gets to miss school today. I do have to take her brother to school, so she’s in charge for a half hour. But this isn’t Twilights first time, she’s a pro and savanna is always there to help her clean them so I know she won’t go bonkers at her for touching her kids.
My very favorite is when the kids start to get bouncy. That is when all the frustration and hard work seems to be worth it. 
Ok I gotta get a boy out the door so I’ll keep you updated!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my they're adorable! 
Come on Twilight...more boer does please.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Cmon Twilight..its your turn...its goat revenge day! Lol lol onder:
We know you can drive Jessica crazy! (headsmash)
Have a good day...im just waiting for pictures! :waiting:


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Jessica84

Well I guess things were going too smoothly and I should have known it was going to be a bad day when I woke up with a migraine. To make my whole day short I am thankful my sister and mom came over because sissy and twilight both had kids not in the right position and then Bambi kidded in the middle of it too all at the same time. I thought Twilight was going to die hers was so bad (side ways kid then head down and then a head off to the side) and I thought for sure I killed sissy's little boy (head only). But those are all fine but sometime during all that Godivas little boy died. I am pooped out and if anyone kids tonight I am selling them! But I did get fast pictures for you guys
Here is sissy's black dapple buckling (the other one is one of fancy's quads)








Here is twilights. The black one with the white leg and a few spots is a boy, the red dapple and black are girls








And here is Bambi's (and snot first kids) a boy and a girl for a first timer she was a pro!








If things ever calm down around here I will get updated pictures of all the kids.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry about losing one and all the problems. I hope everyone will be ok.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, you had a rough day, I'm so sorry! 
It's great you had family around to help tho.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh goodness. I am so sorry for losing the little guy..
MY oh my. I was only kidding about the does revenge thing. You sound exhausted. So glad your family came. I hope the others give you a days rest. How are your 2 kids doing with the loss? I hope they are ok. 
Have you been eating? It sounds like stress brought on the migraine
Take care of you. I love the picture of Bambi lovin on her twins. All the girls look so good with their kidds. 
Ok..how many so far? 5 yesterday..? Whats the total now? Hows curley Sue? 
Well Im getting anxiouse for my own girls. Im really lovin looking at everybodies kidds. So much fun. 
Take care. Your doing great. Go eat a cheeseburger & Fries! You deserve it. :great:​


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so sorry.

Hope things are better today. :hug:


----------



## SandyNubians

So sorry

I'm a bit late to the party, but congrats on all the absolutely beautiful kids! They are breath taking! It would take all my power to not keep them allohlala:


----------



## Jessica84

Well I had planned on keeping a lot of doelings since I cut back so many last year, but that's not sounding very appealing at the moment lol not even just because of yesterday but all the mud! I need to start kicking some out to make room for more but I don't want them in that mud. I'm hoping this weekend my husband can bring his skip loader back home and just scrape most of the mud out and then bring in some sand, or just scrape the mud out will be just fine at this point.
My kids are old enough that a loss is sad but is also part of life. Now if it was curly sue or fancys little black dapple that would be a whole different story! Although I think I like curly sues little black sister better  she's a lot calmer and likes loves. I got a few pictures this morning while taking a break of trying to clean this mess up around here








Fancys tiny girl. I think she has given up on trying to compete with her siblings for milk and I'm her full time mom now, which is fine because once I get a buddy for her I'll take her away








Twilights two girls, Twilight is doing great this morning!








Curly Sue trying to figure out what Merlin is 








Thunders dapple, she always stands so prissy and pretty








And Ginger came out for all of 5 minutes when the sun was shining lol
I have 18 babies so far, I'm watching 16 that can go any time now and I think that leaves me with 26 to go.
I'm doing ok so far. Yesterday was exhausting and I hope I don't have any more days like that. So far everyone seems to not be doing anything so I'm going to check again here soon and then take a nap! Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow..18...wow...thats amazing! Your text is much calmer today. And the pics are fantastic. They are ALL so cute! Its times like these I wish I was a millionaire. I really like that tiny dapple girl and thunders dappLe are AWESOME! You have done really well! 
Im glad your kids are doing good too
Did you try the cheeseburger & fries:clever: always works for me...unless its really...REALLY bad....then its crown n 7 time...(blush)
Makes the stress go away...lol(dance)


----------



## Jessica84

Lol last night was cereal tonight is you bake pizza lol it was going to be cheese burgers from the market but Moonie I guess was not due when I thought because I have a TINY preemie on my hands. She took forever to get dilated just to get him out. She has no milk and no interest in him. She was one that has kinda been my problem child and I was going to cull her but ran out of room. 
I was so considering adult drinks last night but figured I would sleep threw my alarms since I was already dog tired lol maybe when husband comes home I can con him into doing my night checks for me one night.............ha! That is beyond funny


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Moonie gave you one early? Omg! You must really be a good mom. What does it look like? Is it ok? Geez. She sounds like a definite cull. 
Yes..C&7 are usually on my vacation only...but if I had a day like you did...i would have had a mental vacation..:crazy:
Sometimes a girls gotta do...what a girls gotta do...lol lol lol :imok:
So..if hubby comez home...would he do night checks? Mine would just laugh..and if he did go..he wouldnt know which goat.. And the first sign of the discharge..oooooo heaven forbid the water bag...he would be dry heaving operetic style!; you would hear him for 5 milez...So..my girls would be terrorized by the noise..:dazed:and all go into labor at the same time!!!mg:
Soooooo...no thanks...ill do them myself...lol lol
So now you have 19! You gotta have a cheese burger & fries...thats your REWARD!.. OK? LOL gotta get a reward for all this work. 
Get some sleep...sounds like more babies tommorrow...♡♡♡♡


----------



## Jessica84

LMBO!!!! Wellllll.......I mean he would check but same as yours he wouldn’t know who was who. He also wouldn’t know if anyone was in labor just if one had a body part hanging out of them. He would defiantly come get me before he would touch it which is so freaking funny....or maybe sad, because he’s a fire fighter and totally trained in EMT. Thank goodness to all women out there he never had a call with a woman in labor lol actually kinda a funny story I was pregnant with out son when he was covering the whole birthing part what to do in his training. He failed so bad and I gave him heck about it and told him we had to move closer to town because I couldn’t depend on him helping me. But no to answer your question that was a joke and he will not be doing night checks. I won’t let him.
Moonie just now lost her after birth and was screaming up a storm. I took baby out to her but no she doesn’t want him she wants me. She doesn’t have milk anyways so I see no point in pushing the issue. He is 4# and actually doing really well! It was a little rough there for awhile he just laid there with his eyes open but tubing him seemed to help him a lot. I’m not totally holding my breath on the little guy but I have some hope for him. I made him a bottle which he ate on his own. He sucked down 1 ounce and wanted more. I have no idea how much a 4# baby should eat so I made him another 2 ounces and he sucked that down and wanted more, but he’s going to have to wait 3 hours before I give him more. He seemed fairly full but not overly full with the 3. If we make it threw the night then I’ll get pictures of him. 
But now to crash for 3 hours and prepare for tomorrow!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh geez A tiny one on top of all your other babies and about to be mommas...you have your hands full. For the little one..10% of his body weight times 16 then divided into regular feedings is the recommended but him being a hungry little bugger it might be a bit more.(I believe that's the formula for bottle feedings) @happybleats knows how to word it better.
I hope you got some sleep and today is peaceful for you, well, at least not too crazy.


----------



## Jubillee

Oh my word! That's a LOT plus a preemie. How many more do you have to go?? I bow down to you lol. You are amazing. 

And those babies...such gorgeous babies. O don't k ow how I would choose, id want to keep all those pretty colors.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys! I have no idea who I'm keeping either lol at the moment I'm saying none other then the bottle girls lol I don't know what I was thinking when I said I would keep a bunch since I sold a bunch. 
Ok with that it comes out to 1.6 ounces if I fed him 4X a day. This guy is sucking down 3 ounces and screaming for more but he doesn't look too empty or full after. No poop yet so I'll give him a little more time and give him a enema. He wants to stand so badly but just can't do it. Since he made it threw the night and looking very lively (even though he doesn't in the picture lol) here he is


----------



## happybleats

WOW..you are a trooper!! lol . Remember 10% is just a starting point but also they will beg to their death...feel his tummy after his bottle for fullness. Flat but firm is the goal, not too poochy and not sunken in. Colostrum is no limit..usually as much as they want the first 24 hours. But again do watch tummy. If he doesn't poop soon a gentle enema can help. Best wishes


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers for the baby.

Good work.


----------



## Jubillee

My little doeling I'm bottling was born at 2:40 yesterday and pooped finally just a bit ago. Many times. Just for an idea. She peed fairly immediately though. 

I fed as much colostrum as she wanted and watched her belly. We're still in the 24 hours and I kind of let her nurse (off the bottle) like she does mom. I'll just weighed her so I can start giving the ideal amount. I believe 10% is minimum and 25% is maximum...depending on each kid.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You deserve the GOAT MAMA AWARD! 
Geez..you still have 25 to go? Might as well get you a baby wrap and carry that little guy around on your chest. Hell stay warm..and alive. ..but you did say you wanted a buddy for your.little girl...you got it! 
Oh man I wish you were closer. I would be helping you. My girls have still a few days before they deliver. I could be getting pre worked for them. Lol lol 
I hope you can laugh through your day now..with the memories of a bumbling emt..listening to operatic dry heaving! 
Have a good day..lol lol


----------



## Jessica84

I think 3 ounces is about perfect for him. He looks nice and filled out. I had planned on trying to go every hour or two today but that's not working out! We are going every 3ish hours so far. Bootsie just had twins so I got to snag a little more colostrum. We stole as much as we cold yesterday and he's been getting cow colostrum.
Oh my little one is getting a buddy, probably 2 other ones besides this guy. We will NOT get me started on Sissy! All I'm going to say is if she doesn't start wanting her kids more then she wants to break out and pick fights with the pregos she is gone on Saturday. 
I've been trying to evict moms and kids all day. It is such a nice day and the front pen a lot of the mud has dried out but they are stubborn and say the world is scary lol 
Here is bootsie girls 








I THINK star fire and Taffy are going to go at some point today. Maybe. They really are not giving me much notice this year. 
Oh gosh! I would so welcome you to come hang out with me! If anything just so I could get some pants washed. I seem to always forget how fast I go threw those at kidding time lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww


----------



## GoofyGoat

SO adorable! 
You make me tired just thinking of how busy you've been! Maybe you can get more colostrum from Starfire and Taffy. 
I'll keep checking back!


----------



## ksalvagno

Cute! Good luck with him!


----------



## Hillsideboers

Such cute kids!! Good luck with the little one!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What do you mean starfire & taffy are going today???? Going where? 
Ohhhhhh I like the twins. .they are adorable! ..Today I was deep in thought about you. And for your GOAT MAMA AWARD
Your only requirement..Once all you goats have kidded...all done..you need to get ALL THE KIDDS together for a group shot! mg::heehee:
I think thats an awsome idea.. Dont you? Lol lol ! Oh we need to have your kids film you doing this...lol lol...i hear Utube...can you? Lol lol!


----------



## Jessica84

Well neither one of them did anything today! It warmed WAY up and was 66, it's been a full moon, a small storm (sprinkles) coming in tonight and they didn't do a thing! 
BUT my beautiful sweet Xena did! I am SO happy she got better and I didn't have to induce her, look at these little girls! 















Today I was defiantly feeling lack of sleep catching up to me and sadly if two girls were not playing games with me I could have slept the day away lol but that's fine because I got a lot done that did need to be done......like a shower, clean pants and my cheese burger lol
Ok I could see after my rant about sissy why you would think taffy and star fire were going some place but I meant go and kid lol which by the way sissy is with the pregos not a care in the world and I have 2 babies that took the bottle right away. Im not sure what her issue is, she will be 9 in February and although she has always kinda been a brat and gone where she wants when she wants she has never been a bad mother! The only thing I can figure is I lost my herd queen this year and she has stepped up and now that has gotten to her head. Those babies cried for her and she never even looked their way. I don't have time or energy to fight with her, so when ever I have time she is culled.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay..Cheeseburger! Its a miracle food! Makes you feel young & peppy...ahhhhhh( dont walk by a mirror)
Good I understand..pop out babies..not leave the farm...got it! onder:
Ohhhh what pretty kidds...one looks like the color of those cinnamon donuts..sooo cute!
You need a bucket..instead of bottles. You are gonna wear yourself out..fill that bucket. hang it up...yell Kome n Get It.. they will do the rest!(rofl)
Sooo gonna sleep tonight? Any break time in delivery dates? Oooops that right.. some said..." not a clue":waiting:
Alrighty then. 
9 yrs old? Had twins? Honey..if I was her..I would have bit you as I walked by! Thats old...like me havin a kid:ahh:
Not gonna happen. I bet she said some goat words when she trotted off...like..you want em...you got em! Lol lol...
Well I hope you get some sleep. Ill talk to you in the morning...ive got 9 days left....9 days....(embarrassed)


----------



## GoofyGoat

What beautiful little ladies! The little white one looks like she's got marble like markings, might could be because she's still wet but awwwwwww. The other little lady has the most content happy with the world look on her sweet face. Way to go sweet Xena! You're the good one.
Bad Sissy making extra work for momma...shame on you. Lock her up and throw away the key for a couple weeks to knock her down a peg or two.
Glad you got clean clothes, shower and cheeseburger...but what you really need is chocolate. Chocolate makes everything better


----------



## mariella

Are they both Tiger Dapple??? They are beautiful little girls.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh they are defiantly getting a bucket when they get a little smarter about the bottle thing. Right now it’s pry the mouth open and I put the nipple in and then they start to eat. Loose it, and repeat lol I did a cold bar last year and I will never go back. 
Sissy’s 9 but she does a good job on her kids (usually) and always keeps her condition. I let them keep going as long as they stay fat and sassy while having kids on them. As soon as it seems to be hard for them, then that’s when they get retired. But sissy some time between 9 and 12 last night decided she didn’t like being away from her kids and broke back in and is still there this morning. We will see how today goes. The issue with her is the only place that can 100% contain her would be in the pasture. But I have the shelter fenced off and I shut the gate at night so it makes my night checks easier. It wouldn’t be fair to the kids if I put them all out there and kept them out.
I’ll get better pictures of Xenas today. She does have a few little streaks of red on her. My friend already wants that one. I’ve kept every single one of Xenas girls so I guess I’ll part with one of these lol. 
Bootsie is Xenas daughter and every year they both kid on the same day. Sasha is Xenas other daughter and I was telling my mom how funny it would be if Sasha had hers by midnight yesterday. She was a little late but I think she is in early labor right now. She is doing a lot of baby talking this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, nice.


----------



## Jessica84

Not the best pictures but I was done and cold so better then nothing 















Sasha's girls








Polly's red head doeling and finally another boy (black head) my poor kids are going to have some slim pickings on market wethers this year if it keeps going like this. I counted today and I have 18 does and 9 bucks. But watch when it gets my my Fullbloods it will be all bucks lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhh how precious! I want most of them Ive seen. We gotta talk $$$$ on some of your babiez. They are too cute! 
How many dishes do I have to wash to get a good price..lol lol 
Its about time you took a shower...bless your heart...glad you arent still stinky..lol lol 
Sashas girls are precious! 
Ok...so what have you done today? Dust the cupboards? Watch a soap? Take out the trash?.. lol lol ..you know it was Friday the 13th...right?. And everything is just fine !


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh I’m happy I didn’t know it was today. I guess on some level I did lol I picked up the kids thrilled it’s Friday and wrote down these had their kids on the 13th lol but just didn’t put one and one together.
Oh yeah I totally cleaned the house today, you should see it! Totally spotless.........NOT lol but I did finally get these kids figured out who goes to who and got them tagged and ripped their folds. Then I had to get my tire patched since it keeps going flat on me :/ I’ve just been airing it up to take the kids to school but that was getting old. 
And Sissy seemed to have gotten her head screwed back on straight and not a single issue with her today. She was back being a good mom. I’m still annoyed with her so she will probably be leaving once her kids are weaned still.


----------



## Chelsey

What does ‘ripped their folds’ mean?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou Chelsey :up:
Enquiring minds want to know...but we do have to giver her some slack..shes getting goat mama dementia..(headsmash).You know...that dreaded..im so tired of cleaning poop, pulling kids. Wrestlling crazy goats and running 24 hrs a day on Mt. DEW..coffee..no shower..no hair brush..kinda problems. Ya know..The GMD disease..:imok:
So when you go visit to see the new kids..you take food, wet wipes, paper towels, and hairbrush. You stand up wind and at least 4 feet distance. Ohh and take some body spray to give as a gift. If that doesnt work...just take kleenex..put it over your mouth and fake allergies. Lol l :heehee:
I just try to humor her...she really is a nice person. . .I think...lol lol lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..Jessica I understand..not putting Friday & 13th together????? NOT! 
Its ok...your about 1/2 way thru your girls. You have a touch of the GMD..but not bad. 
Now who got their head screwed on right? Sissy???...No she took 1 look at you...and got very very quiet...she could see the no brush hair..no brush teeth..and that dazzed sugar high on your vibrating face! Shes no dumby! Lol lol :what:she scared! Lol lol

Ok..how many babies so far? How many today? How many moms left to go...And Its Saturday...Chocolate day! Goofy Goat called it...you need Chocolate to balance out your food groups!:bonk:
..maybe that EMT could bring you some home...he might just want to toss it to you as you go to the barn...lol lol . :clever:!


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Chelsey
Ripping the ears is tearing the connective tissues that give boers the flap on the ends of their ears. You pull it so it lays flat then splint it so it stays flat. Some breeders do it, others don't from what I've read.


----------



## Jessica84

Yes GoofyGoat is correct. Sometimes the skin grows together a little and makes a fold. I never thought it was a big deal even though some buyers would balk about it, but still thought it was kinda cute. But the issue is crap and in my case where I’m at foxtails can get stuck in there and cause a issue. For my keeper easy to get my hands on it’s not a big deal. I can keep a eye on it and clean them out (which is why I didn’t do the bottle girl). I THINK it is also frowned at on show animals. I’m not sure if it’s a total DQ or not though. 
Oh gosh I am NOT half way done! I was a little depressed when I realized that lol mainly just room in the kidding area wise though. I’m trying to keep moms and kids apart from pregos so it’s easier to go threw and check but here soon I’m going to have to move moms back out. 
Well If you ask my husband right now he would say no I am not a nice person lol he told me I was scary yesterday morning, dang chicken, I was harmless just in zombie mode


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, cute babies. 

Yep, I always rip the flip.

I don't want issues for me, the goat or my buyers. 
Mites and other things get in there and it is so hard to treat that way. 

I also don't care for the flip look, but it is just me.

I wait until the baby is dry, maybe the next day, then do it, when wet it is way too slippery and you can't get a good grip.
Doing it a day or two after, the cartilage of the ear rips easiest then. If you wait until they are older, it is harder to rip and harder on the goat.
The cartilage has hardened.
I hate doing it but, it is wise in the long run.


----------



## Chelsey

Interesting, thanks for explaining.


----------



## toth boer goats

You are welcome.


----------



## Jessica84

I think the folds are cute! But I want less issues :/ that is my goal in life! 
Carmella had two girls
















And cammie had a red dapple and black dapple bucks and a black doe, I couldn't get a good picture of the black boys markings but he is really cool! He has brown spots and white spots. These are Snots second kidding so far


----------



## GoofyGoat

Cammie's brown triplet looks like he has leopard spots...they're all stunning! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

Again, Aww. :inlove:


----------



## SandyNubians

Aww, super cute!


----------



## Sfgwife

Good ess all those pretty lil dapples!


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> I think the folds are cute! But I want less issues :/ that is my goal in life!
> Carmella had two girls
> View attachment 167293
> 
> View attachment 167295
> 
> And cammie had a red dapple and black dapple bucks and a black doe, I couldn't get a good picture of the black boys markings but he is really cool! He has brown spots and white spots. These are Snots second kidding so far
> View attachment 167297
> View attachment 167299
> View attachment 167301


All these adorable kids! Makes me jealous. I only bred one lady this year but next year on i plan to do two a year. Hopefully our jade gifts us a doeling so i can have my four does.... but if not i will find another lil lady to add to our herd. I do not have the amount of goats that you do either. Plus mine are dairy right now and there is no way i can use allllll that milk lol! My one doe in milk at tenish months fresh is still giftin us a half a gallon a day. But if all goes well this year we want to start adding meat goats into the mix. So yay! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow..Miss huge Cammie...triplets...wow! And twin girls also? :wow:
Ok..now for my education.the red kidd , Carmellas doelin . has just a few white spots..is she a dapple? Or just spotted? Is their a guideline? Like moon spots compared to spots? I like the coloring of the other twin.. so teach me please! 
How many babies do you have right now? They are all as mazing! Hows the premie doung? He still doing well?(woot)


----------



## Jessica84

I love those grey spots like Cammies boy. It just makes it more fun even though they do end up turning white too. I need to get the black dapple in the sun so you can see the brown. I’m curious to see if it stays brown or turns white. There’s no white under it.
No if I had dairy does I would NOT have even close to as many as I do. I think you are very brave to have 4 lol milking takes a lot of time, well then again I don’t have a machine. I used to have quite a few 50% dairy and they did not produce near as much as full dairy but that was still very time consuming when I pulled their kids. Of course I do miss the freezer full of milk though.
There is a whole list of different terms for different “dapples” honestly on the papers I just put dapples. But I think you are right, that one would be considered spotted, the other dapple and ones like Xena are tiger stripes. They are all dapples to me, I keep it simple lol I do like the more defined spots though like Carmella’s, usually with more spots but that’s ok


----------



## Jessica84

Sorry my phone went on the fritz there.
The preemie got to move out with his sister. I think he has a bad shoulder though. He doesn’t move it much and he tries so hard to stand up but that leg just doesn’t seem to work right. It doesn’t hurt him, I’ve moved it all around and he doesn’t act like he is in pain at all. I tried to wrap the shoulder area but it puts pressure on his neck and I don’t want to choke him out. He did get BOSE and I’m hoping that helps him. Right now it’s just waiting to see if he gets better, he learns to adjust to it or if I need to put him down. He may not be in pain but just laying there won’t be a very fair life to him either. But other then that he is doing very well. He is vocal when it’s feeding time and he eats so well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well spotted, dappled, or whatever..they are beautiful. I want some ! They are amazing. Their is a little doe standing by herself..makes me think of Tiger Lily

I really really really like her. Its just so fascinating to see how different they are!


----------



## SalteyLove

Two faced Sally today was your due date... I'm waiting for earless Boer adorableness!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

following! you got some cuties!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you! I am very happy with these kids so far. 
Sally will probably be like Gigi and keep us waiting. Gigi is on day 156 today and just laying out there chewing her cud this morning. Sally probably has a single in there and I wouldn’t mind a single at the moment to give her one of Cammie or Twilights kids, so I’m sure she is going to take her sweet time having them.


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> I love those grey spots like Cammies boy. It just makes it more fun even though they do end up turning white too. I need to get the black dapple in the sun so you can see the brown. I'm curious to see if it stays brown or turns white. There's no white under it.
> No if I had dairy does I would NOT have even close to as many as I do. I think you are very brave to have 4 lol milking takes a lot of time, well then again I don't have a machine. I used to have quite a few 50% dairy and they did not produce near as much as full dairy but that was still very time consuming when I pulled their kids. Of course I do miss the freezer full of milk though.
> There is a whole list of different terms for different "dapples" honestly on the papers I just put dapples. But I think you are right, that one would be considered spotted, the other dapple and ones like Xena are tiger stripes. They are all dapples to me, I keep it simple lol I do like the more defined spots though like Carmella's, usually with more spots but that's ok


Hahaha oh no i will only be breeding two does a year after this year. . I will do two and let two have a break. I hand milk and i really enjoy that part of my chores. . It really does not take me so long to milk... maybe tenish minutes a doe. But it is quiet, relaxing and peaceful to me. I cannot wait to get me a cheese cave thinger to make hard cheeses. That will help with the milk volume consumption. Plus the pigs are always interested in extra milk.. and the chickens.. and the dogs when i am brave and let them have it lol! The dogs are a double edged sword... my irish wolfhound gets horrible gas when he gets anything but his reg dry kibble. He will run you out of a room yuck!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol oh I know what you mean on the dog! I have one dog that looks like she is half starved all the time (ok not that bad but she is a thinner dog) and the only time I ever really got her chunky was on raw Jersey milk but oh my gosh I couldn’t stand to have her in the room with me at night time lol 
Well I am happy to say I didn’t have a single kid today! Gosh it was nice not running around like crazy to get chores done. I got some sleep and a shower and even went to the store and am going to actually cook a meal lol I did plan on getting pictures but sleep sounded like a way better plan


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> Lol oh I know what you mean on the dog! I have one dog that looks like she is half starved all the time (ok not that bad but she is a thinner dog) and the only time I ever really got her chunky was on raw Jersey milk but oh my gosh I couldn't stand to have her in the room with me at night time lol
> Well I am happy to say I didn't have a single kid today! Gosh it was nice not running around like crazy to get chores done. I got some sleep and a shower and even went to the store and am going to actually cook a meal lol I did plan on getting pictures but sleep sounded like a way better plan


We jave a lab whippet mix.... yep for sure know what you mean on the lookin half starved all the time!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...no kids today. So you got to clean up, rest, take a nap...eat a cheesebuger Fries & a shake. Chocolate for dessert. Mess with your kids. Flirt with that hubby of yours...
And No Pics of the Babies? What? No cutsie picks of all those spotted adorable babies???????mg:

Awwww man....


----------



## Jessica84

I have no idea what my dog is, she was found behind a dumpster. I think she is part Boxer because she has that short smashed nose, but she is a super active dog. My cattle dogs are active because they have to be but she runs circles around them. Maybe grey hound lol 
I know! I have NEVER taken this long to get GOOD pictures up and it has been years since I’ve only bred this small amount. I think I’m getting old lol I’m going to try my hardest to get them tomorrow.
My little preemie has kinda figured out how to walk 3 legged. I think I’m going to wrap the bad leg at a small bed tomorrow and see if that helps him. I really can’t tell exactly where it’s not working right. He can move it in the shoulder, knee and ankle he just can’t seem to make it all work right and the leg just gets in his was. So we will see if that helps him.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Since he is a premie..it might not have bern completely developec. Is there any way you could make a padded shelf under his chest attached to a stick for a leg. A little shorter than his leg. It would keep the weight off his leg..but let him move. Just wrap the stick like a cast on his leg..
Could that work?


----------



## Jessica84

I think I hurt him when I pulled him. My brother thought the same thing with wrapping it straight so you are the tie breaker I'll do it straight. 
Well they gave me a break to prepare for today! Bella had a doe kid, at first her, star fire and taffy were cleaning it so I wasn't sure who's it was. Got that figured out though but by then it was too late to give her one of Cammies kids. Star Fire had a black buck and a red doe, but that might be backwards, I'll have to check again. Taffy had a red dapple and a black dapple buck. Then after 2 hours of straightening out Gigi's wad of kids I ended up with a dead black doe (very very dead!) a red head girl and a red paint girl. It was a long day and I did not get pictures of them but I did get pictures of the other kids while waiting on Taffy, not with my good camera but better then nothing


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Soooo CUTE!!! i love boer bebes!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Man those are goid pics. Already eartagged! Woohoo imimpressed! 
But back to the premie..
Sure the shoulder may have been compromised. How it got hurt..no one knows. I just think he could manuever better if he could get around on his own. ..and give you some good laughs.


----------



## Chelsey

Oh those solid red ones are so cute! I may need to drive down there and snuggle me some Boer babies! I wouldn’t mind taking one home, either! But firstly, my husband would probably murder me if I brought home ANOTHER goat, and secondly, your beautiful babies probably cost as much as my whole herd! You’re making me rethink milk goats though!


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## SalteyLove

Day 153 Sally... Really?! Spit out that perfect blond Traditional ear-less doeling.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh there was no way Sally was going to have traditional kids. But she did have a BIG black dapple buck....with ears. If it was gonna have ears I'm happy it was a boy. I tried to give her Cammies little girl, first time I have never had one take a kid if I throw it in the mix right away. But Sally said she was too smart. But here's her little boy








Then Dazzle had a boy. She had it when I was busy with Sally so couldn't get that kid grafted on to her either.








And then these are the ones from yesterday, here's Bella's girl








Here's Star fires








And both of Gigi's, she doesn't seem to be feeling well today. No fever just laying around a lot.















And because I didn't get good picture of him before, here is Cammies boy with the weird spots








I have sparkles and Keeper who are close and then I think the others I have a break on. Except for Cilli and Gypsy they are all for sure bred just not overly close.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I hope Gigi gets to feeling better! That boy of Cammie's though he's the one who stole my heart with his leopard spots. They're all so cute though!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Too cute!


----------



## Jessica84

Both of Cammies are super cool looking. I’ll get a picture of the red one tomorrow. I wish they were 100% because one would be my back up Snot baby, but they are only 99.5 :/


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What do you mean 99.5? Are you kidding me? That Cammies boy is amazing. Please tell me why .5% would make a difference????
All your new babies are sooooo adorable. I do hope Gigi gets to feeling better. No temp? 
So how are you feeling now? Im taking notes here..I have 4 days left...then my girls start...nothing like your harem...mine is soooo much smaller. 
But..i can still cheer you on. We leave the men out of it..k? 
Weather looks dry. Cant wait to see your new pics of babies!


----------



## Jessica84

Because I am absolutely admit on Fullblooded bucks only. I have a lot of Full blood does. My end game plan is to have all full blood does so I don’t want to breed down in percentage, I want 100% bucks so I don’t even have to consider percentage when pairing them with does, I can just focus on what buck will pair with what doe to produce the best kids. No 0.5% is not that far off of 100%, but it’s enough to totally botch what I’m going for. 
Gigi still doesn’t feel good and I debated on putting her down last night. In the end I decided shooting her in the dark in the middle of everyone was not the safest thing to do. I’m kinda happy I decided that because last night she did get up, pooped for the first time and ate and sucked down most of her water. She is still NOT 100% but she is not a lump just laying there any more either. I’m going to move her to a spot where if the time comes I don’t have to worry about missing and killing someone else.
I’m doing ok, I’m almost done! But now I have to catch up on other things like cleaning out old bedding and disbudding some boys. It’s harder work but less stressful lol my kids are coming down with a cold, I told them I better not catch it lol
And yes the men are out if it! I made mine go cut wood yesterday lol I told him it is his turn to be in charge of the house and kids  that of course got me a look lol


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

I love you dapple babies. Love the coloring.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So are you breeding for Show stock? Im just trying to learn all the different ways people breed. And what their ulltimate goal is. Its amazing. Once you start listening to people, how many different ways to raise a goat. I dont mean to drive you crazy. I really want to learn.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

mg: move gigi move! Better give that girl some electrolites with molasses water...she will look like she is a race horse. Dont shoot the girl. She just tired... she just needs some energy. She has post partum depression..give her some sweets. BLESS her heart! :clever:
Dont you need a nap? Ill come over and sneak her home with me...till you get rested..k?


----------



## Jessica84

No she defiantly was NOT looking good last night. She was moaning and had her head pressed against the wall and wouldn’t even look at me when I tried to give her kids a bottle. She still is not doing great at all but she got up many times today to feed the kids. She just is not eating much so not much milk. She did stop bleeding and just has some clear mucus coming out, she drinks water like crazy. It’s more then depression I’m just not sure what is going on. I’ve been giving her banamine, she got her shot late today so I could make sure I got a correct temp on her, no temp. She lost her placenta so I don’t THINK she has a torn uterus (biggest fear) I flushed her out after we got the kids out. I’ve been giving her that magic recipe with some Dyne in it. I’m not sure what else to do for her but wait and see if she gets worse or better. 
As for what I am breeding for, I’m kinda trying to shoot for the moon. I want hardy low maintenance that are show quality but won’t fall apart and look like crap if they are not having the feed poured to them. One thing that I was very disappointed in was buying these stunning goats and they wouldn’t leave the feeder and put their head down (or up for the trees and brush) and find food, then by the time they figured it out looked no better or worse then cheap so so goats. I want goats that will do well for any buyer no matter their management. Almost 11 years in and I’m getting close every year lol


----------



## Jessica84

Oh man I forgot my birth announcement lol domino, who I was starting to think wasn't due until later because her udder was very small until this morning, had a beautiful dapple paint buckling. And she wasn't stubborn and adopted Cammies little girl lol so I'm back down to 3 bottle babies. Sparkles will probably have 3 though but if she does I have a little 4H boy who buys a wether from me every year that wants a bottle baby so I will end up selling one to him if there is a girl.


----------



## SalteyLove

@Jessica84 - I might have missed it but you given Gigi any calcium since kidding?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh how preciouse! Those are soooo cute.
Thanks for explaining. Im a little afraid of the perfect bred goat. So many times (not saying you) they inbreed to lock in that look..so for generations you have good looking sickly..no resistance, and all negative breeding genes to have internal defects in kids.i have discussed this with several.people and it frightens me. Idont know trusted breeders. Its amazing what people will do to a line of heritage for a $. Thats why I got out of thoroghbreds. Its so sad . 
Thats why I am asking questions and watching to find good people with good animals.


----------



## Jessica84

SalteyLove I have not but I can sure add that to the mix! I’m really not sure exactly what is wrong with her. It was a super hard delivery but she was so bright eyed and attentive to her kids and snorting at me, all very good signs! Then she just kinda goes up and down. Tonight she was up loving on her kids and even took a few bites of her hay, but so dull in her eyes and her head hangs low, the typical i really don’t feel good. She did poop again and it was the runs this time. 
Mores Kiko boars, no absolutely ask any questions. It doesn’t both me at all and a lot of what I do or don’t do comes from learning the hard way. I’m not saying I know it all, sometimes I admit I know very little lol but I enjoy explaining my whys and maybe it helping someone some day. 
I definitely do NOT have close to the perfect goat in every way yet so defiantly no inbreeding. I can’t say I am totally against it, I think it would be a handy tool for the perfect goats to a SMALL degree, but never as you mentioned, a constant over and over to attempt to have 100 of the same exact animal. It doesn’t make sense to me to do it that way anyways because in most cases the perfect breed/ species of what is wanted is constantly changing anyways. Just in the boers I have seen it change so much in the past 10 years. I really want to find pictures back in time and make a year by year or the “best” show boer from then till now. I think that would be so interesting to really look and see how much they have changed.


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable and what a thick kid.


----------



## Jessica84

He is a super thick kid! His dam is defiantly a good baby producer. Two years ago her buck kid, with a sire not as nice as this one, my daughter won first in her class with him.
Well I have the BEST does ever! My son broke his arm today while at school so had that going on and no babies! I told them PLEASE no one go today and was expecting to come home to every issue there could be but they were good girls. Now if they will just be good tomorrow too when we see the surgeon :fingers crossed:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no, I'm sorry your son broke his arm! I hope he heals quickly and cleanly.


----------



## Jessica84

Ugh me too! I am so worried about tomorrow, I’ve broken my arms plenty of times and never had to see a surgeon. We are trying to figure out how to make a portal or some crap to even see the X rays. I’m not sure why he didn’t just print them up or show us on a computer. But poor kid doesn’t even have a cool story to go with it! He was picking up trash, tripped and fell and his hand landed in a gopher hole when he tried to catch himself


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my..Im so sorry. How old is he? Do you know where the fracture/ break is in his arm? What did the Dr say? 
Thank goodness the girls all shut off the birthing. They were probably wondering where you were. 
Wheres that hubby of yours? He could probably explain whats going on and why you need a surgeon. 
Please keep us informed on whats going on. Hope he feels ok.


----------



## Jessica84

He is 13, the doctor said because of how it broke he needs to see a surgeon to manipulate it before casting it. Everything is digital now so we don’t know what the break even looks like, just that it’s on the bottom half of the arm, more towards the wrist, and it is both of those bones. The doctor gave us a paper where we can basically make a account and view the Xrays but I’m not figuring that out. I hate how everything is so confusing when it doesn’t have to be. Why not just bring the dang picture up on a screen and show us when we were there. 
That kid though I freaking adore him. He told me mom as soon as I get my cast I can help you again lol I just told him let’s not worry about that right now


----------



## GoofyGoat

Used to be you broke your arm you went to the family doc and he pulled on it then wrapped it in a cast and said see you in 6 weeks...Now everything is specialized that you almost need to see a different doctor for each finger on your hand you break...it's ridiculous. 
Hang in there, sounds like a great boy you have there. Hope things go well at the surgeon today and your girls hold off for you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes surgeon is the best way to go. He is under 14 so the growth plate of the bone is still intact. Where he broke it is a good place..easier to manipulate and adhere back into place. Since both bones articulate..they will need surgery. So at least he broke it in an easier to repair area. But Both? He could have just done 1...lol lol 
He sounds amazing! I can tell you are very close, i pray you will always be. I am withmy son..and daughter now...but thats a whole new story. Shes more like my goats...lol lol 
Sending prayers..and peace to tou guys. Please let me know when hes out of surgery ,,,,and if you are doing ok!


----------



## Jessica84

That is the truth GoofyGoats! I have eczema so went in just to get the crap gone, the doctor looked at it and then made a referral to go see another doctor, that doctor wouldn’t see me for almost 2 months. I told them I’ll be better or dead by then thanks but I don’t have time for this crap. I don’t even know my doctor now, any issues I want for my yearly physical and talk to him about it because he is a old school doctor and will fix me even though he’s just a girly doctor.
Oh gosh mores kiko boars you just made me 10X more nervous! My husband took today off so they just left to go see the surgeon and I was already nervous just thinking about them yanking on the arm, I hope he doesn’t need surgery surgery  but it sounds like you know a lot so I’m keeping you around for sure lol 
Well I finally got Gigi’s issue figured out! She had mastitis. I thought for sure it was the dead kid or hard pull related but she was standing there when I was sitting there feeding her kids with her back side to me and one half is very hard. Last night though I decided even though no fever or bad smell coming out of her to get her on antibiotics so I’m happy I jumped the gun on that one. The kids have the runs, probably from nursing the bad side so I got some specto guard in them this morning and I do have some more tubes of today so got a tube in Gigi. So happy I stocked up on those before this stupid antibiotic law kicked in. I really hope it doesn’t pass for the whole country.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree.

I am sorry he broke his arm, very painful and yes a surgeon is best. :hug:


----------



## Jessica84

That is the truth GoofyGoats! I have eczema so went in just to get the crap gone, the doctor looked at it and then made a referral to go see another doctor, that doctor wouldn’t see me for almost 2 months. I told them I’ll be better or dead by then thanks but I don’t have time for this crap. I don’t even know my doctor now, any issues I want for my yearly physical and talk to him about it because he is a old school doctor and will fix me even though he’s just a girly doctor.
Oh gosh mores kiko boars you just made me 10X more nervous! My husband took today off so they just left to go see the surgeon and I was already nervous just thinking about them yanking on the arm, I hope he doesn’t need surgery surgery  but it sounds like you know a lot so I’m keeping you around for sure lol 
Well I finally got Gigi’s issue figured out! She had mastitis. I thought for sure it was the dead kid or hard pull related but she was standing there when I was sitting there feeding her kids with her back side to me and one half is very hard. Last night though I decided even though no fever or bad smell coming out of her to get her on antibiotics so I’m happy I jumped the gun on that one. The kids have the runs, probably from nursing the bad side so I got some specto guard in them this morning and I do have some more tubes of today so got a tube in Gigi. So happy I stocked up on those before this stupid antibiotic law kicked in. I really hope it doesn’t pass for the whole country.


----------



## Jessica84

Sparkles had triplets, two girls and a boy








I thought Gypsy was in heat, so out her in with Lamar, she was not lol but I'm pretty sure she is open, so left her in and got chili and put her in as well. Both are sweet hearts and easy to catch if they do start showing signs of being bred. Lamar is not a molester and he's a little lonely with his buddies being in jail so this works out better.
Son is on his way home. No surgery right now. One of the bones is chipped, not a big deal, but the other one is broke all the way threw. So she just had to squeeze it to get it back into place, which just hearing I wanted to throw up, my son of course thought that was the coolest thing having her pop his bones. But he goes back on the 31st to make sure it hasn't shifted. Husband didn't ask what happens then though. I told him I was going to duct tape his arm to his body so it won't shift and he laughed at me lol I also told him his blue cast was purdy and that didn't go over well lol 
Man let me tell you I was doing good during kidding but as soon as he gets threw that door and I check him out I am going to crash! Just being at home waiting to hear what was going on was worse then if all the goats kidded at the same time!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey...that is wonderful. Sooooo your the type of mama that sings my hubbys opera style, ,,talking about kids bones being popped? Lol lol lol 
Im grateful 1 is broken only. Thats awesome. Tell him to take care of it..so no plates & pins..k?
Put him on calcium& magnesium..k ?.
And enjoy your rest. The triplets are amazing. So awesome. 
Turned out to be a good day after all. .(cheers)


----------



## Jessica84

I'm guessing as long as the bone does not shift he will not need pins or a plate. Finally got a picture of the break 








It was a good day, being nervous kept me busy lol I just have keeper to go and then wait on the other ones. I know I have a break in there lol but looking at udders I think I have a good break after keeper. 
The triplets are down to twins. Sparkles is my daughters goat, we were at my friends house and sparkles and two stunning dappled sisters were born while we were there. Savanna asked my friend if she could have one. She said yes go pick one out. We thought for sure she would go for one of the flashy little dapples but nope she went with sparkles lol anyways so savanna got sparkles for free.......although we won't talk about the very expensive vet bill when she broke her leg and almost ripped it off. My friend kept one sister sold the other and the mom. Sister died last year so savanna wanted to give my friend the little girl. So we milked some colostrum and took her to my friends for her Christmas present. And then we also realized one had a sex change and we gave the only girl away lol but that's fine


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sex change? Lol lol 
Welcome to my world of SUPRISE! :kid2:
Lol lol Im in good company. 

Hey the arm definatley riok a forward thrust & full body weight! Yes...keep it immobile( cast) and he will do great! So glad no surgery. ...otherwise...you would be a badket case & you have too many does left to deliver! :imok:
Lol lol .congrats on the twins!


----------



## Jessica84

You know I once heard someone mention they got the sex of the baby wrong and I thought “that is not a easy mistake to make! Clearly they are totally different!” Yeah well I’m happy I never voiced that out loud until now! I can’t even tell you how many times they have changed on me because clearly I CAN tell the difference between a boy and a girl lol so for anyone reading this do not think pick fun at me because your time will come lol 
I think keeper will wait until day 155 to have her kids. Especially because I really want those babies lol but I am so happy she didn’t do anything today! I woke up with some kind of stomach bug, or maybe food poisoning and was queasy all day. That made for a fun day of getting 101 things done for this storm coming in! But while waiting for my stomach to calm down between chores I did get my camera and get some pictures of kids. Sadly I am going to be a tease and make you wait until tomorrow because looking at my computer chair full of clothing I am not cleaning that sucker off tonight! So I promise pictures tomorrow! 
Gigi this morning is standing there chewing her cud. Still not eating 100% but this is WAY better then the goat I almost put down because I was sure she was t going to make it. Kids still have the scours and I’m really not sure what to do to keep them from nursing but also keeping them with her (and a reason to keep wanting to live) but also not tape the teats and make it worse. I just keep shoving the bottle in their mouth and hope that they figure I’m better then what they are nursing on the one side. If they still have the scours tomorrow I might take one away and tape the back side for a day and see how it goes


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey...WE ARE ALL.HUMAN....we make mistakes....look how many bucks we have..lol lol :buttheads: not 1...oh nooo 2 or 3! So...now...we have babies EVERYWHERE! LOL LOL (doh)
Oh well. So now..could I suggest you go back..& write down..what Mama had how many & what sexes...See if that has changed to?:ahh:.Just to be sure???:bonk:
I have 1...a buck....thats all..a premie..in a sweater..trying to survive. 
Oh...and pictures???:waiting:
:waiting:
You show me yours.....Ill show you mine!


----------



## Jessica84

I’m going to pack my little Spider preemie up and send to you so that he and your preemie can be together lol he’s a tough guy and deals with his larger sisters well but he needs a buddy his size. 
Well there are a few girls we defiantly know are girls lol oh boy we will end up keeping a lot of girls this year! My daughter has 2 picked out, I have 4, my son has 1, they are not yet a month old so I’m sure we will add to that. 
As soon as my husband and kids are out of here I have to run to the store and get some last minute stocking stuffers and by then the storm should have moved in so I’ll be stuck in the house and have no choice but to get pictures posted  well I guess unless Keeper decides to kid today but she doesn’t look like it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ili Take him:squish:..and any girls you want to throw my way. Stuffer is out running around in his sweater...looking lonely. He needs a buddy his size [email protected] 4 lbs....like tiny!. Lol lol 
We finally got some sun here. Ive been making Christmas cookies, candy, and chex mix. 
Dutchess is waddling around....laughing at me. Shes gonna fool around & wait till Im at work...(embarrassed)
Then Ill come home to a big mess...you wait & See..Cocoa & Oreo.. they are hanging close...& then I have this


----------



## Jessica84

I'm a day late, I'm sorry. It's a new camera and I'm still trying to figure it all out And it was cold and the babies were not feeling it, but this is what I got!








This is Thunders doe kid, my daughter is keeping her instead of Curly Sue (which has questionable teats at the moment)








Taffy X Snot little boy








Ginger X Lamar boy








Sasha X Lamar girl








Bella X Lamar girl








Bootsie X Lamar girl








Xena X Lamar girl








Fancy X Lamar boy








Star Fire X Snot boy








Polly X Lamar boy








Sasha X Lamar girl








Xena X Lamar girl








Fancy X Lamar girl (I'm keeping)








Thunder X Lamar girl








Cammie X Snot boy








Godiva X Lamar boy








Tiger Lily X Lamar girl








Tiger lily X Lamar girl
And because you wanted a picture of all the babies together, well here's a batch of them lol I set up a stall where only the babies could get in and a heat lamp so it's their safe spot


----------



## GoofyGoat

WOW WOW WOW
Seeing all the babies WOW they're gorgeous! Spots Spots and More Spots!
I don't think I could sell any of them LOL


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I WANT ALL OF THEM..LOL LOL BEAUTIFUL BABIES! :wow:​


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Look at all that color! You have me so jealous.


----------



## goatblessings

WOW WOW WOW!!!!!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm

Love the colors. Wish you was closer. I would love to get some of your Dapple kids.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, look at all the cuteness.


----------



## SalteyLove

Danggg.. those Tiger Lily doelings are real stand outs but they are all looking beautiful and healthy.

Good luck with the storm and Keeper's kidding.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys! For the most part I’m so far very happy with the kids. There’s a few that are ehhh but I’ll have two more boys to add to the mix next year.
I actually have more solids then anything else. What is blowing my mind is the solid reds even out of black does. But most of those reds I’m really liking. We will see how many I end up keeping.......boy am I going to be in trouble lol


----------



## BethJ

Omg the coloring on #33 and #21 Lamar girls is so adorable! I don't know how you are able to sell any of them lol


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! You really have a lot of nice kids!


----------



## Sfgwife

That cammie and snot boy... oh my my my. Lol!

Whachu talkin bout willis. Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Jessica84

BethJ you like 33? I will put her in a box and send to you! Oh my gosh I have never seen a kid so slow in the head lol she is driving me nuts! I have their safe stall that they can climb in and out of as they please. She can climb in but she is the only one that can not figure out how to get back out. When I realized what was going on poor Bella’s udder was HUGE and sore. So now I have to drag go in and get her out for feeding time. Her and Bella will just scream at each other threw the gate. 
Sfgwife I made a choice that I wasn’t going to sell bucks any more, I am really debating on not pulling out the disbudding iron out today and maybe keeping him a buck and using him on a few does and then selling. Especially since keeper missed last night and she had a girl so that was my last chance of a Snot back up buck that is 100%. I have a lot of house cleaning to do today (cringe) so a lot of time to think about it lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey..I got dapples...wanna see????








See that...on his ear! Hes got dapples ..lol lol 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey you...havent heard from you..its NOT break time! We dont get ANY!:gottago:
Hows that Son of yours? Hows his arm? Hows the babies? Does? 
Where ya been?:7up:


----------



## Jessica84

I’m sorry I have flaked on this while no kids have been being born. 
No defiantly no break lol the only thing is I can sleep in a little but I think I’m running around now that they are born then when they are kidding lol 
I’ve been fighting with a stubborn kid that will NOT take a bottle! I gave up and have been holding Sally to let her eat but she is slowly getting thinner so sally doesn’t have the milk right now to support her jumbo kid and this dork. I’m hoping someone around here gives me a dang single soon! Never have wanted a single so badly lol 
I have the two other bottle kids on a lamb bar, so much nicer! Poor spider is not tall enough with his bum leg so he gets spoiled and hand fed. I don’t know what I’m going to do with that little guy, he loves me and I kinda love him.
The one pen finally dried out enough that we got it cleaned out so tomorrow I get to move everyone around and the kids will be able to go out in the pasture. I’m so excited to see them running and playing in a big area. 
Other then that just waiting on my unknown does to do something which doesn’t look like it’s any time soon!
I love you cute little baby! Does he/she have any other dark areas or just the ear. I love cool different markings like that!
My son is doing well. Swelling finally went down. He’s getting stir crazy on me. His grandpa gave him a heifer for Christmas and he is eager to work with her so he can show her at the fair but can’t do anything lol so she will keep getting bigger while he heals. Let’s hope that doesn’t lead to more broken bones!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Girl..your life is amazing. I enjoy reading about how you see your life..lol the stubborn baby....I put lityle dog sweaters on my little ones
Cost about $2 online at walmart. Those sweaters hold alot of scent. Put one on..it covers 3/4 of the upper torso. Moms hate it if I switch them around on the babies...especially if one is thin.
And her little guy is chubby. 








Another trick..only give the kid electrolites for a day. Its sweet tastes good...but..man it doesn't stay long in that tummy. Next day..warm cows milk to about 102!°..thats warm to them. Put a pinch of baking soda in it..then take a drop of honey..put it on the tip of the nipple...juola`..baby likez!

That heifer sounds awesome..your son can hang out with her. He can hand feed her..brush her..get a friendship started. She can get used to him being around and will start looking forward to him. He has time to figure out what sweet treat she likes. Win her trust over before he works with her.
Oh my boys..5 boys 1 girl. 2 boys have brown standard boer face. The rest all white. This boy in the picture..thats the only color on him. I do have one boy, a cross..spanish 1/4boer 1/4 spanish & 1/2 myotonic.














Ok..hes small stocky all white..except his right foreleg kned to ankle..black outside brown inside. Black 3/4 tail..and a small black spot between his shoulder blades. Hes a mess. 
My premie..Stuffer...is the BEST! LOVE LOVE LOVE that honory boy...oh he is an instigator of all kinds of mayhem.. so funny.















Good to hear from you. Glad all is going well. Hope the ideas help you & that little one.


----------



## BethJ

Jessica84 said:


> BethJ you like 33? I will put her in a box and send to you! Oh my gosh I have never seen a kid so slow in the head lol


Oh no! We can't all be smart and beautiful! Maybe her cuteness will make up for the dumbness! I have a dog like that lol


----------



## Jessica84

Well my life can be very frustrating and exhausting, well and sometimes heartbreaking, but I love it! What I love the most is raising my kids in this life style. Sometimes I think about moving to the city but no way I could lol
You have some cuties so far!! Can we PLEASE name the one with the black tail Dip Stick? Lol it looks like his tail got dipped  how many more does do you have to go? 
The stubborn bottle brat FINALLY after 10 days willing ate more then 1 ounce this morning! She sucked down a good amount. We had tried the electrolytes but that just angered her more. I think what did it was last night I had enough of her clamping down on the nipple so milk couldn't dribble in her mouth when I was force feeding her so I kinda squeezed (gently!) her cheeks so her mouth was slightly open and the milk could drip in. She was so mad but hey she's now eating so whatever works! Hopefully now she will see her sisters on the lamb bar and I won't have to bottle feed her any more. But I before I start a battle I probably won't win changing her to that lol. 
I let her sisters out to play this morning, I sure am loving the cold milk lamb bar! Look! Bottle kids that are not jumping on me! 






















They are like super friendly dam raised kids.
Oh 33 is defiantly cute! She even had 3 does claiming her when she was born she's that cute. Poor girl was doomed though, her mom is not the smartest tool in the box either


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Soooo cuuuute!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness adorable.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you! I have Been waiting for that black dapple girl. I’m probably going to send mom down the road so I wanted a little girl out of her so bad this year.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey..she is a beauty! Wow..love the dapples..and all I got was an ear! You get all kinds...i got an ear! Lol lol lol
I LOVE the name Dipstick!:great:
He is a pretty faced little guy. I Just could not think of a name....but YOU did! Thanks...
I tried living in town. Biggest mistake I made in my life. I had to spend 10 years saving up to get back out in the country. I got so desperate..i rented a place in the country. Thats when I got my rescue horse. So WE bought or place we have now. Still have the rescue horse too..lol(dance)
Your kids are learning more about life than any kid in town. And..they arent ignored, bought, or trying out do the rich kid! So hang in their Mom. Sounds to me...like your doing GREAT! with your youngsters!


----------



## toth boer goats

Super happy for you, glad you finally got one.


----------



## Jessica84

Well with the kids school we still have the popular expensive crap that other kids have that there is no way I’m spending the money on. It’s a good school and a lot of people from the valley (city) have moved their kids to our used to be tiny school to keep them away from the crap down there. Back when I was in school that school was just ranchers kids going there. Now? It’s pretty interesting lol but still a good school for a good education! 
Well today was my sons one week X-ray check up. The bone shifted a LOT so they took the cast off and manipulated it again. It was way more painful for him. After 2 hours of not knowing if it worked or if he would still end up needing surgery, he does not! I guess half the problem was there was so much swelling that once it went down he had a lot of room so it just slipped back out. Now he should be good to go. And I sure hope so! That was the worst thing I ever witnessed in my life! Of course it was because that was my baby. 
And thank you for the compliments on the little girl. I think she will replace mom very well. This is Godivas, the one with half a udder. I’ve held off on selling her for years now but I think it’s time to replace with something that can raise more then 1 kid on her own :/


----------



## ksalvagno

I sure hope his arm heals up just fine.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well you knowwww...that godiva baby girl is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! Yes she should do great with you !
Im so glad your Sons arm is doing better. Isnt it amazing..how with the goats..we can work..and do most anything..no problem. Our children get hurt...and man oh man the pain we feel..(embarrassed)..and Anyone who causes that pain...turns us onto a mean ol goat:haha:!
Goodness we love our babies dont we!
If you ever get an opportunity..I would love too see a side shot of her. 
And how is that gorgeous dapple from the triplets. Is she for sale? I would like to know.


----------



## Sfgwife

Poor guy and mom! Our middle son jad the same thing happen when he was young and o g yes! It was so much worse the second time it had be set. He turned white as a sheet and we all thought he was gonna pass out.i do not understand why the orthos won’t give them a tinny bit of sedative when things go like this. Just give them a pain med or xanax or somethin to relax them a bit is all. Good luck and hope he sleeps well tonight and it doesnt bother him!


----------



## Jessica84

I don’t get why they didn’t give him something either! I was shocked the first time they did it without giving him something but he said it wasn’t that bad, he actually though it was cool feeling the bone pop back into place (cringe). This time was NOT the same! It was so hard to just sit there, I had to tell myself it has to be done, she really is a nice lady don’t yell at her. But it’s over and done with and I’m sure I have 20 extra grey hairs now lol 
Which dapple triplet mores kiko boar? Probably Thunders? And yes I’m going to put her up for sale. There’s only a few we are for sure keeping so far. The three bottle brats, we always end up falling in love with them but I’m happy 2 of the 3 we would have kept anyways because we are moving mom along, and then my daughter claimed Thunders black doe kid and my son will end up picking his out. The rest hopefully I can move along without keeping too many lol I will try to get a side picture today of the little black dapple girl


----------



## Jessica84

Got her! Let me tell you that kid likes her play time in the morning and she is like a flash of light running around lol


----------



## Jubillee

She's so beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The middle picture of this girl. 


Jessica84 said:


> Thank you! Oh but boys are guaranteed to not stay, girls make hard choices lol
> I'm gonna have to get them out in the sun tomorrow and get good pictures of them. The black one with white feet and curly hair is so big boned and wide in the chest.
> View attachment 166755
> View attachment 166757
> 
> I let Xena rest as much as she wanted to today, she either that or the dyne I added to the mix seemed to help her. Her ankles are less swollen and she actually ate some of her grain when I put her up tonight. This was also the first day she ate almost her whole flake of hay. Hopefully she keeps doing better!





Jessica84 said:


> View attachment 166965
> 
> A BIG single buckling from Ginger. I'm not overly thrilled with Lamar and the size of these kids at the moment and I haven't gotten to my FF yet. Thunders was 10 pounds each and that was triplet. This guy has got to be 14 but I'll weigh him in a few.
> The black thing is curly Sue. Ginger isn't totally sold that is hers just yet but she doesn't give ginger time to think before she just charges in and starts nursing. I think if Curly Sue wasn't bouncing off the walls playful she would buy her being hers a little more lol
> No one else seems to be doing anything (look what happened last time I said that lol)
> And here are some better pics (kinda) of the triplets. I opened the gate but they said they didn't want their feet wet lol
> View attachment 166967
> 
> View attachment 166969
> View attachment 166971


----------



## Jessica84

Yep that is #1, Thunders little girl. I’m hopefully not keeping her lol well I’m not retaining but I’ll keep her if no one buys her lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well I like her! Love that stance she has...and that dapple look


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hope all is well. Happy New Year..you about ready for round 2? Im enjoying the break..but ready to see more new faces too. 
Hows your Sons arm? Better? His heifer doing ok?


----------



## Jessica84

Awww thank you moers kiko boars! A happy New Years to you too! 
No I am very much enjoying the break lol I had to make sure to check everyone over well tonight since I don’t feel well to make sure no one is going to go. Doesn’t look like it, so after dinner and bottles I’ll be able to keep being a baby lol 
My son is super frustrated and I am realizing just how much help that kid really is! I mean I knew he was a helper and so is my daughter but he is bigger (even then me) and stronger then his sister so I miss his help. 
The heifer just stands there looking pretty for now. She is a pretty laid back girl so hopefully won’t be too bad to halter break. Once spring hits we are just going to get his and my daughters and my jersey I bought and get them all in and have a halter breaking party lol
So when does round 2 start for you? Wish I knew when it did for me lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So glad to hear from you. My round two starts Jan 15..since its a FF..then end of Jan to Feb 5th..! Right now Im laughing at all the antics my babies are getting into. I have a small playground for them. And it helps build their muscles & appetires. We jump. We walk on slick surfaces, we climb..ohhh and we run...soooo fast...lol lol . Its like watching peewee football. Noone knows what or where they are going...thet just go! 
Why is that young man frustrated? Whats the problem? 
Yes young guys really are strong, and do help ALOT! Mine has his own family..so those days are long gone.
And still missed! 
Heifer party sounds fun. Hope you have a good round pen. No corners really help. No place to stand and kick from..( learned the hard way,) lol. Yess sometimes it looked more like a rodeo than a training class...lol lol ..but who knows who won that round...
Hows that bottle girl that was giving you no eating problems? And your little premie with the cast? 
Heres Stuffer....my Premie BRAT!


----------



## Jessica84

Yes! I love watching the babies run and play. As well all know so well these animals can test us! Some days I could sell them all off, but it’s just the thought of those babies playing and bouncing that keeps me from doing it lol. I have mine out in the pasture now, they get locked back into the small pen at night, but they are having a blast. A few have figured out how to get threw and play with daddy lol Lamar is so gentle with them.
My son is frustrated because he is left handed and broke his left hand. To make it better they tweaked his hand when they reset it so it’s bent forward and to the side a bit. There is literally nothing he can do with that hand.
No round pen but we have a very functional corral with laneways and even a squeeze so we will get it done. 
Well your break is a nice little break! I hate it when there’s just a little break, not enough to even be able to sleep in or threw the night because that dang give or take 5 days. I think I have until at least the middle of February for kids. Gypsy I think is making a udder. I pulled her and Chili out but Gypsy didn’t go in with Snot until the middle of September because she is my sons show doe. Then I have a Jerry Springer special with my yearlings due in April. And then there is Cali who will be due the first part of May. Gosh I’m either going to be one happy person having kids half of the year or over it lol time will tell!


----------



## Sfgwife

Come on over and get Ebbie to let you touch her! She has touched my hand through the fence a few times and is very curious. She is gettiin closer to me when i am in the cow pen. But man she is stubborn lol! I know i should put her back in the stall until she comes willingly to us but gah i don’t wanna. ;/. She is quite happy out with Hope and in the stall is a loud lil thing. I do have a halter on her.


----------



## Jessica84

They can be so stubborn! And it’s not like goats where when they are stubborn no big deal we just man handle them into something. There is just really no man handling a cow. It has to be on their terms, even when halter breaking. I think the only reason one even gets halter broke is to keep you from annoying them so much lol my first fair steer I had was the most stubborn thing ever! There was no halter breaking him. He would drag me from one end of the pen to the other. My dad finally took pity on me and we got him tied off to the back of the truck and I sat on the tail gate and we slowly drove around until finally he would lead. 
What breed is Ebbie?
And speaking of stubborn animals! That bottle kid. I am about ready to just give that kid to someone that has a goat in milk. For free, just hand her over. She has yet to really eat the amount that she really should but we have been going with it because she was eating and I thought one day she would just except it and eat like she should. But she started to get skinny so I put a little dyne in the milk. Well that back fired and now she is back to not wanting to suck at all. I have no idea what to do with this dang thing. I don’t know if she is just stupid, stubborn or if there is something wrong with her that I can’t figure out. I’m thinking stupid and stubborn but I don’t know if I can fix that


----------



## Jessica84

Here's some new pictures I got the other day of some of the kids.








Thunders girl








Curly Sue 








One of fancys does








Tiger Lily's, my son is keeping her








Tiger Lily's other doe








Sissy's buck








Bambi's buck








Bootsies doe








Bootsies other doe















Sasha's does








Polly's doe








Polly's buck








Carmella's doe








Cammies doe








Bella's doe 








I think that's star fires doe, the tag is small on my phone :hide:
















Taffy's bucks








Sally's buck








Dazzles buck








Sparkles buck








Dominos buck








And keepers doe


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oooooo :squish:I want Thunders doeling....ooooo she is amazing...wow! Why are the rest I like bucklings?
,, grrrr 
Hey are you sick i hope not. I had walking pneumonia during Christmas. That was awful...dont get that junk!
Now what grade is Thunders doeling
I give her 100%..to me she is. :great:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, they are all nice kiddo's.


----------



## Jessica84

Well I’m not really sick sick. I think I’m allergic to potatoes, they give me terrible stomach cramps, if, usually, I have a bunch of them. Usually if I just have a small amount it’s livable. And I LOVE potatoes! So I had terrible stomach cramps yesterday even though I only had a few fries. I had a bright idea last night that I just needed to flush the potatoes out. That was a BAD idea! So now I have stomach cramps and a very very unhappy stomach. So I just basically stayed in bed all day because it hurt.
There is defiantly some cute boys in there! Most of my color the boys got. Which was NOT what I wanted! I am selling more and more market wethers to kids but dapples do not do well. It shouldn’t have anything to do with color but it does. Not at all saying my kids are the best of the best or anything but some judges are very bias to dapples. And of course everyone wants the colored girls. So my boys just didn’t listen on what I wanted lol 
I REALLY like that doeling (#1). She is very wide on the top, she could probably use a little wider chest and her twist isn’t very long but she is still a baby so she will be fun to see how she does. She is the one everyone is asking about. I always have plans to put them all for sale and depending on how much I like them and wouldn’t mind keeping on the price lol that never works out, since I have a good handful I know I’m for sure keeping. But I’m going to put her up for sale and if she doesn’t sell I’ll be just fine keeping her


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! What beautiful kids!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Whats a twist? 
I really like her..we need to talk!


----------



## Jessica84

The twist is basically the butt crack lol so the distance from the butt down, here's a picture 








When I get a idea about her I'll send you a message.
Well I should have kept Gypsy in with Lamar because she went into heat yesterday evening. I didn't feel good and didn't want to deal with moving her so left her be. This morning still in heat so went to go put her in with Lamar and said nope let's try to AI like I had planned. So now the count down of 30 days to draw blood starts! I'm not really holding my breath since I didn't realize that I bought 1/4cc straws not 1/2cc. But if she takes I think they will be purdy babies


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Just jumping in here  

Pretty kids! 

How's your mastitis doe doing?


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> They can be so stubborn! And it's not like goats where when they are stubborn no big deal we just man handle them into something. There is just really no man handling a cow. It has to be on their terms, even when halter breaking. I think the only reason one even gets halter broke is to keep you from annoying them so much lol my first fair steer I had was the most stubborn thing ever! There was no halter breaking him. He would drag me from one end of the pen to the other. My dad finally took pity on me and we got him tied off to the back of the truck and I sat on the tail gate and we slowly drove around until finally he would lead.
> What breed is Ebbie?
> And speaking of stubborn animals! That bottle kid. I am about ready to just give that kid to someone that has a goat in milk. For free, just hand her over. She has yet to really eat the amount that she really should but we have been going with it because she was eating and I thought one day she would just except it and eat like she should. But she started to get skinny so I put a little dyne in the milk. Well that back fired and now she is back to not wanting to suck at all. I have no idea what to do with this dang thing. I don't know if she is just stupid, stubborn or if there is something wrong with her that I can't figure out. I'm thinking stupid and stubborn but I don't know if I can fix that


Ebbie is a dexter so she is small. She was five months old when she came here and not at all used to being handled. As in ever. She cannot drag us around yet which is good. . The reason she was being sold.... a man came to get several of this guy's cows. She and her mama were in the bunch. The guy was an ass and was just pushing the cows and calves hard to get in the trailer now right now. Ebbie jumped the fence and the man that sold her to us was like if you can catch her go for it. The guy left Ebbie there lol. The other cows he had left were keepin her away from the hay somewhat and any feed he gave them. So he decided selling her to someone so she did not get bullied would be better for her. She is not wild wild but just not tame ... yet. I know in my heart that puttin her back in the stall until she willingly comes to us is what i need to do... i just do not want to do that to her. :/. I am a softie lol. Most likely i will have the guys help me get her up and put her in there this week end.

Have you tried just givin the lil doeling a bowl of milk to see what she might do with that? When Hope (the other calf) came she was two weeks old when her mama died. And gah we tried and tried the bottle for about five days. She was havin NONE of it. One mornin i thought oh let me put this water pan down to see if she will drink from it.... and she did. So she was a bowl baby for us. I know your doeling was a bb from the get go but maybe a bowl or lamb bar type bucket would work for her?


----------



## Jessica84

I do not have her any more. A guy that was willing to rehab her (and keep her) now has her. This works out great because it’s a huge stress off my shoulders, I won’t feel bad for her keeping her in the little pen that she was going to be kept in and he will get a nice one teated doe. Since she was already going to be leaving because of her constant singles she will be just fine having one side to nurse kids. 
I tried the bowl this morning and no interest. I went ahead and gave her another enema and I THINK what is going on is she was not eating enough to kinda keep her poop moving and probably not keep totally hydrated so we are back to square one. Enemas and electrolytes. I’m going to try and fully kinda flush her system and then add probiotics to her milk and see if we can stay on track this next time......hopefully. 
Well at least the owner realized that it would be best for Ebbie to let her go. She probably just needs to mainly calm down and realize that you are her friend. I have a “saved” butcher steer that was a wild little sucker when I first got him in to fatten him up for his big day. Yeah he is saved because he is so sweet and my buddy there is no way I can butcher him now. I have no idea what I’m going what I’m going to do with this probably 1100 pound steer but even my husband said he couldn’t do it and he is my go to guy to do the first step of the deed. How long have you had her?


----------



## Sfgwife

Awww dang on the lil doeling back to the beginning. I am sorry! 

Paul does the deed for us too on all the animals we process here. I can and do help do all of the rest but i just cannot do that part. I did do it for a chicken because mama’s dog got it not ten minutes after paul left from doing the turkey hen that same dog got. Paul was at work but close so he came and did the hen for me. He left and dog got the chicken ugh! But the dog is gone now thank goodness! So in an emergency i will do what needs be done so the animal does not suffer. But it also works for us... paul does not like to do the rest of the processing on chickens and turkeys, we both do rabbits and hogs.

Anyhoo. Ebbie. We got her a few days before christmas. We are quite happy the owner decided to let her go. . She was crazy cheap for a dexter around here and is healthy. She has put on weight since she has been here too. She was only gettin pasture and hay there but here they get that and alfalfa pellet. At first she would not get near the dish, then she would sniff it, then nibble a few bites and now she waits patiently for me to put it in her dish so she can nom. I had actually talked to this guy late spring when he had some for sale but mama got sick and life was very crazy for a while. So we did not get any from him then. She really is quite calm and happy out there with Hope. They snuggle down for naps and sleepin and are always close together in their spot. They play and push each other around too lol. Ebbie is not afraid of Hope at all which we were glad to see. She is curious of us so that is good. She will get about five foot from me but that is as close as she wants to be. She will not get that close to paul but he does not go up there often. I talk to her as i am walkin up the hill, while i am doin chores close to their part of the pen and she will turn her lil ears at me when i call her name... even when they are out in pasture and i call her name she will turn to find me. I can call Hope and Ebbie acts like she does not even hear me. So she does know her name now.


----------



## Jessica84

Actually that is not bad for a young range calf! Especially considering she probably didn’t have much human interaction before before you got her. Heck yesterday I was feeding and when I was getting some hay out of my truck all these little calf’s came running with their moms to swarm me. One ran up saw me and freaked out. It took off like it’s behind was on fire. So it could be much worse lol I bet you time and realizing your her feeding buddy will make her a nice sweet girl. She sure sounds like she has it in her.
Well after 2 days of electrolytes we are trying milk again. Hopefully I can get some diapers for her so I can put on her and see if we are pooping. She has 2 sisters and a brother with her so I want to make sure she is pooping on her own and keep things flowing if not. So wish us luck!


----------



## Sfgwife

Jessica84 said:


> Actually that is not bad for a young range calf! Especially considering she probably didn't have much human interaction before before you got her. Heck yesterday I was feeding and when I was getting some hay out of my truck all these little calf's came running with their moms to swarm me. One ran up saw me and freaked out. It took off like it's behind was on fire. So it could be much worse lol I bet you time and realizing your her feeding buddy will make her a nice sweet girl. She sure sounds like she has it in her.
> Well after 2 days of electrolytes we are trying milk again. Hopefully I can get some diapers for her so I can put on her and see if we are pooping. She has 2 sisters and a brother with her so I want to make sure she is pooping on her own and keep things flowing if not. So wish us luck!


Good luck!

And yea i know she is doin very well with us and the change. I just worry that if we don't get her to like at least me before we disbud her she will truly not like us. :/. So i want to have a good relationship with her before that happens. I told paul when we disbud her... i cannot be anywhere near that fiasco so she doesnt associate at least me with the traumas. Her being so curious and gettin so close to me when hope gets her loves makes me happy considering how she has never been messed with. The first day she ate pellet made my day! Now she waits for me when i go in with it. . Today! She was right at the feeder and didnt run. She was on the other side of it from me but it is still closer than she usually gets. And yes they are too funny when they act like their tails are afire lol. She does that when she thinks she is too close to me.


----------



## SalteyLove

Did Keeper kid? I think I missed it!

Fingers crossed that Gypsy's AI was successful.


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Jessica84

She did! And she is a tiny little ball of fire lol she is a typical only child and makes me laugh. Keepers is a keeper lol








I hope Gypsy takes too but I'm not holding my breath. I'm just going to hope for the best and when it doesn't turn out chalk it up to learning. Which it was! When I did Rosie I couldn't get the straw in the cervix, this time I was able to get in but I don't know if I went threw more then 1 ring, so I'm getting closer. 
The other girls are still taking their time. Snow White, (lamancha X boer) has a nice udder so I think she is getting close, the others i think I have a good wait. Chili I'm just not sure about. If Gypsy doesn't come into heat after 30 days I'll pull blood on her and chili unless chili starts to make a udder. I did get a pooch pic and I'm gonna see what the pooch pros think lol I go off of udders and I can't tell if she is making one or still has a small one from when I got her. First timers are so much easier!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohh shes a pretty girl. Any thing else going on? No excitement? Hows your Son doing with his wrist & heifer? 
Hows the little monster? Still want me to take him. Stuffer & Dipstick always want more play mates. These 8 are getting old! Ready for somthing new and older than the 2 last sets of twins. 
Was that your daughter on the sheep stand with your goat? Shes a prettygirl. Good to see her helping you! 
Ok..keep me posted on any new kids!


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you Pam. She’s cute but I think she’s going to be a bad goat lol
Nothing is going on! Boring boring lol well not really just no new babies. The only excitement is I fell off the haystack yesterday so I’m ok with them not doing anything tonight or tomorrow. I guess I needed a reminder I don’t bounce any more lol I’m good just sore.
Joshua is doing good. He wants the cast off now. Heifer is just enjoying being a heifer. 
That is my daughter Savanna. She is my side kick. No matter what I’m doing that girl sticks to me like glue. She is very fascinated by the AIing. She was the one who got to pick which semen to use so she is pretty invested in this attempt lol 
And YES you can take Spider any time you want! His leg is still goofy but it seems to just be him. I worry about the does being mean to him. He can move like no ones business but he isn’t normal fast so he only gets play time with the other kids when I am out there with him. Which he just sticks to me. He finally grew enough he can reach his sisters lamb bar but he is still such a annoying bottle baby lol his sisters when I let them out they are off and running to play with the others, he is all over me tripping me. But he’s mine lol 
My problem kid I thought was doing better, I thought we finally were on the mend but the next morning she had passed. Still have no idea what that was all about. The only thing I could figure was she just wasn’t totally right. Either way I feel bad about it.
So that’s my whole life story on what’s going on.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no, I'm so sorry you lost the little doe. How sad . I'm glad you're basically ok from your tumble..ouch!
Is Savanna interested in being a vet?,she sounds like she is on her way. My daughter is my side kick too but she wants to be a forensic anthropologist...I know, morbid ..Maybe you should get Savanna an ultrasound machine and she could earn money practicing on all your goats and doing 4-h goats for$10.00 a head or something. Pay for the machine then AI classes...I'd really encourage her it would be amazing having a vet in the family who knows goats.


----------



## Jessica84

No she wants to be a rancher. Pretty much the hardest income one can get especially in a anti agricultural state :/ she wants her cows and goats and only one kid lol but her and school do not mesh well. She is probably one of the most hardest working kids I know around the ranch, nothing can keep her down and she doesn’t give up on something BUT when it comes to school if it’s not easy she doesn’t really put any effort into figuring it out and doing better. We actually just had a small argument about math last night. She doesn’t care about math so has no desire to learn it. 
Now Joshua that kid is school smart! He is in 8th grade and taking high school classes, and he competes in the county’s academic pentathlon. I’m closer with him he wants to be a doctor lol but because he wants to make a bunch of money. He defiantly helps me around here but he doesn’t have the same love for it that his sister does. But she is still young so maybe we can get her turned around. I think she would be great at it. Nothing really bothers her animal wise. Covered in poop? No big deal. I’ve been teaching her how to disbud and that is something that really bothers her brother and he doesn’t even want to be around that. 
Yesterday I was actually shopping for ultrasound machines! I think that would be something she would absolutely love doing. I just want to make sure that it’s something that we can figure out and we can pick up late term kids and calf’s. From everything I found it seems 45 days is kinda the Golden time on goats but I’m not sure if that just to count kids or to confirm pregnancy. So hopefully I get that figured out.


----------



## GoofyGoat

With my daughter, she early on wanted to be a vet tech and run a dog grooming business. So, for her math I got her a vet tech book and made her figure out medicine doses and things like that and she realized she needed to learn algebra and started teaching herself... I tricked her into learning it and she actually really figured out she had a knack for it. Before that she was an I hate math kid too. 
Funny how they change once it's put into a context that they're interested in 
For fractions her other nemisis.. we baked a lot and the basics came easy..however, for dividing and multiplying fractions we made a huge pizza and wound up dividing it into 64ths but she learned to divide fractions...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well you 2 at it again..lol. I think Savanna would be a great vet..Even if she specialized in goats .she could buy several ranches. She would know more than any vet out there just from what she has learned at home. Got to talk $$$$ not math! How much $$$ to buy ranch = how many hours of pay$$$$ lol lol bless her heart. I understand her completely!
Im sure your Son will be a Dr. His dad could help him alot being a paramedic
Thats alot of knowledge in a study partner..lol
Hope you stay off hay bales
I usually tell people that bars stools can be dangerous..now you? Hay stacks? Yes we dont bounce anymore. We are more like the cartoon that puts the impression in the ground. Lol
Im soooo sorry about your little doe that wouldnt eat her bottle. Darn it that hurts. 
Im glad spider is doing well. He and my premie stuffer would do great together. Both overcoming small obstacles in their path! 
I have 1 more doe to deliver. Just waiting on her . She is taking her sweet time. How many more for you? Goofygoat is just now getting ready. Hers are gonna be so cute & tiny...ooooo cant wait to see them. 
Its raining andcold here. Crazy grass is turning green. Now its going to freeze & kill it all. Oh well..crazy weather is normal in Oklahoma. Keeps changing..keeps ya guessing.


----------



## toth boer goats

:imok:Oh man, you have to be careful, we don't like hearing anyone, getting hurt. 
Plus, humans do not bounce well. ops2:

That little doe, looks like a possible keeper to me. :inlove:


----------



## Jessica84

Fractions made NO sense to me at all when I was in elementary school. I could do them and did well just following the rules but the whole cut circle in pieces just didn’t make sense to me. It was when I got to high school and took a drafting class that It just hit me OH this what it’s all about. I don’t know I guess I just had to look at a ruler that whole time before it clicked. 
The funny thing about Joshua and the doctor idea is he doesn’t do blood lmbo!! I crack up every time I think about it (terrible mother!) but I have to be supportive and can’t say “you can’t even look at blood are you nuts!” He can do animal blood but not people. And throw up and any poo that smells bad and he is green. He’s fine with cow goat and horse poop, but chicken dog and cat and nope. So I’m being a good mom and not saying anything but he is eventually going to see that it’s just not for him. He’s in FFA and taking Ag classes for his high school classes and he loves it so I do think he will eventually turn more towards something science wise with ag. 
I used to bounce! Gosh I can’t even tell you how many time I have fallen or been bucked off horses or fell off (I’ll be honest!) and I would just get up and no issue. Now I trip and fall and for days I’m dying. Getting older sucks!
Ugh our weather goes back and forth. Every time we get rain it comes with a hard freeze. Same deal as you, poor grass is trying so hard! 
I have 6 for sure, 7 if chili is bred, then in April my Jerry springer show yearlings are kidding. Gosh I don’t even know what to do with those kids. It will be interesting lol and then I have 20 more days till I find out if I have a June kidding. Oh! And Cali is in May. I’m either going to love kidding even more or hate it by the time this year is up. They are so spread out all over the place I have no idea how I’ll get them all back to kidding at the same time. I just try not to think about it. Good think I’m not goofygoat though because I would end up keeping all those tiny babies. When ever I see little pigmy or nigi kids for sale I have to talk myself out of them.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Mine..pre algebra...yea right. Why write it out. Look at it .you can see the answer. Wrong thing to say. I could see the answer ...but my teacher would not take any of my papers without 4 lines of complete & utter stupid painstacking ignorant formula poop! I hated that class and stayed 1 hr late...just to try and understand the poop i was writing out...l ol..who says teachers dont have patience...poor guy!
Ffa is awesome...slot of fields just jump right out...that have NO BLOOD! lol he doesnt have to be a vampire...just smart. Which sounds like he is! 
Bouncing? Whats that? Only on s trampoline or hotel bed...:haha:
On vacation:truck:
Geez..I dont even bend very good
any more...much less bounce:dazed:.
I dont envy your kidding schedule at all. What are you looking for? Even I know you have an ideal that hasnt happened yet. Soooooo whats the secret? What are you wanting to acheive? 
Im curious. You have alot of knowledge, i just cant see what you are aiming for. Let me know! 
Oh yes..on Goofygoats babies....if they look anything like the pic of the triplets...I just want to go snuggle them. They got to be 2lbs at birth
So tiny & cute! Oh...dont you know when they play they are adorable...lol lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Mine..pre algebra...yea right. Why write it out. Look at it .you can see the answer. Wrong thing to say. I could see the answer ...but my teacher would not take any of my papers without 4 lines of complete & utter stupid painstacking ignorant formula poop! I hated that class and stayed 1 hr late...just to try and understand the poop i was writing out...l ol..who says teachers dont have patience...poor guy!
> Ffa is awesome...slot of fields just jump right out...that have NO BLOOD! lol he doesnt have to be a vampire...just smart. Which sounds like he is!
> Bouncing? Whats that? Only on s trampoline or hotel bed...:haha:
> On vacation:truck:
> Geez..I dont even bend very good
> any more...much less bounce:dazed:.
> I dont envy your kidding schedule at all. What are you looking for? Even I know you have an ideal that hasnt happened yet. Soooooo whats the secret? What are you wanting to acheive?
> Im curious. You have alot of knowledge, i just cant see what you are aiming for. Let me know!
> Oh yes..on Goofygoats babies....if they look anything like the pic of the triplets...I just want to go snuggle them. They got to be 2lbs at birth
> So tiny & cute! Oh...dont you know when they play they are adorable...lol lol


Oklahoma isn't that far from Texas...how many do you want? LOL 
Seriously tho, it will be hard to part with any of the kids especially since my daughter plans on naming them...but I can only afford to have "X" amount so hard decisions will have to be made


----------



## Jessica84

Moers kiko boars said:


> I dont envy your kidding schedule at all. What are you looking for? Even I know you have an ideal that hasnt happened yet. Soooooo whats the secret? What are you wanting to acheive?
> Im curious. You have alot of knowledge, i just cant see what you are aiming for. Let me know!


What do you mean? What do I want kidding wise? Basically for them all to kid at the same time! It's just so much easier. They all kid, I take down the stalls so they don't take up room and then set the creep feeder up. With them spread out like they are I still have stalls up which is taking up room and I can't set the creep feeder up because that will take more shelter space up. Also the bigger kids usually end up pushing the smaller ones around so the ones that are born later don't get as much. Right now I just have one stall for their creep area but it's too small to put my big creep feeder in there. So they are not having grain available 24/7 like they normally do. I think I'm going to end up having to make a new creep area out side with the big feeder and use the stall for more night time rainy days. I also like them all to kid at once that way when buyers show up looking all the kids are right there! Plus when they come to pick up they don't have to make two trips or I have to feed the older ones for another month or so waiting on the younger ones to be old enough to leave. But I think with all the kids born in April I'm just going to sell as commercial so I don't have to worry about DNA on the kids. Maybe if there is some super nice kids that I can't live without DNA them only. I don't know I hate my bucks every time I think about it lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok. Could you explain to me the % ? Does the DNA decide the %? So..is this for show? Why is the % so important? 
It was always full, or quartes, halves. 3/4..not 98% . So alot has changed for me. Can tou catch me up to todays %? Please & thankyou


----------



## Jessica84

Ok! I see what you are asking. 
The % is not important to everyone it is simply my goal to breed up to high % boers with qualities that I want in my herd. I still have some commercial does and I have 100%. I am not going to sell my commercial does simply because of their % when they are good does! I’ll keep them, breed to a 100% buck and if the kids fit the bill I will keep that kid as a 50% and then keeping going. Culling and keeping and getting that line up to high percentage. Also I won’t keep a crap kid simply because it’s 100% or whatever percent. When I’m looking at my keeper, does, I don’t even look at the % I look at the kid and if she is something I want......ok no sometimes some totally win me over but I’m trying to stop doing that lol 
Now for the 98%, it used to be easy, there was 50%, 75%, 88%, 94,97, 98, 99, 99.9 and 100%. So let’s say I bred a commercial to a 100% the offspring would be 50%, bred that 50% to a 100% and it would be a 75% and so on threw the list except it would never pass 99.9%. The only way to get a 100% was by breeding both parents with the percentage of 100%. So that’s where the 98% comes from. Now they are doing exact %. So if a doe is 75% and a buck is 100% it is the true % of 87.5 not 88% any more. 
The DNAing I was mentioning was because I had all 4 bucks break out. So I have no idea who the sires are going to be. I can say they are blah % but without a known sire they can not be registered. There is a price difference, for me, between a commercial and a registered animal. But I’m not sure it’s worth paying for a DNA test on every single kid. 
ABGA though does require you to DNA test all bucks before you can register his offspring and I think that is to keep people honest on the % and the lines of that sire


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..thankyou. I was getting confused. I thought they were keeping track of % thru DNA now. I was getting a lityle freaked out. That would get expensive to do each kid that way. 
Now with your AI ing. Do you recieve the papers with the straw for registration & % of buck? Along with DNA? 
Sorry..i prefer to ask people who have done..than guess...you lucky person you. 
ALsoo...you feeling better today? Not as sore?


----------



## Jessica84

No dna on every kid BUT I do think they are going to eventually make it so you have to. Nothing set In stone mind you but even a lot of people who follow ABGA closely believe the same thing. At that point I honestly doubt I will have registered goats any more unless they give one heck of a deal on the test. But I’ll cross that bridge if I get there.
With AI, I have not registered Citori and Sonny yet but on the application it just has a box to mark, natural breeding and AI, nothing to put down other then marking that box. So I THINK what goes on is when the owner of the buck has him collected they send some paper work in and as long as it’s on file that that buck was collected all is good. We will find out soon when I register these two. 
And I am feeling much better today! Just my shoulders and neck are sore but that is better then the first day when it was the knees up that was sore. Thank you for asking


----------



## GoofyGoat

Glad you're on the mend! I find it fascinating the way they determine percentages. With nigi's there's not even NOA. Either they are, or they aren't full blood. It's a shame too because all but Fleur is 100% (I believe she's got Pygmy) and I can't even go NOA. My buck and Thalia are registered...(I didn't think I'd need the others papers right off and then the former owners moved).(dumb newbie mistake ).but otherwise I have to operate with them at a loss on kids until I start downsizing then upgrading. I'm still ahead (somewhat)by milk, soap and lotion sales because it pays most of Feed but I'd like it to add in a better margin.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou for all the info Jessica..I am on that bridge of getting into ABGA or not. I just want to have some idea before I talk to a board member so I dont sound too stupid! 
Yes GG it seems every breed has its difference in registration. Between the Myotonic, spanish. & Boers..Its hard to keep all the rules straight(doh). Now add AI...and that paperwork.. there goes the few brain cells I have left..lol 
Ok Jessica..if you like all natural pain releif, may I suggest SalonPas . They are like bandaids, smell a little , but they really lessen the pain. I use them to sleep when I overdone at work, home, and goats. I give them to my patients and they really like them.


----------



## Jessica84

ABGA doesn't do NOA either, USBGA did and when I was with them I did like that because I had a lot of commercial does that were clearly at least 50% but at the time time there is nothing to link them to any kind of lines. So I kinda had mixed feelings about that one. 
When I first got into registered goats I bought 2 100% does, when I was looking into it all I was flat out shocked that they even had different %. But before boers I only had knowledge of the registered angus. They are either 100% or they don't have papers. So it was all just mind boggling to me. But your right everything is just so much different with each association. It makes it tough for anyone that wants to do more then one breed. 
I'm going to look into the SalonPas, I don't do pills well, I'm not sure why if I don't eat a good amount before taking anything it feels like my stomach is burning, so I really do try not to take any pills. But I made the mistake of telling my father that Swipper, the jersey I bought that is supposed to be bred, is the first animal I am going to use this ultrasound machine on because buying milk is killing me. So he took it upon himself to go buy a jersey for me to milk. Which is SO VERY sweet but I'm now 24 hours into milking and now I can say I take it back my arms are killing me! I'm now thinking I should have bought a milking machine instead lol actually I still might and put my feeders on hold again :/ 
And because I'm here, here's some fun pictures I got this morning with my phone so they look cruddy but still. This is my fan club, all boys :/





























that last picture cracks me up. And this is Xenas keeper girl















And that is Citori my AI baby. She has been neglected (lol) and just now started on grain so she is all natural lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats the ONLY fan club to have! Looking good! That last dapple showing his latest moves is adorable. Xenas looks like a thick girl. Your A.I. looks very healthy!
So..your stomach is too much acid? Burning? Do you take alot of aspirin? Nerves can cause this also. You mentioned potatoes bothered your stomach. Fried? Or baked, or smashed? 
Do you get acid taste or burning when you bend over to tie your shoes? When you lay down to sleep? Anything else cause the burn? Besides pills?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw! They're awesome loving on you is so sweet! I love baby boers they look so innocent and goofy.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow are they growing! That is one heck of a lot of cuteness!


----------



## SandyNubians

They're getting big! So pretty. I love the one standing up! I feel like it needs a caption :lolgoat:


----------



## Jessica84

No I try to stay away from aspirin. The only time I take it is what little bit is in excedrin and I might take that once every few months, if that. Only when it’s a BAD headache/ migraine. But it does burn when I take that or ibuprofen, alive really doesn’t do anything for me so I haven’t taken that in years. But I’m good taking my allergy pills, and when I remember my hair skin and nail pills lol no burning any other time like tying my shoes or laying down. 
Potatoes it’s any kind, I haven’t experimented with potato chips. But that’s not a burning it’s more like the worse stuck gas ever known. I had c sections and I thought that was bad, that was NOTHING.
Lol they are not innocent lol they are goofy though. They have found a hole in the fence and they go out every day to play with daddy. Not a big deal it’s fenced in and they are safe. Lamar just ignores them. But the know where that hole is! They go out every day! But yet conveniently cant find it to go in at night when it’s time to get locked up. They are lucky they are cute. 
I really need to splice the wires on my scale and weigh them. They still look so tiny to me but when I have to pick one up then it hits me how big they are getting. 
And I think the caption on that picture would be “this is what nightmares are made of” lol he looks so creepy hilarious lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

They are looking good! I love the keeper does! I'm kind of lost on the new changes in the ABGA % world lol. But we only have 1 % doe and she is 88%, the others are full-blooded. I liked the % registry part when it was less complicated (50% vs 25% and how you get that 25%, etc. etc. lol). 
We haven't renewed membership this year, but plan to after kidding season when we get ready to register some kids. We are finally starting to get more JABGA shows in our state and even in our area, very exciting! I like it because my daughter is JABGA though my son is not, if they have goats in the same class he can show ABGA and she can show JABGA, then they aren't showing against each other lol. Especially you know... if they show their yearling 'twin' bucks... haha... If we keep the boys then I told them they better be showing those stinky, silly boys!


----------



## Jessica84

I don’t like the new way. Mainly just because I have to pull out the calculator. I goofed the other day and put that a kid was 88% and then later was like crap! No she is a 87.5 now. So I looked stupid for a few hours (eye roll) it was just so easy before. When they talked about how they were thinking of changing it I honestly just thought that they wouldn’t be so strict on bucks. That if someone had a commercial buck and bred to a 100% doe they could register the kids as 50%. I never wanted to do it this way since the fastest way to go about having registered kids or even breed up percentage but I never understood why a commercial or under 97% was ok for does but not bucks. Then it came out with being this crap. One day I sat there and wrote out how long it would take my commercial line to get to 99.9%, that’s a LOT of generations now lol 
Good job mama! My son basically stole my keeper doe from me. She was my pick to buy not his but those two just click when he shows her. So I told him if I put her in your name she is going to be shown more then just at the fair. I think he would enjoy entering some ABGA shows. We only have a few every year out here but I think she would do well and I think he would enjoy it. So I need to get him signed up with JABGA. I had this master plan though on saving money and only paying my membership every 2 years (yes I’m a con artist lol) but with their rule of me having to be a member for him to be a member that flew out the window! Keep me updated on how your kids do with their boys! I always love hearing about it


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey there...any more try outs for Circus Solea? Hows the kiddos ? Getting close on any more girls yet? Whats going on. You are way too quiet!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol no, but it is just simply a circus Around here lol 
Snow White I think is close. So I started my nightly checks (BOOO!) but I’m just going off of looks so may be next month before she kids.
All is well though, Joshua got his cast off yesterday, my ultrasound comes in 2-4 days and I have a milking machine coming. So things are looking good lol 
It warmed up to 60 so I’ve been catching up on things and not taking pictures  but I worked hard today so I hope I will have a minute to get some tomorrow.
You still only have 1 left or did I miss it?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Welllll. I have 1 left. She is building an udder right now. Turning into a real witch to the other does & kidds. 
Its 34° here, got snow, sleet, wind, and rain since midnight last night. Its been less than 40 for a week now. So this weekend..60°. Its just crazy! My pasture is swampy...plenty of water...no food to eat...
So Im going through all my hay.like crazy. Looking at purchasing 2 more lg round bales, and mayby 10 more bales. 
Oh I did get a goat pail..sweet lix..I put it with the 5 does with the 8 kidds that are about a month old. They thought they had won the lottery. I put it in a corner at a tilt like you suggested. The babies went & checked it out also. It was about 60 lbs. And about 8 inches tall. Thanks for the info!
The Ultra sound sounds fun. Getting into AI..it will really come in handy
I just got my new microscope. So I can do my own fecal tests. Save me a bundle! 
Well the heifer will now be halter broke, broke to lead, and turn into his big baby...lol lol .
And you can enjoy getting that jersey to letting you hook that noisy machine to her...lol lol .:hellopunch)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh wow, I cant wait to see pictures from your ultrasound that'll be exciting. I'd love one around here. How's Snow White doing, or is she still keeping you up at night?
That's got to be a relief to your son to have his cast off! You've got an extra set of hands now 
I've Been out of touch and trying to catch up...so much is going on it's exciting!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol moers the jersey actually had never been hand milked until I got her so she will be very happy to be done in a few minutes and not the 45 minutes it takes for me to milk her. She gets so antsy half way threw. She’s not bad and she is a good sweet girl but you can tell standing still that long drives her nuts. 
Snow White is still the same. I’m pretty sure she probably has a few weeks to go but I’m not going to miss it! 
I’m so excited about the ultrasound machine! I really hope it’s as simple as everyone says. I’m a bit nervous on doing cows, I have found a million how to on the goats and part of a lot of FB groups that has many members that has this machine that I can ask for help but nothing on cows. But I’m sure like with everything it’s going to take a LOT of practice and then I’ll get it. Lol the kids already asked their Papa (my dad) if they ultrasound his cows will he pay them lol I had to tell them we don’t charge family  
Joshuas arm has absolutely no muscle in it any more. He is left handed and broke the left arm and it is half the size of his right arm now. Plus with that clumsy child he is pretty much still on house arrest until it fully heals. I’m not really sure why they took it off after 3 weeks and you can still see in the X-ray it’s not fully healed but he is happy not to have his hand at a odd angle any more so I’m sure not going to complain about it coming off.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my goodness, the tug at the shirt and playing, I love watching kids play. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jessica84

If only they were girls (sigh) it's always the boys lol
Well I THINK Snow White might have her kids today. Or maybe Braxton Hicks, time will tell lol but she keeps leaving the other goats and hiding out in the shelter. I'm sure she is going to go today since I'm solo today with a bunch of things to get done and Savanna has a 4H meeting lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well any dwarfs yet?:clever: If so..which one???
Whats going on with you? You sound sad??? (blush)
Did you get the ultrasound? The milking machine? Have you tried either one yey? Im excited for you! Can you put the ultra sound pics up?. How cool. :7up:
Did you have any kidds in 2020? When you do..please put those adorable dapples on the 2020 Kidding Tally..k? 
Well my last doe is dragging her time out. She is being miss cranky pants. Pushing the other moms around. But when she is out in the sun laying down. Buttercups twins use her like a trampoline! Its hilariouse!


----------



## Jessica84

No, no little ones yet. I knew I blew it when I posted about it lol but I do think she is super close. Even all the other does were sniffing her this evening. 
No milk machine yet either. I'm REALLY looking forward to that! But it hasn't even shipped yet.
I DID get the ultrasound machine! AND I already played with it! Seriously If anyone is worried about getting one because you won't know if you can find kids, YOU CAN find them! I'm already thrilled with it and I'm only one goat in lol
So I don't know if you will be able to make it out. My sister got it on video, but I can't post a video so I took a screen shot.








The video is so much more easier to make out what all that is (if you want me to try and send it to you message me your email and I'll see if I can see it, it's seriously awesome!) but I color coded it for you so you can try and make it out. The yellow is his head, blue his spine, green his leg and that little black spot that I highlighted in red is his heart.








I'm pretty sure I saw another but I'm not totally sure. Once I figure this out more I'll be able to measure fetuses and it will say how far along they are. I'm sure it's going to take me 100s of goats and cows before I figure half of this stuff out


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh that's so cool! How exciting!
Yay Chile's...gonna be a momma again


----------



## toth boer goats

:coolmoves:


----------



## SalteyLove

Okay Snow White, I want to see those beautiful triplet LaBoer doelings


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Glad you love your ultrasound!! It is the best thing ever. I’ll never be without one again!


----------



## toth boer goats

What kind of ultra sound did you get and where?


----------



## SandyNubians

That is super cool! I soo wish I could afford one. Once you get it totally figured out it is going to be so handy! No vet visits and you can get an estimate how far they are, and how many kids(roughly) you need to prepare for. I wonder, can you use it on does who are full-term? To see if they are finished kidding or still have more in there. Or would the kids probably be too big?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh wow that is super cool! Now I want one lol! That is going to be so handy for your herd, Congrats! With us having a small herd, no way I could get my husband to agree to buy one lol.

I never got a chance to reply about the ABGA stuff. I agree, it's absolutely confusing! To the point, I don't want to mess with the weird % stuff. We have '1' % buckling (his sister is purebred 94%). I never understood why they do that. Either have both purebred at 94% or make them both higher, but don't separate for does and bucks on Purebred status. 
I'm glad they allow commercial bucks even though I know a lot of people are against it. I think there is nothing wrong with crossing breeds especially if you make a better meat goat, and one that can still meet breed standards. It's not like they are being put in the fullblood books!
I haven't renewed our ABGA/JABGA memberships yet, I need to do that in the next couple of weeks. I typically don't renew until we have babies ready to register. We have our regular account and my daughter's JABGA account. I think I still have 1 doe I need to transfer in her name, but decided to wait until she kids since she should go anytime - was due yesterday. I don't want to make the same mistake I made last year. I registered everything in the regular/family account, then later I signed her up for JABGA and transferred. So she missed out on the 'bred and owned' classes. So if her next doe to kid has something she'll show, then I'll back date everything and transfer, and register kids all at the same time.


----------



## Jessica84

Yes countrylineacres which one do you have? Maybe we can compare for Toth or if you have the same (contec) you will take me under your wing lol.
Salteylove I have a feeling it’s triplets too :/ I have mixed feelings about that lol 
SandyNubians I Honestly don’t know. I know sometimes even with a vet a kid can be missed. I wrote today down on the calendar to see how far along chili is when she kids so I know that it will at least pick up a kid to how ever far along she is. But I think you might be able to but maybe not totally trust it if you don’t find one. 
HoosierShadows it took me a long time to make the plunge. If it wasn’t my money that I have saved over the years no way would husband allowed it. I even asked for it for Christmas and he looked at me like I was nuts. But I totally get it. It will probably take me many years to justify purchasing it. But the more I thought about it the more it just kinda made sense especially knowing how many are in there. Then I can have a game plan and the does that I’m kinda on the fence about it they only have a single in them just send them down the road before I invest more time and money into them. And then the cows, I’ve been begging everyone I know to teach me to preg check, even offering to help them work the cows and do whatever they need me to do but no one would take me up on it. So I’ll be able to just do it on my own, I’m a stubborn girl and like to say “I don’t need anyone” lol although the cows might be more tricky if they are late term. I watched a video on late term cows and couldn’t make out what they were saying they saw so we shall see.
I actually didn’t mean to not renew my membership last year, it just kinda slipped away from me and then when I thought about it it was late in the year. But then I got to thinking lol you have till the kids are 18 months old before the fee is higher. So I’ll renew soon, pay for the kids this year and the ones that are just at a year old from last year and then I wouldn’t have to renew next year but the year after and then do the same thing. But if Joshua is serious about showing I’ll have to just pay the fee every year. 
So much or ABGA just doesn’t make sense to me. Granted I’m really not into it as much as others but so many things I sit back and think why? I think with the percentage though they just kinda went over the top when all they had to do was treat bucks the same as does. But hopefully one day i will have just fullblood does and not have to worry about it. Or maybe in the end I’ll just go with commercial kids. Some days I really debate that. I seem to be getting more and more buyers that are kids wanting fair kids and papers don’t mean anything to them.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I do have the contec! It is fantastic. If you have any questions on how to use it, let me know. I’m decently accurate on determining number of kids within the 30-60 day mark. I actually have about 14 does due for May kids that I need to check ASAP.


----------



## Jessica84

So 90 days would be too long to count kids? Or have a accurate count? And when would you say would be the earliest to confirm simply being bred? Especially for a newbie. Gypsy is on day 19 since her AI attempt and I’m holding my breath. I’m thinking still blood test her and then go back, If positive and check, or do you think I can just check before 30 days?


----------



## toth boer goats

Do you have a link so I can check the contec out?


----------



## Jessica84

I'm sorry Toth I didn't add that in. I got mine from amazon. https://www.amazon.com/CONTEC-Porta...d=1580066310&sprefix=contec+ultrasound&sr=8-3
This is the machine I got and one of the probes. No matter what one you go for just watch what probe you get. This is for larger animals from the outside. There's a little one with the same machine and it's less money but it seems that's more for like cats and snakes. The one that goes in the butt can be for cows and you CAN use it on goats and one lady swears it does a better job. It's small enough to fit in a goat but I'm not sticking anything up my goats butt unless I have to lol 
But that is the down low on the probes from what I gathered in case you want to use on other animals as well


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Jessica84 said:


> So 90 days would be too long to count kids? Or have a accurate count? And when would you say would be the earliest to confirm simply being bred? Especially for a newbie. Gypsy is on day 19 since her AI attempt and I'm holding my breath. I'm thinking still blood test her and then go back, If positive and check, or do you think I can just check before 30 days?


You will definitely be able to confirm pregnancy and maybe count one or two, but there could always be another hiding. You should be able to see if she's having at least one or two for sure. I remember checking a doe that was maybe a month or less out from her due date, and I saw one kid in super high detail. Well... we ended up with quads lol.

Earliest to confirm is 30 days. Even 25 days if you become super skilled. I'd say the best time to check is for a newbie is 45 days. It is much easier to count earlier in gestation when you see just the sacs rather than having to sort through legs once they're much more formed.

Since you blood test at 30 days, I know people that check via ultrasound and send blood in to confirm. That's something you can do to be certain.

Keep trying it out at different days of gestation! It is super fun! I'll try to see if I can find some pictures of our previous ultrasounds. I didn't get to ultrasound our girls today. Hoof trimming the yearlings took up most of my day lol.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Here's a picture from a video I found of one of our does at 70 days. Although this is much farther along than I would normally check to confirm, I counted twins, and we got twins. You can see the back legs and spine in the upper right. I'll link the short video because you can see baby number two at the bottom left wiggling around.










Here's a picture for contrast. This isn't my machine but from a farm that bred one of our does. This doe was at 30 days. You can see three sacs at the top. Normally one is the placenta, so the breeder told us twins. She was right! We had twin doelings born 4 months later.










Here's the link to the video:
https://www.facebook.com/613129995409144/posts/2076103725778423/


----------



## Jessica84

Ok that makes sense on room and able to find them. I’ll have to set something up so I can check them earlier. Just to confirm though is going to be super handy! Thank you so much for taking the time to answer and post that! We did Jasmine yesterday, the kids missed checking chili so they were upset. She’s got to be about 4 1/2 months along and it was a lot harder to find something. So now I can see why there’s not a lot of people talking about checking them that late. But we did finally find a kid and a leg above its head lol I couldn’t find the whole second kid but she was pretty done at that point lol so I know she’s going to have twins or a kid and a floating leg lol
Have you played with measuring to figure out gestation on the machine? I actually sat down and read the directions yesterday (lol) and it says to measure the hilum-spine length. I have no idea what that means! I’m going to assume just the spine but I would think it would say measure the spine, or with the cattle is says measure body length.


----------



## toth boer goats

How neat, thanks for the info.


----------



## SalteyLove

Tick tock, tick tock, Snow White, please! Show me the beautiful LaBoer kids. Hubby says I can't have a LaMancha buck... and Jessie says they are exceptionally cruel with their horns! But triplet doelings with gopher ears and blond traditional Boer markings please!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I’ve never used the measuring tool before. Sounds like something to try out though! I have tried to google what hilum means, but I’m honestly getting more confused lol.


----------



## Jessica84

I want a traditional marked lamancha so badly! She had a beautiful traditional last year but it had ears! She seems to always throw boys with no ears and girls with ears. 
But no kids yet. She is being kinda odd. She is laying around and staring out into space a lot and I keep thinking it’s soon but then nothing. Today I tested her ketone levels and just trace but gave her magic and Dyne anyways. I’m really annoyed not having due dates on these last does. 
CountryLineAcres yes!! I did too and just was like WHAT! I think I’ll play around next year when I have actual due dates and see what parts being measured comes out to the closest. I would like to figure it out because GoofyGoats had a great idea about ultrasounding people’s goats.
I did try to do some cows today. That was very hard! Of course we did 3 that we have no idea if they are bred or not. I tried to find the vein in the tail to pull blood and send in but I have no idea where that is and I wasn’t going to try to man handle those very mad girls and go for the neck lol so either they are open or I’m no good at cows lol time will tell  it is very fun trying to figure out though. Hopefully tomorrow I can get in my almost 2 month old bred doe and see what that looks like.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

OK JESSICA84..THE 2020 KIDDING TALLY IS DEPENDING ON YOUR DOES...(rofl) to have Does. BUCKS are up.by 10! No Way...not gonna happen. We need you to go out there ..and tell your girls...DOES ONLY!..K? I told CountyLine & Goofy...they will do their best,! ops2: Soo we are counting on you...DOES RULE!!!!!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol They will probably end up with does because I NEED wethers! I have more kids then I do wethers. But that’s if they ever end up having kids. I now THINK Snow White and Lolly are close and tonight Chili’s ligs are super soft but she still doesn’t really have a udder. I have no idea what’s going on there! And I REALLY hate to jinx it but Gypsy still hasn’t come into heat. 
Also CountryLineAcres just in case you are ever curious about it I played with measuring and gestation on the ultrasound. I measured one of calis kids (she’s having twins!) and I went from the forehead to the end of the body and it was off by 9 days (it said she was on day 59 not 50). I tried to get another shot of a full view of one but those suckers were doing flips in there I swear lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

EXACTLY! we need the does...kids can show does...phooey on wethers..theres gonna be tons of them this year. I have 9 bucklings...geez. 
I.like what you are doing with the Ultrasound. Do the gestation days have to do with the calibration of the machine?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Snow white..her pic..she looks like part cashmere? Also Chili is amazing...cant wait to see what she throws. Is Lolly your traditional doe? I have loved all your kids. Cant wait to see them!!


----------



## goathiker

Hilum means scar, like the spot on a bean where the plant pod is attached. 
They are talking about the portion of the spine where the organ vessels are attached, the T vertebrae. You look for the sac holding the internal organs and measure the vertebrae that are attached to it.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh thank you goathiker!!! I’m going to get my yearlings in this weekend so the kids can play with it so I’m going to try measuring that too. They might be too big to measure but we are going to give it a shot! I have no idea which girls got bred when the bucks escaped, 3 times! Or which ones got bred when so this will be.......fun lol
Moers on the machine I can pick which animal it is, cow, horse, sheep (close enough to a goat lol) dog cat and pig. So once I pick the animal, then I can go down and pick out of the options what I’m going to measure. With the sheep the only option is the hilum spine, but with the cows there is heart, stomach, and body. Then I click on the first point, then the second point and it comes up with the measurement and they figure the gestation. 
Show white is half lamancha and half boer. She has crazy skirting! Even more so then her mom had. I’m not really sure why she has such crazy long hairs lol 
And no lolly is my worthless little dairy doe. I got her for extra milk but I’m pretty sure my boers make more milk then her. But she is the sweetest little thing ever so we keep her around.


----------



## Jessica84

Alrighty I got my Jerry Springer show yearlings in and ultrasounded them today and I am so thrilled to say out of 9 only 2 are bred!!! The one I only saw the codaligens, and the other I saw two spines in the mess of codaligens. So twins for Splat, and simply knocked up for Olympia lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Pretty soon we will all be calling you Vet Jessica84! Thats awesome. Its amazing to hear all of your discoveries!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I honestly did NOT plan on getting my cool toys all at once, and was kinda regretting the ultrasound when I was crying on day 2 milking but I am so happy I got both of them! Knowing only 2 are bred is going to save me a lot of headaches. I was planning on moving all the of the yearlings over to the moms so they could have more hay since they are getting grass and hay at the moment but I only have to move two so it saved me a bit on my hay bill. 
Now the rest for me is going to be on Friday when I get Gypsy in and see if I can spot little babies at 30 days along. I don’t have much faith in doing it because Tuesday I have cleared to drive a blood sample down to get tested lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

At least only two of your younger does got pregnant. That's got to feel good and be less worrisome. I'm a worrywart when it comes to he younger girls delivering. 
At least you're getting a lot of practice with your ultrasound. Have the kids tried using it yet? I'll bet they're so excited to try. Soon y'all can be making money at 4-H or FFA. Testing other folks does. It'll pay for itself.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh I am so thrilled there is only 2 also! I too worry although I think they will be ok. The one I bought and she was a October kid and the other is a January kid so they were 13 and 10 months old. It could have been worse. 
I have so many people who want their goats ultrasounded. I have let the kids try, Joshua has a hard time with it because of his arm but he gets the concept of basically slow and easy. Savanna (shaking my head laughing) is not a slow and easy kinda girl lol she zips all over and gets annoyed she can’t find anything first thing lol she was the one who did find one of he prego girls but with me holding her hand doing it. But that is her, always 100 miles a hour. Joshua will get the hang of it though, Savanna will be awhile


----------



## SalteyLove

Snow White how long is this pregnancy going to take?!

How is Sally Two Face's kid growing? So cute I'm sure!!


----------



## Jessica84

Your telling me! I’m going to have all these kids weaned and off to their new homes by the time these last 7 even think about having their kids. Snow White and Chili are so soft in their ligs. Last night though I even tested them and just checked them before bed (10) and when I got up (6) and they still didn’t do anything! 
I did have a duhh moment this morning and realized there is no way if I end up with bottle kids out of these last does that I’ll be able to just toss them in with the ones I have now so I need to order some more of the nipple unit things for another bucket. So kinda happy I didn’t realize that one when it was too late.
Sally’s boy is doing wonderful! He is such a fast grower! Not the widest kid out there but also not the most narrow. Not like it matters, Sally is here to stay so..... but hopefully someone does something soon. I just kinda want it over with lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..wheres the babies...its monday...talk to those girls. 
What do you feed as your creep feed ? Calf manna?? Please help me...tell me please(rofl):shrugrofl)

Ok Ill call you Dr j84...now spill it! :nod:


----------



## Jessica84

Oh you mean my fat goats that are just fat? They don't have babies! Gosh I have no idea what the issue is! It's going to be a LONG wait! 
Feed! Gosh my biggest annoyance. So I was feeding this 








But that went sky high so I fed this last year








And then that ended up going up in price, even more so then the first so this year I'm feeding this







and then mixing calf manna and show bloom in. Even adding that to it it still comes out cheaper! So I'm feeding 4 parts of the mix and then 1 part of the calf mamma show bloom mixed together. I'm not totally sold on this grain though, but to be fair I didn't realize my bottle of baycox wasn't working until I had some kids come up with the runs :/ so all the kids have now been treated with corid, and they will again 3 weeks again and then hopefully I have a good idea on how the grain is doing. Most of the kids though I think are doing decent but I have enough ehhhh kids that I want to give the grain some time, cocci free, before I make a judgment on it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

But is this your creep feed? That the kidds have free access to?


----------



## Jessica84

Yes. So they have that, and hay in their creep feeder that only they can get to.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou.


----------



## SalteyLove

Dear Jessie - you are hereby banned from adding other photographs to this thread. I saw this notification that a photo had been added and got all excited for new LaBoers... only to find FEED TAGS


----------



## Goat Whisperer

SalteyLove said:


> Dear Jessie - you are hereby banned from adding other photographs to this thread. I saw this notification that a photo had been added and got all excited for new LaBoers... only to find FEED TAGS


I agree (rofl)


----------



## Jessica84

SalteyLove said:


> Dear Jessie - you are hereby banned from adding other photographs to this thread. I saw this notification that a photo had been added and got all excited for new LaBoers... only to find FEED TAGS


Oh my gosh you made me laugh so hard lol and I'm sorry, stinking feed tags  
Ok I WONT post a picture but I think maybe Lolly is thinking about something. She has been in her little carport all day thinking over her life decisions. The first 2 hours I told her to knock her joking off I'm not going to believe her but I'm starting to buy it, so hopefully she has them, it's such a nice day to bring babies into this world


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wellllll??? Is Lolly a momy or is lolly in la la land????


----------



## Jessica84

La la land :eyeroll: I totally bought it this time too. I can post pictures (lol) but she was acting all posty and day dreaming and then she went and started eating. NOW she has recruited Jule and they are both off by themselves. 
I figure they are channeling my sisters and my friends goats, this is my sisters first time kidding and my friend has 1 kidding under her belt and she just simply walked out and found kids, so I figure they will all go at once because I told them both that I’m only a call away lol


----------



## Jessica84

Well it was a LONG day but Jule had a little doe kid!








Hopefully she is worth whatever the vet bill is. 
She was in early labor and it just seemed to be going and going and Jule never did push. So I went in and felt a weird rope type thing below my hand before I went threw the cervix, then when I got in it was just this mass of flesh. There was sections that to me felt like cow tong. I was trying to figure out what in the world I had going on! I honestly thought something may have ripped and I was some how above the uterus feeling down. She finally did push and my finger went right threw something. So I flipped! Started calling and got ahold of a vet. Took her the hour in a half to him, that was nerve wracking not knowing what she was doing back in the trailer. Got there and the vet wasn't there yet so the assistant went in and was clueless. Vet got there, knocked her out (had a anxiety attack a little) flipped her over on her back and went in. He found the kid threw this mass and and the head was down. Got her and part of the mass out. He had no idea what it was, it was kinda calcified and the tong things I felt looked like buttons on the placenta but it was not this kids. No clue but it's being sent off to the collage and if they hear back will let me know. 
For baby breathing and going, finally Jule came around and we loaded them up. Came home and Jule has no idea that it's her kid. She is still kinda out of it so hopefully she takes her but I'll be up all night making sure she doesn't try killing it.
But that was my start to round 2, now to cook dinner lol


----------



## SalteyLove

Jeepers! Does it make it better the kid is a doe and a dapple?! Haha 

It will be interesting to see lab results


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh man. Start off the New Year like james bond 007! Got all those master moves. Fast cars, throwing girls out of the way, to get that job done! Wow...
I hope Jule is doing better! The doeling looks healthy and good size. Did the doeling get any cholestrum?


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. I hope they both do well for you.


----------



## Jessica84

It was worth it because she was a girl lol but as long as Jule lives (vet doesn't see any reason why she wouldn't) that alone honestly would have been worth it. I love this doe and she loves me. I took this picture when I was getting ready to go in, I couldn't resist it shows her personality perfectly








I honestly don't know if I will get the results. I'm not paying for it they just send things like that to the collage to study. Looking at It if I were to guess it was maybe a absorbed kid or maybe not all the placenta came out last time she kidded, although I remember it felt a little different in there when she had her last kid but when I went to call my mom to see what she thought the kid was already coming out. But it was more or a firm mushy feel, like jello so she might have had this for awhile. 
Yes baby got colostrum, I'm going to force the situation. Jule is still kinda out of it. She talks to me when I go check on her but she's looking down. I'm sure from the drugs. By the way that was terrible! She screamed the whole time! I went to hold her head and calm her down and she had this vacant look so I asked if she was totally knocked out or what and she was, they claim it was totally normal but I wasn't buying it


----------



## CBPitts

Well, that’s just exciting all the way round! Plus a beautiful dapple doeling!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Congratulations on that beautiful doeling!! Best wishes for momma. Hopefully she feels better soon!


----------



## Jessica84

Yeah, I don’t like excitement. If everything went very boringly perfect I would be ok with that lol
Jule lost her placenta and is feeling 100%. She is very unhappy she is in a stall and has no idea what kind of crap I’m trying to pull but she is sure that is not her kid and getting a bit rude being forced to feed her. I kinda had a feeling that was going to happen being knocked out and then the long ride home being apart. But it is what it is and with this Jersey cow I am good on milk, so I’ll just have her as a bottle baby.


----------



## NDinKY

Sorry Jule had such a rough time. I hope you find out what the mass was, and if it is likely to recur. Glad she’s back to herself and you have a healthy baby.


----------



## GoofyGoat

WOW, what an ordeal! Poor Jule she looks like such a sweet doe and so very trusting! She's got to be confused that this little stranger she didn't clean is attacking her. (A very cute stranger at that.) Poor thing.
I hope she comes around but if not whats one more bottle baby? just someone to snuggle up with and who couldn't use a snuggle this close to Valentines day?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness. That had to be torment to you. Im sure Jules will.be sore in all sorts of places. The doeling is adorable. Judging from the picture she looks pretty big & healthy!. And Jules looks like a fun girl! Hope all the excitement is over, & smooth going from now on!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow, hope things will get better soon. :hug:

Cute baby.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I was just thinking...Depending on what they used to knock her out, it could take a day or two for her to fully come around. I think a bit of B-12 will perk her up and giving her as much varied liquids as she can handle or wants will also help flush it out of her system. I was just checking in to make sure she's still doing well.

So what are you going to call the sweet little doeling? I was thinking Garnet because she's red...I dunno, it just popped into my head


----------



## rebelINny

Such a cute kid. Sorry you all had such a rough time but glad the outcome was good.


----------



## Jessica84

Jule is 100%. She was screaming so I thought she realized that was her kid. She smelled it once, then went way around her and yelled some more. She was a GREAT mom the first go around, like to the annoying point of screaming her head off when her kid wasn’t within view, so I’m not going to hold this one against her. I just wish it had happened earlier in the day so we could have at least sat in the parking lot and let her know that was her kid. But it was after hours and it was cold. But as said what’s another bottle baby lol and now I can have my bottle baby out of Godiva back since this is Joshua’s doeling  
But hopefully now the rush will be on and these last 7 get a move on! I’m ready for it to be over so I can leave the house with ease lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Now what would you do with all that stress free, no doe checks, no checking on little guys, now wheres that buck, is it gonna rain. Or snow? Whos due? What kid is this? Where did that doe go? 
Just play with that ultrasound on cows? Or hook up that milking machine? Or just hang with 2 great kids? I hope so..


----------



## Jessica84

Oh no me and those two kids are stuck like glue. No matter what we are doing we do it together. Things like go to a actual town and buy food lol I have a little market down the road but they are so expensive and are killing me. To go to "town" though is not a little drive. I am also now the meat goat leader for 4H and I finally just had to break down and be brave and set a meeting up for these poor kids. 
Ok NOT my kids! My friend used my little Titan to breed her little does this year since he just didn't have it together for me this year and he was lonely so she took him for me and gave him some more friendly girlfriends then I had for him lol so here is Titans first babies! She sent me a message late last night















And this is a old picture or Titan at 5 months old. I had lost his sire and kept him as a replacement







she has 2 more does to kid but I'm excited to get a little sneak peek at what he does


----------



## GoofyGoat

Good job Titan! Your friend got some beautiful babies from your boy! Congratulations to both of you


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That is so nice of you. Titan did a good job! I really like the looks of that 1st dapple! They all look.good!


----------



## Jessica84

That first dapple is a boy :/ I felt so bad for her. She wanted a little dapple girl so badly. I am surprised she did end up with any color to be honest. But she has 2 more girls to go so I hope she gets a good girl.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You are a very kind person. I hope this lady and others appreciate all you do for them. With a buck...wouldnt she be able to have a higher chance of dapples? When he is older & can breed?


----------



## Jessica84

Oh no she does! She is a wonderful person. She told me yesterday that she was going to give me a kid and I told her absolutely not! But she did me a favor as well because I didn’t have to feed or deal with him for a few months lol 
Well, I don’t think she wants to keep a buck around. I’m not even sure if she is wanting to breed them again to be honest. These are her pets and I think she just wanted to do the whole baby thing for her kids. If not and she doesn’t keep him I’m not sure how she will get kids next year. It was just a fluke I had a buck that I wasn’t using.


----------



## Jessica84

I leave for 20 minutes and come home to Cinderella (Jules dam) with twins on the ground a little boy abs a girl















Thank goodness I did get home when I did though. They were born on the back side of the hill and last time one did that I thought they would be ok so left to get my kids from school and one I think rolled down the hill and threw the fence and a coyote got it because it was gone!
But now Anna I think says she won't let her sister out do her and is off by herself baby talking. And puzzle should be hot on her heals because I remember Lamar bred Puzzle then the next day Anna was in heat and he seemed to have something against Puzzle because he would keep running her away from the herd. So that leaves Chili, Snow White and lolly with the heck it I know due date lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

I'm SO glad you found them before anything bad happened! They're cuties and it looks like momma is being really attentive!
Good going ladies


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad it all worked out.


----------



## Jessica84

Well I missed another one lol my sister needed help with her goat that was kidding, I checked Anna and thought I had enough time to run over, help and run back, so I left joshua in charge and by the time I got home he delivered 1. Im just going to let her finish up before I move her but got a picture of the first one and her


----------



## GoofyGoat

WOW! you're going to get even busier! Can't wait to see pics of all the new babies


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh wow, glad she was there for her.


----------



## Jessica84

That was all. The fat cow only had one and I missed all my kiddings today. 
Yes Joshua is a handy little guy. His arm healed right in time lol he very much knows what to do but this was the first time he didn’t have me standing right there. But all went well and all he had to do was wipe her nose off


----------



## ksalvagno

Cuties!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Are your does telling you something? onder:They wait till your gone & deliver! :haha: They want to SUPRISE you:upset:! They think its your birthday..:caker something:goatpull:
They sure are cute kidds! Your Son did great! So glad all went well, and you have a Due Date(dance)


----------



## Jessica84

Lol no they just like to drive me nuts! They plot against me I'm sure of it! I'm just shocked Anna only had one, she was huge! I gave giving her Jules baby but she said nope that's not my mother lol this was Puzzle today, I'm going to guess only one in her too lol








And she always sits like a dog, her kids do too


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh...how funny! That looks so uncomfortable! I dunno...if thats only 1...its huge. 
Hey wait a minute. Go get Puzzle and your new machine...and show me a picture of how many are in there! It would be a really neat pic now. Lets see your handy work!


----------



## GoofyGoat

She looks like a dappled pear with legs....how funny, I have a couple doggies, (er goats) that sit too. 
Come on puzzle, give momma twin Does when she's home to hold your hoof


----------



## Jessica84

LMBO! Oh Moers can we pick a different one to try lol I got a great deal on Puzzle when I bought her because she is very hard to get your hands on and she is a brick house at that. I probably ended up paying half of what she did between what she paid for her and the shipping to get her here from Indiana.......so that should tell you how well that all would go  
I also don’t think you can count this far along because the kids are so big now.
Lol she does look like a pear poor girl. But hopefully she gives me a boy and a girl. I need my Lamar back up son


----------



## NDinKY

Congrats on the kids, even if they snuck them out when you weren’t around! Mine tend to do that too. 

If Puzzle only has one that would be shocking. She’s massive!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You mean to tell me you arent a cowgirl? You dont rodeo? (rofl)(rofl)
Hey..I didnt know she was "that way" 
Although the way she sits should tell us something! (rofl)
I still thinks she will have twins. :kid3::kid2:When she was sitting you could see at least 2,,if not more! Shes pretty good sized belly. Sooo what happens in delivery? Can you get close?


----------



## Jessica84

Ha! I can get my hands on her eventually. I have my whole set up the way it is for her and Thunder. It’s getting her large behind up on the stand that I’m just not seeing happening. Kidding isnt a issue with her, she would be the perfect goat to turn loose in a field and not have to worry about. But with the way I have it their pen V’s into the house so I just have to open a gate to a stall which also blocks the laneway off and I can run them right in. But I will keep every doe kid she ever has. Other then the pure hatred of me she is pretty much everything I want. Her kids are not as bad to handle. Her little wether was Joshua’s market goat 2 years ago and one of her doe kids is savanna’s show doe.


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She is just like you then !ops2: A handful! Just a little honory...but good quality! 
(rofl)(thumbup)


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I love that! I have small man syndrome, she had big girl syndrome lol


----------



## Jessica84

Snow White has placed herself in a stall.........I have to go to town to day and buy hay a deposit checks so of course she put herself in a stall!!!!! And if she is just pulling my chain today she is out of here Saturday (not really but I told her that lol)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She wants ALL YOUR ATTENTION! she feels fat & ignored...how dare you!(rofl)
By golly...she will show you. She will do it ALL by herself! :haha:


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## SalteyLove

"go get my hay human.. I'll have my twin gopher ear traditional Boer marked does here waiting when you get back"


----------



## toth boer goats

(rofl)


----------



## Sfgwife

SalteyLove said:


> "go get my hay human.. I'll have my twin gopher ear traditional Boer marked does here waiting when you get back"


:heehee:


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I’m not leaving. So that means I’ll pay $5 a bale more and go up the road, all because someone won’t get this over and done with! I also think jasmine might go today. Her udder is huge today and I found a huge glob of goo on one of the yearlings back. So I’m home today and will go pay the crazy price of hay this evening.


----------



## Jessica84

I didn't get a picture or the second kid but Jasmine had 2 black bucks.
Snow White is still laying in her stall. I guess we are going to think about maybe having kids all day long lol her mother drove me nuts doing the same exact thing.


----------



## Jessica84

Quads! No wonder she had to think so hard lol a black headed boy with ears, a black girl with a white leg with ears, a red dapple with ears and a red head, no ears.......boy  my kids are NOT happy!


----------



## SalteyLove

Awww Snow White, so very close! They are all really beautiful. Did she deliver unassisted? 

Can't you just keep him as a pet?


----------



## Jessica84

She did! I checked her and went in the house to start my laundry and come out and she had 2 with the third coming out butt and Hocks. I rolled up my sleeves and she pushed her out. I totally thought she was done so went to get the iodine and she had the 4th lol at least I was there for one of them lol
Oh gosh my husband just told me we were doing pretty good with money before animals soooooo that’s a no lol but my sister does have a lone bottle baby so he’s going to go to her. If she keeps him that’s fine and if not we will just split the money since I’m giving him to her and the milk to raise him, although the milk part is awesome since I have way more then I need!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwwwwww! They so cute! Quads oh my Snow White got most of her dwarves in one go! Which one is sneezy? Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Congrats on all the babies! They are adorable. Are you going to put them on the 2020 Kidding Tally? That would be nice. Since they are ADORABLE!:inlove::inlove: hint hint! I know you have laundry, and need hay, and going to your sisters...but when you have time...you could post them..k? :imokrofl)


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY, congrats, they are cute.


----------



## rebelINny

Wow nice batch of kids from just two does!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol poor old girl looked so overwhelmed after she had them, which I can not blame her on that! But she’s such a good mom. 
Yes I will post to 2020 tally. I always end up forgetting about it so you will have to keep up on reminding me! Usually I have to try to go back 20 pages and see where I left off on because if it’s not right there in my face I won’t remember. I did not even come close to posting all my 2019 kids :hide:
That was a lot of kids for 2 does, and perfect example of that goat math lol hopefully just twins from here on out because I’m going to have to order more nipples and buckets for any more bottle kids and I’m not sure if they will get here in time. The two older girls have 4 nipples on their bucket and they have no desire to be nice to Misty (Jules little girl) so I picked up 2 buckets today and will just put 2 nipples on each bucket. I have been really fortunate on not many bottle kids this year but still didn’t seem to plan the nipples right. Although I also expected them all to kid around the same time!


----------



## SalteyLove

Are you using raw cow milk cold on your bucket feeders? Do any non bottle kids get access and try to use it?


----------



## Jessica84

Yes raw cold milk in a bucket. I was going to put it in the creep feeder area because why not? I have milk coming out of my ears, if someone wants to nurse off it that’s fine. But then I got to thinking that they might chew on the nipples and ruin them so I just have it in a stall. The gate is open so if someone wanted to go in they could but no one seems to have any desire to go in there but the two girls. I’m just going to put the other bucket in another stall for the two smaller girls, that way there will always be a area the two smaller can go to for milk and the big ones can’t be mean to them.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Bucket feeding has been so revolutionary for us. I can’t say enough great things about it lol.


----------



## Jessica84

It really is! After last year I was like “why did I not do this sooner!” Most of all I actually like my bottle babies! I call them and they come, or they come hang out with me when I’m watering but they are not chewing on me, or butting me like little Misty is doing. She almost killed me tripping me earlier today so I’m dead set on her bucket tomorrow lol 
But over the years none of my bottle kids really kept up with the dam raised kids on growing. Last year I had a few that grew faster then their siblings. Now the one bottle baby she has a brother but i don’t see a difference in size, the other one she is smaller then her siblings but not by much. I’m going to weigh them at weaning time and get ADG and see how far off they are, if they even are


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Yes, I totally agree! I’ll use nothing else now. Our first three guinea pigs in November have had a 0.58-0.62lb ADG on the bucket. I’d say that’s a win!


----------



## GodsGarden

Didn't see Snow White''s news till today. Quads! Amazing and Congrats. Being interested in earless goats I was hoping you'd get the earless girl. Bummer on that but she still did a really good job. She must look so deflated now.


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on the quads!


----------



## Jessica84

Yes! I looked at her after and said oh my gosh it looks like there's nothing left to her lol but she is NOT feeling well this after noon. She has a fever and is breathing hard so have her a shot of nuflor. Gosh I wish they could some how make that a little nicer on the animals. 
Puzzle had to keep up being the pain in the butt she is and is the first one to kid at night. I heard a baby crying and thought it was the bottle brat wanting her dinner so made the bottle and came out and found this cute little girl! She's working on another one right now. And here I thought I was going to go to bed early tonight HAHAHAHA


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Omg gorgeous!!! I’m so jealous right now. Can’t wait to see what else she has!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh don't you try and fool me! You have down right stunning babies! I am super jealous over your grey spots, Titan threw some of those, too bad not out of my does lol
But she finished off with a red doe. When she was making a nest for the second kid her hips sure were making creaking sounds. She really wouldn't push with the second one even though it was right there so I just went ahead and pulled it and let her lay there for awhile. She did get up and seems to be fine but sure had me worried. Babies have eaten and fairly dry but I put a heat lamp on just to be safe and now I'm going to crash lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Puzzle only had two? I thought for sure she had trips in that huge belly....just goes to show you can't really know by their size lol!
Congratulations on the beautiful Doelings. I sure hope poor Snow White feels better soon. I hate giving Nuflor it's so hard on them but you gotta do what you have to do to help them.
Hope you got some sleep. I've been getting up every hour for the last 3 nights with Sybil and now Tonks so...


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I agree with GoofyGoat. She looked like she had more for sure! Belly size always fools me it seems lol.

Yes, grey dapples are pretty, but I just wish they stayed that way! I would be over the moon if they did. Plus, I loooove a sharp black and white dapple. Especially when they’re does!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh gosh! Every hour? And I thought every 3 hours was bad. But then again I’ve also missed some births sooooo lol 
No as soon as I saw the size of that first baby I knew she was only going to have one. 
She is definitely a beautiful girl, I just like different and grey is different. I too wish they stayed grey :/ but usually they don’t change too much while they are still my view to look at lol 
Now just waiting on Chili and Lolly, and I better add to the 2020 kidding tally before Moers comes


----------



## ksalvagno

Cutie pies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What about the Moers 2020 Tally harrasing goatee???onder: hah...caught ya! Talking about County linez Beautiful Z dapples...and now you add another beautiful dapple! Im Sooo jealous of both of you..and Toth, & all those gorgeous kidds on the Tally! :rungoat:
Hint J84 hint! You 2 have really done GREAT so far! So happy for you both. 
How is Snow? Doing any better? She is so preciouse. Now its GoofyGoats turn
Cant wait to see what she has! And CountyLine has 1 on Tuesday....keeping us All in suspence!


----------



## GodsGarden

Love the picture of Puzzle sitting with her baby. All her pictures at the very least make me smile. 

Hope Snowwhite feels better soon. Poor girl.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you Mores! I had just got done counting all the does I’m planning on selling this year and thought ok, I’ll get my numbers down some more, then I counted how Many I plan to keep........oh boy! I’m sitting at 2 more then I’m selling lol husband asked how many I had for sale, I told him and he asked out of how many. I told him I just didn’t want to talk about it lol
Snow White is still off but she looks a lot better! She was just even sticking her head out the gate biting anyone that was looking in on her. Last night the kids were starving so I Milked her out and gave them a bottle and they sucked it down, this morning they had no interest in taking it so I think she is on the mend. This will probably be the last time I breed her though. 
Puzzle is a goof ball for sure. She is definitely worth the hassle of being harder to manage. Last night I just wanted to go to bed. She was standing there snorting and giving me the evil eye. I thought for sure she was going to bite my face off when I helped #2 eat but she just cleaned my face for me lol talking about nerve wracking!


----------



## GodsGarden

Ha ha ha ha, silly Puzzle. I can just picture that. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## Jessica84

Lolly had a doe and buck. She waited for me all day for me to get home from taking Savanna to a 4H thing to have them even though I had my brother in law come to check on her while I was gone lol I guess she knew he was going to be clueless lol it was funny though because he sent me a picture of her butt end to make sure she wasn't doing anything lol but he did great!


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Good girl Lolly! Waiting for mom! 
Lolly, would you have a talk with my Sybil about how important it is for mom to be there and how spoiled you get if you do PLEASE!

Congratulations they're really cute! I don't envy you having to decide who to keep and who to sell, I'm not sure I could do it right now...they're all just too cute and lovable


----------



## Jessica84

Gosh they sure do enjoy kidding when your not around huh. I’m pretty sure they go out of their way to do so. This year has been a odd year with them not showing many signs before kidding. Most look absolutely normal and I turn my back and they had kids. But I do hope your girls wait for you and if they don’t it is absolutely text book perfect kidding. I think lolly learned her lesson last year. She went early and showed no signs and I walked out the next morning and she was laying there with just the babies head out. It was very hard getting that kid out and she lost it but she is so easy about taking other kids and raised one of sparkles kids. I’m pretty sure she crossed her legs and waiting for me this time lol I seriously checked on her, went in and made a bottle and came back out and she was pushing.
Snow White seems to be doing better this morning. I have kept the stall gate open for her but she has refused to leave and this morning she was bringing her kids out. She has a lot of discharge and I’m pretty sure she is just trying to make a run for it so I stop giving her nuflor, but as long as she is doing better that’s all I care about. Maybe going out with her buddies and moving around more she will have a better appetite.
But now just waiting on chili and then the next one is March 9th and and then two due sometime between April 12 and the 30th. That one will be fun waiting for kids lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:coolmoves:Cute


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Such nice big kidds! You did good picking out your girls! All your kids are amazing!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol mores those are the ugliest babies ever! I’ll have to get better pictures of them but they are messed up. But she raises some fast growing kids and they pay for her and she’s a sweet heart that I can easily graft kids onto so we forgive her for her ugly babies lol 
I think chili is in early labor. She finally made a somewhat decent udder so I’m not so worried, just not in the mood for kids tonight. I even offered to pay keith (husband) to miss work tomorrow and stay up with her tonight but he laughed at me :/ hopefully it’s just a false alarm.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Cmon Chili hold out till 9 am so mom can have some coffee! She's earned it 
Thanks for the kind words, I'm sure she'll be fine. Sometimes wi th working as much as I do then working even harder here on the farm I just want a bit of fun time too..so I get frustrated. I'm sure I'll be fine once I'm holding the kids.
They're not ugly babies ...they're adorable, and having such a great doe is worth it's weight in gold if you have to play musical kids. You're quite lucky there


----------



## Jessica84

No, no 9am kidding, 2am seemed better for her. She had a red doe kid I was helping her get it cleaned up expecting that to be all and then another sack broke. Was kinda shocked by it since the first was a decent size and she wasn’t real big. She had the second all on her own and I helped dry it up so I could go to bed. She dropped her after birth kids ate and I went to bed. Went out this morning to check on them and bottle feed and she ended up having a third one but it was dead. I never would have guessed she had 3 in there and I’m so mad at myself. That was kinda a crap way to end it all. 
Goofygoat I have total respect for you! I know how hard it is simply having goats to tend to but a job on top of that I think you are super woman! And you most definitely deserve to see your hard work being brought into this world.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, I'm so sorry about the third kid. Such a shame. I would have gone to bed too after the placenta had presented and all seemed fine. Don't blame yourself. You don't need the "what ifs" in your head"!
THANKS (blushing)
I'm so very lucky to have my daughter at home right now doing her freshman year online to help me otherwise I think I'd be losing it. Between the two of us we get it done but have decided to downsize after all six does have kidded and get to a more fun number. (I'm thinking about 10-14) It's not the herd that's getting us it's the infrastructure, I'm very capable of building and such but my body is starting to tell me otherwise, and my daughter is a hard worker but not mechanically inclined so, it's hard for her. Texas isn't the most friendly of states weather wise, I've had to rebuild sheds twice and reroof 3 times and do fence repairs a lot because of tornados or straight line winds...So once my daughter goes off to A&M for her degree in forensic anthropology I'll be finding somewhere more weather friendly I think.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey Jessics84. & my GOOFYGOAT!
GLAD your both here. You both are amazing peoples! And what Ugly Kids? Never seen one in my.lifetime. ive never been a beauty queen...so I understand
You both are amazing and I enjoy tormenting & teasing you. Im sorry you lost the little one...bot who knew after the afterbirth, mine are done. I say Hallelujah! Sometimes I even sing a verse or two...only to the goats...
Im grateful you both have good daughters & son. We all need a helping hand. So J84 you done? No one else? GG have your girls started yet,? I hope they wait for you to be at home!
Ok J84...post those babies on 2020 kidding tally& add the does up please..I just know GG is gonna put 10 doelings on the tally once her girls start!


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## SalteyLove

Congratulations on being all done with kidding season! (at least for a few months... because you have one or more newly AId does right?)


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on kidding being done. Sorry about the triplet.


----------



## toth boer goats

A big congrats.


----------



## Jessica84

No goofygoat I totally get it! That is one thing that I want more of, shelter room. They have enough to get by when it’s raining, everyone stays dry but it gets crowded when I have kids. The good thing is we don’t get a ton of rain usually. I shouldn’t even admit this lol but I bought a new shelter that is 20 X30 and I thought that would be great! Take down my long narrow one but then realized I will actually have less square feet. It was from a auction and I got it for $1,000 less then they go for so now I’m debating on selling it and getting one bigger lol 
Moers I really shouldn’t have trusted that after birth, it has fooled me in the past but I was shocked she even had 2 in there! You saw her pooch picture and she was not a wide girl. But there’s nothing I can do about it. She is on my poop list at the moment anyways. I took kids to school and had to look for a heifer that was close to having her calf and when I got back home baby 2 was out wondering around the herd. I don’t know if someone cleaned her or what the deal is but now she has no desire to take this kid! She has pretty much wracked up her three strikes today. She doesn’t have much milk, I probably would have helped her raise it anyways, she didn’t clean the third kid and now rejecting this kid. I can put baby 1 in front of her and get 2 to nurse but as soon as she smells it she steps away. So far she is not being aggressive but I’m worried she will get to that point. This isn’t her first time kidding and now I’m wondering if that is why she was sold. And you can tease me all you want! I enjoy you and your teasing. 
Salteylove yes I still have the 3 unknown father does to go, then cali in May, I THINK Gypsy might have taken on her AI. I ultrasounded her today and I thought I saw a kid. I’m going to check again in a week or so. I’m about ready to draw blood! If I didn’t have a million things to do I would do that and get it down to them Thursday. Maybe I might. But then I also have Rosie now due in July. But I’m going to enjoy my mini vacation until april lol so crazy, the older kids will all be gone by the time my last ones come along lol
And thank you toth and ksalvagno. 
But I did tally up all my kids tonight. So I ended up with:
65 kids
39 doe kids
26 buck kids
32 mothers
18 black kids 
8 black dapple
2 black paints
3 black dapple paints
4 black heads
14 reds
12 red dapples
2 red paints
2 red heads.


----------



## goathiker

Kidding season is over


----------



## goathiker

Yet mine has just begun lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:squish:


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations on a successful kidding season!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol then it’ll be my turn to gush over your kids, while of course getting a full night sleep lol 
Thank you guys. Now to get down and dirty selling these guys :hide:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..Ive got to ask...How did you get that darling dapple to do that pose? Seriously..Im still cracking up
Im thinking...how did she do this?


----------



## goathiker

Jessica84 said:


> Lol then it'll be my turn to gush over your kids, while of course getting a full night sleep lol
> Thank you guys. Now to get down and dirty selling these guys :hide:


Yeah but, I have two, yep I have counted them; two does to kid out lol
I remember those days though, such a rush.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol which one do you mean Moers? Puzzles little girl? If so wobbly legs lol 
Jill it’s something alright lol I think I’m getting old though because i only had half the normal amount have kids because I sold so hard and for some reason it just seemed to have sucked the life out of me this time. But I do usually have more help around here. I have a love hate with my parents getting that farm land up north. Love because we really don’t have to worry about hay, hate because that means a lot more around here falls on me to do. I think once I end up getting in the groove it will be fine. But all in all it was a good kidding. Only a few had night kidding and I only had to help out a few does.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey girl. If you look at your last group you put on the 2020 kidding tally. Its the pic of the dapple. Please let me know how you got this! Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey..thought you might enjoy this...(shy) do you remember me telling you about my boer doe, FF bred to my FB myotonic Titan? Just mixing the 2. Shes smaller for the boer, being Ff thought it would be smaller kidds 1 go round. Well heres the twin boys








They were small about 3 to 3.5 lbs each..about right for 1st born twins to Ff and myo...right:7up:
Alls good growing, ive been watching weight gain..doin ok, put on .5 then grow...lol






















One weighed 3lbs, the other 3.5 on 1-10-2020
Today they are 25lbs each. So in 50 days they put on 22 lbs. Not too bad
The funny thing was..I was out videoing my newest kidds. And these twins walk by stiff legged. Heads arched back..looking very different. I panicked, mg:grabbed one up, checked him over, looked at famacha, gums. Anus color . Felt like he should...Im thinking WMD...I put him down, I grab the dark twin,,same all is good, put him down ...both are normal....hmmmmm
A dog bark . ...they stiffen...:bonk:..duhhhhh they are 1/2 , myotonic....(rofl)
They are about 2 months old...the myo kicks in...(doh)(blush)...Nuttin wrong wit me....duhhhh(headsmash)


----------



## toth boer goats

:imok::hug:


----------



## Jessica84

Oh how absolutely funny!!! And those are really good gains! There is a breed that they came up with that is half myotonic and half boer. I can’t remember what they are called but a goat friend of mine bought a myotonic to cover some of her does and come up with this. 
But that is also a great idea on using him on FF. Those FF always make me nervous......my first calf heifers too lol I have 3 on lock down so I can keep a close eye on them lol I don’t know why they make me so nervous usually all is well but they just do. One guy I know though he has a jersey bull (it’s a dairy breed that has VERY small calf’s) and that’s what he breeds his first calf heifers to. I thought that was a good idea even though they won’t get as big as fast. But just that piece of mind would be worth it. But my luck if I did that with the goats the little breed would get out and breed everything lol so I’ll Just keep getting more grey hairs every year


----------



## Jessica84

Again not my baby (sigh) but here is another one of Titans babies. Gosh I wish I would have used him now lol but counting down the days to breeding season lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

WOW! That's a gorgeous baby! Doe or buckling? 
It's going to be breeding season again before you know it and you'll be saying..."why did I wish that"... as you're drinking your 100th mountain dew of the day just to function. LOL 

Thanks for the reassurance on Merlin I really appreciate it. He's a good boy but holy cow I expected twins from Sybil at least and a HUGE boy was not even in the back of my mind with as large as she was and how active the "babies" felt when I checked her. He musta been break dancing in there she felt like she had a chorus line or the Rockettes kicking. ..


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow what a beauty! I would be getting that buck back! He is doing a terrific job!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, nice. 

It seems to happen that way. 
Or you sell a doe who always had bucks, then she has does.


----------



## Jessica84

Goofygoat you are very welcome and honestly I find myself doing the same thing with a buck, I did it with Lamar. I wasn't overly thrilled with the size of his kids at first, now not as huge as your guy for a small doe but I was worried about my smaller framed does. But even though the older meaner girls had easy to kid for them larger kids those weaker (lol) smaller girls had the perfect sized kids for them. At the end I would say he throws mid sized kids, not overly small and not overly large. 
Oh no Moers he is still mine! He's in the back yard in a dog kennel right now lol he was just ok timid to do anything for mine when I wanted him to so when she asked about a buck I let her use him. It worked out best for both of us. I got a sneak peak at what he throws and didn't have to feed him for 2 months and she got babies.
Another one of her does kidded quads this afternoon. This right here is the perfect example why color can be so much fun! Yes we all want those pretty spots but the never knowing, at least for me, is what makes it fun. So 4 kids and totally different 








Toth yes!!! I have done that before! I can't even tell you how many I talk myself into keeping just another year for a girl and sure enough when I throw the towel in that's when they have that stinking girl lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Amazing Quads. So are you going to add him to your breeding bucks later this year? It would be fun to see what you get! Yes I love the colors..and Dapples!!!!


----------



## Jessica84

No he was born here, he is out of Carmella and this buck j used to have 








I used the sire, Cadillac Jack, for one year and then half way threw his second year he croaked on me. So I kept Titan to replace him. This was him when he was new born 








I think this was 3 weeks old 








And just shy of 5 months 















And I need to get more recent pictures but he's a year old now. So yeah he is 100% mine  I tried to use him at 6 months old but he was timid and the girls were beating up on him so I put the does in with Lamar and then eventually my friend asked about buying a buck and I said you can use Titan instead of buying one.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You sly little fox you. Awesome way to find out several points about a new buck! Find out if he can prove himself, See the progeny, size, and ratio!:clever:


----------



## Jessica84

Lol well I didn’t plan it that way but yes yes I did  I would have been more happy if he bred the does I gave him but they were terrible brats to him! I didn’t want them to end up making him aggressive to the does. I think that’s what happened with Gizmo and he is such a butthead to the does when they are not in heat


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey there. Havent heard from you in awhile. Everybody doing well? Kids ( your 2,) doing ok with no school? Just missed hearing what knowledge you share. Is your Hubby ok? Did you get that New Truck :truck:and just drive everywhere now? Not on the siteops2rofl)
Well when you take a trucker break. Give us a shout, let me know you are ok! Thanks:waiting:


----------



## Jessica84

Sorry I have been so busy! When it gets warm it’s always busy but now that I’m a home school mom even more so lol
Yes we finally got the truck! That was a whole ordeal but we have It and soon we can start stocking hay up. Which is good because the feed store hay is now $17 a bale! 
Husband is doing good. Still working and staying away from the ones going on medical aids, although where he works they don’t have any cases. I’m SO HAPPY he transferred right before all this because where he was working is bad! 
Kids are loving being home. I finally had to sit them down and explain now is not the time for any more broken bones! If we have another broken arm it’s PVC pipe and get wrap not a trip to the ER lol 
But I have 2 more days till I’m back on baby watch. Hopefully they just do it fast and get it over and done with. Then Cali is looking pretty big. She’s the first part of May. Gypsy looks big but she always looks big. I went ahead and gave Rosie a lute shot. It’s just too hot here in July and I’ve never had luck with kids in July and August so saved the heart break now. 
But how have you been?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Its great to hear you're doing well! I've missed you. I'll bet the kids are loving being home. I homeschooled all my kids so I know exactly what's up with that. LOL. 
Fantastic you finally got your truck and hubby is working in a safe area. Sounds like life is good 
Happy kidding...I'm down to my last and I can't wait till it's over. I'll bet you'll be relieved too.


----------



## toth boer goats

:welcomeback:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well miss thang..you just cant up & leave us! Pandemic or not. We need you on here keeping us all in line! :goatpull::goatrun::rungoat: cause we All know how demanding & domineering you are:haha:. NOT! im sooooo glad your hubby is in a better place. I know your kids are thrilled they can be home with you. They will be so helpful. 
Hows the little girl with tendon contraction. She doing better? 
I always enjoy your shareing and the hilarious way things just kinda happen. 
So glad your back. So whats happening?


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I didn’t leave just haven’t been on 
No the little doeling passed away. The friend who wanted to take her on backed out and with the weather going up and down in temps she was going back and forth on doing well and not. I was really debating on just doing the kind thing and putting her down although she never showed signs of suffering, just being unhappy, when she had passed.
Not much has been going on here. I’ve been putting my weaning pen together. So Sunday we will start that loud situation lol been trimming feet, but now I’m going to have to kick it all in high gear since I just found out this morning one of the post office employees tested positive for corona :/ I have avoided the post office and all places now for over two weeks and went on Saturday to get the mail so I may be dying next week, so I better get all my ladies ready to be neglected.......joking......kinda.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats Not Funny! You be careful! 
Im so sorry the little one passed. 
This crazy hot cold wet windy weather is hard on all of mine. They dont know if they should fluff up , :cuter shed out? :mrgoat:My poor horse is just staying ratty looking , due to this crazy stuff.
Now tonight, We are supposed to have Thunderstorms for 2 days..in a row. So its time to get out all the floaties. Teach all my babies how to play on blow up water toys. Get out a few blow up rafts and float down the hillside. Watch to make sure they dont float to the neighbors house:what:
Well..this virus is crazy. I heard they expect it to peak in the next couple of months. Hope so. I might be done with all my chores and building fence & pens by then.


----------



## Jessica84

GoofyGoat I some how passed right by your comment and just now saw it. I’m sorry about that I wasn’t ignoring you! Isn’t it funny how we just can’t wait for it to start and then by the last few we are just done lol i think it’s the before it even starts excitement that burns us out the most lol 
No Moers it’s not funny but at this point it just is what it is. I’ve done my best to protect me and the kids and if I get sick I have no other option then to just deal with it. I just find it ironically sad that I have ignored my mail as long as I could and 5 days after getting it someone tests positive. That’s just my kinda luck  
Ugh your weather is as goofy as ours! I really hate to complain about it because we are getting rain which we need but it’s like come on! Pick one! This 80 degrees yesterday and then 54 and raining Sunday is not fun! I think I’ll probably get the ladies in and give them their pneumonia vaccine a bit earlier this year with this goofy weather. 
And I hope this virus ends soon too. It’s really not effecting me all that much, I don’t go out much as it is, but my creeped out factor is sky high every time I go out now


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah I understand about the creeped out factor when i go out Jessica! I sorta get that too. 

So I’ve never given pneumonia shots Jessica. Do you give them every year? What kind do you use and when is it supposed to be given? Our weather has been in 40s. Jumping to 60s this wk for highs. Ugh. And still 40s at night. This time of year and fall too tends to swing in temps. Drives me crazy. 
They have a barn to sleep in which is good but the temps worry me about pneumonia. 

I homeschooled my daughter from 5th grade through high school. But her high school was online as I recall. She’s supposed to be graduating from univ this month. That’s been postponed but not sure if now maybe her graduation will be cancelled?

My son is enrolled in a online public charter school this year. He loves the school! I had mostly homeschooled him since kindergarten. 
Anyway he hasn’t been affected much with the virus cause he already had online classes. 

Hope homeschooling is going well for yr family!

Hope the kidding of your two does goes well!! 

Why hasn’t kidding in July or aug gone well? I would think the warmer months would be easier for kids instead of the cold months??


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Creeped out? Yes I still feel really akward when I see people in masks & gloves in regular clothes. I keep thinking Im in a zombie movie or something like that! Now Ive read where 5G has caused the virus ...Really? I guess I need to not feel so akward. Its a sad situation...but We look funny in masks & gloves! ..Im waiting for someone to run around wrapped in saran wrap!! mg: Then Ill be in trouble. I wont be able to stop laughing!(rofl) I mean there was a couple of guys in cowboy hats wearing bandanas...(embarrassed)(embarrassed)..i kept looking for a six shooter! :bonk: So I better re arrange my attitude...(doh)...but it wouldnt be as much fun. (rofl)


----------



## Jessica84

Buck naked boers, I give ONCE PMH IN, it actually goes up their nose. I give it once a year, I usually give it right before I breed them, so June/July but I don’t remember our spring time being this crazy with the up and downs.
Summer here sucks! I can’t keep kids cool and it’s just so hot and dusty. I had a July baby last year and she would get so over heated, even in the shade. I would bring her in the house to cool her off, we only have a swamp cooler but it was still just too much of a temp change for her. She did end up dying, and it hasn’t been the first summer time kids I have lost. The ones that do live, which I do have to say I have had more live then die, are just so dinky. Also with the heat there’s more risk for floppy kid syndrome. 
I don’t think im meant to be a home school mom lol actually it’s not all me, it’s my daughter as well. She has no self drive when it comes to school work and I am so busy and it’s hard to keep on top of her. My son? I picked his weeks worth of work up yesterday and it’s almost done. I could totally homeschool him! But we are working on it and figuring out a routine, which we will get it will just take time.
Modes lol my sister just made me a mask, and I’m gonna wear it! Yes it’s not going to keep me from getting sick, they claim, but if I go out not knowing I’m sick and kill someone I would never forgive myself! I don’t care if it technically isn’t my fault, I don’t want that. So I’m going to wear it. Not that I go out often but still. I also think of everyone did it it would help so much. But thats my opinion lol the gloves, all I have is the cattle OB gloves so that would be really interesting for people to see lol actually I think next time I go out I will wear them! Gotta find some kind of entertainment in this craziness


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I HAVE THE PERFECT MASK FOR YOU








It gives a WHOLE NEW MEANING TO BUTT FACE(rofl)(rofl):clever:

Or you can cut your leggings to crop pants
.And Wear your MATCHING MASK!!!
VOUGETT BABY! (dance):heehee:


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I love my leggings! I’m not cutting them up  did you see the one where they use men’s underwear lol I’m not doing that either  no my sister makes and sells shirts, right now no one is buying anything so this keeps her busy. But she was pretty smart! So she is sewing the masks and then she got some air filters and is cutting them up to put in the masks. I’m just wondering how hard it’s going to breath in them lol and I guess I’ll definitely have to make sure I use mouth wash before putting them on because if I have bad breath I’m gonna be smelling that the whole time. But seriously it’s a very nice gesture and I’m going to use them.
On the goats though nothing much is going on. No signs of kids. But I had a few “great buck escapes” so this is the earliest for the first escape. 
Cali who I bred late because she didn’t settle is looking huge. Poor girl. She I at least know is bred to Lamar lol 
Gypsy was in trouble yesterday. All the girls are coming into heat and she was fighting, well they all were, and I had to explain to her she has very VERY special cargo in there and if she kills my AI babies goofing off she’s in big trouble. 
The wind and rain has hit so we are all just bunkered down.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Moers yes I agree it is a crazy world right now for sure. I wouldn't have a trouble wearing a mask or my bandana around my face. I wore gloves out today to pick up my items at the feed store. Then went to tractor supply to get the pour on. Both I ordered ahead and it was really easy picking up my orders. Then went to get gas. That was a interesting thing. We haven't ever had to pump gas in Oregon. Now they give people the option to do so. lol. And we do have to put in our credit card and all that. But they will still pump our gas. I don't want the gas people to loose their jobs....so prefer to have them pump gas not to mention I just haven't known how to do that. lol. So that was my interesting experience today.

Thank you Jessica for that info on the pnuemonia vaccine. I think that is a good idea to do for fall. We are finally getting good weather this week. It has been awful rainy and cold for a while now. Prior to that was warmer I think. But we are finally into the spring like weather now which is nice.

I haven't usually had kids in the summer like July/Aug....so that is why I ask. Thanks for sharing your experience with kids during that time of year. I will know soon whether sugar is pregnant and if so she would be due in Aug. That is typically our hottest month here but we don't usually get more than one or two days in 100 degree. Usually typically summer is 80s and maybe some 90s but 90s aren't usually long lasting temps here. So I think it should be ok.

We are having babies in June which I am looking forward to, that is when we tend to warm up in oregon and so typically all goes well with kidding during that time of year.

Will be interesting to see how everything goes if we have babies in Aug this year. 

Yeah I understand. Some kids do better home schooling than others I think. Both my kids have done ok. But both of them like to be home overall and liked the option of being done with school early so they could do what they want to do on the farm. Hang out with the animals or whatever else they wanted to do that day.

Hope you both have a great day! Chat later I need to go work!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Jessica the ONCE PMH IN is a cattle nasal vaccine right? So do you give the cattle dose of 1 ml per nostril? Or do you give 2 ml in one nostril? And have you found you don't get pnuemonia in your herd since you have been using this vaccine? I would probably give this to them in like Aug prior to fall?? Do you think that would be ok? I haven't ever used this before. But would love to get rid of the coughs we sometimes get in spring and fall due to weather. I would think this could help with that.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok I'll answer the best I can right now, Olympia is giving my husband birthday kids lol
Over the years I have had a case of pneumonia here or there that I was able to treat fast and they were fine. But then, gosh I can't think of how many years ago now, maybe 5, I had silent pneumonia come threw. It wasn't that I brought anyone new in that had something, just every time the weather drastically changed I walked out to a dead animal that was perfectly fine the day before. There's other vaccines out there that I'm sure are good too but I mainly went with this one because it didn't need a booster. So in my mind it would work faster. Right or wrong that's what I thought. After I gave it, no more cases of pneumonia. I've had a kid get sick that wasn't vaccinated yet and I had a buck that I simply was not strong enough to shove a syringe up his nose get sick and die, and then I had Snow White get sick. But I do think she recovered very fast because she had the vaccine. Also she is SUPER old so that might have played a part. Anyways I just put 2cc in one side. Now that they know what's up it can be a rodeo to get it done. I dont see any way I could get both sides done and 2 in 1 seems to be working. Now a little tip if you do go with this one. Wait until they breath in before you plunge it in, and then hold their head up and push your finger down on that side. If you don't you will end up with vaccine and snot in the face lol
Ok Olympia had a doe and a buck. Doe came out fine, buck only had 1 leg. The other was down and head off to the side. Gosh those heads off to the side are tough enough on big does but one a small yearling it was hell! But I got him out and mom seems pretty fine. A bit sore, totally understandable! So if I'm right though babies are 6 or 7 days early. I think 6. The first to I only saw them chasing Glitter and the second time everyone was all over Olympia and the third it seemed everyone was in heat lol and that's when I said wet mucky pens or not boys go back to their pen.


----------



## SalteyLove

Yikes! Tough early delivery. Good work!

I have to say, on the pneumonia vaccination topic, I have used Once PMH IN for several years and been happy with it. In 2019, to save money, I decided to use an injectable pneumonia vaccine instead. I won't be doing that again. Several of my older does (7-8 years of age) really seemed to get hit hard for a day and laid around a bit lethargic after giving it. I did not like that at all. I will go back to Once PMH again this autumn.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Thank you Jessica and salteylove for this info!
Sounds like a good vaccine!
I have one goat that has gotten pneumonia off and on. But I’d like to protect him and my herd. It seems like colds can turn into pneumonia for them pretty easily. 

Thank you for this info!!
Congrats on the babies! They are adorable! Wow she was early!! 6 days early!! Ugh!!


----------



## Jessica84

That is good to know Salteylove!!! I went back and forth on thinking about changing to another one. There was pros and cons, mainly with the price on the ONCE, but so far have figured that it has done well so maybe don’t try to fix what’s broken. It’s just a hard pill to swallow when it’s $30 a bottle of 10 and say you have 42 goats (actually most bottles I end up with 11 doses) so that’s like $15 a goat for those last two. 
Thank you guys! She is a wonderful mother! The boy (the second one) isn’t up on his feet just yet and kinda out of it but I’ve been able to get him to latch on. And Olympia just stands perfectly still while we figure it out. 
I’m not really worried about Glitter, she is a decent sized girl, splat it as small as Olympia just a larger stomach so I hope everything goes well. I also hope they just wait until we get back into the 70s lol 
But I’m actually kinda happy I got a traditional doe, it means Gizmos and I just made the super hard choice to let him go Saturday.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

She sounds like a great momma. 

And the pneumonia vaccine sounds great!

So Jessica do you find you have less runny noses and coughs during the fall winter and spring in your herd?


----------



## Jessica84

She really is a good mom. I love first timers like her!
I do believe that it does help with snotty noses, but I can not say I don’t get any. When it gets cold I do usually end up with 1 or 2 with a snotty nose, but it never goes past that. Really the only time I have a issue with coughing is during the summer when it gets so dang dusty but I don’t really see a difference there, but I get it because I’m usually also coughing up mud lol


----------



## toth boer goats

No fun breathing dust.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey..neat looking little premies. Sorry about the one you lost. Is mom doing better? Its amazing to read how you just get in their and straiten that head around. The worst Ive had is breech & upside down. But I got him out!
Yes Ive got 2 with snotty noses, so Ill go get the Once PMH IN..here we go with another round of snot throwing nasal shots. Well At least they get better fast! Right now the robitussim, red cell & Vetrx are holding it. but if we have another wet cold spell after todays 81° .It will be pnuemonuia. Guess I have Another reason to wear a Mask & gloves..doing the Once PMH In..lol. scare those poor goats! :dazed:


----------



## Jessica84

Don’t go jinxing me Moers! I haven’t lost him lol he’s definitely sore but as soon as I get the teat in his mouth he nurses with all he’s got. The plan was to pull one and bottle feed anyways so dams won’t be dragged down with anything over a single, and well I definitely have the milk so I’m going to start him on a bottle here soon. 
Are you already giving a pneumonia vaccine? I would check what all your giving covers and compare with the ONCE and if they are pretty close go with one or the other. Hopefully you do t end up with any with pneumonia!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

No maam..not jinxing No Body. I read that Olympia had a doe, buck with 1 leg, & the other was face sideways....i thought one was gone. Sorry. I missunderstood. This business is way too hard and intense to wish any harm on anyone!. 
I have 3 kidds with white snotty noses. No cough..just gross noses. The weather is the problem. Today its 83°..yesterday cloudy & 50°. Sat,Sun, 39°.& rain. So in the next 2 days...we drop to 50° & rain....again. 
Since they are snotty, Im attempting to prevent it going into pneumonia. Ill have to order OncePmhIn. .ive heard from several thats the only thing to use. So Im going to try it.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Moers that’s sorta the weather we have had. We are finally warmer now. I’m hoping we don’t swing super cold again. 
I’ve got a pregnant mom due in June with a cough. It seems to be better but she’s still coughing. I don’t think I should give it to her now tho right? Wouldn’t take away the cough I doubt. Since you need to give it before they are sick right? Can it be given to a pregnant doe? I’m guessing no. 

I’m going to buy some too. Jessica is it best to give in the fall or spring? You said you give it prior to breeding in June or July. 

Hope we all stay in warmer temps for the extended future!!


----------



## Jessica84

I know your not, I was just giving you crap but it was all the same kid with the leg and head issue. 
That's how the weathers going here too. I just looked at the 10 day forecast and it looks like we will have another up then down. I do have to say the grass is finally growing great with it like this but still I hate it for me and the animals lol
Honestly it probably would be fine to give to pregnant does, I just never have given it pregnant does before. I think though I would see if anyone has given it to bred does first. I'm kinda a worry wart like that. So @SalteyLove have you? Maria rose is another who gives it but I haven't seen her on here in awhile :/ 
But for me it's a huge ordeal to get everyone in and vaccinate them and I don't like to stress them out. So I go for June/July because for me that's the safest time to get it done before fall which is usually when we get some MAJOR ups and downs in temps.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh sorry I forgot to answer the before sick. Technically yes you should give before they are sick, especially with a live vaccine like this. But I first started to give it in the middle of my herd, I’m sure, technically being sick. But it was silent pneumonia so I can’t say for sure any were for sure sick or not.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok I looked the label up for you. It 1. Says nothing about ok for pregos or not. And 2. Give to healthy animals unless a epidemic. Which I'm sure comes down to if you are having sick animals left and right give some of them a fighting chance even if it would make some sicker. So i would hold off right now  
Keep in mind though that it's a live vaccine, so once you mix it, it's only good for a few hours. So basically if you only have 1 open healthy animal to give to right now you would only be able to give to that animal, not put back into the fridge and wait and give to the others. But here's the label


----------



## SalteyLove

I have not given it to pregnant does either, but I wouldn't be afraid to. I typically give it in August or September... I have no reason for that. It is supposed to protect them for a year, so it shouldn't matter which season it is given in. We give it at the same time as a MultiMin90 injection. But no, I wouldn't give it to any goats that are "under the weather" - being a live vaccine, their immune systems need to be in good shape.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats good to know. If I give it to my herd in June & July that would be about 60 / 30 days prior to breeding. They usually are at their best Bs4..So I may do all mine then. Problem is I have some youngsters with snot noses. Trying to prevent pnuemonuia ,but this weather rollar coaster is not helping! 
I have a doe who coughs. Dust & dander..no.lung worms. I have had really good luck with fresh garlic. She eats it right out of my hand. And its actually pretty cheap to give her. Yay! 
So now.Miss mess..any more to kidd? How are all of your 4 legged kids? Hows your 2 darlings? Hows the Ai & xray & dehydrating milk going? Oh and your heifer? Son got her broke to halter? Lead? I bet you have some funny stories about those 2.!


----------



## Jessica84

No more kids so far. I’m sure the two a plotting to go at the same time. I lost the little boy so Olympia just has the girl now. She is going great! 
Oh gosh we have not worked with the heifer yet! Every time I think about getting her in it pours and the corral gets to be a sloppy mess and I won’t keep anything in that. But we will get there. But all is going ok here. It’s raining so just staying inside and working on a project for Savanna.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh man. Sorry you lost that buck. Im glad the doeling & mom are good. Its hot & humid here. I watched a thunderhead build while I was feeding this evening. It was all by itself, just puffing up and building. No other clouds around. So I gues we will be having either storms or rain tomorrow. Guess Ill finish my taxes & drop them off. Dont have to see anyone. Just put them in the large postal opening and she will call me when she is done. Yay...so exciting.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you. I sure was hoping he was only sore. I always hate to loose babies but I’m still grateful I still have mom. As soon as I figured out the head was back I thought crap I hope I don’t end up killing her. I really hate heads down or back, or heads only. Dang heads are such problematic! 
Tomorrow should be a nice day here. And then another storm moves in Monday. I thought I would be done buying straw but I guess not. 
Glitter has some goo tonight and isn’t glued to her mother like she normally is so it’s going to be a looooong night! I guess no matter if she has kids or not lol just getting up every 3 hours to freeze makes for a long night


----------



## Jessica84

One big girl


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Cute!! congrats!! Good job!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wheres the picture of your doeling? :happygoat:How big? AWESOME! :hubbahubba:Cant waIt to see her...Cmon stingy gut:imok:...show me some Baby love!!!!:inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..help me remember. When is the doe you AI'd due? Which doe is it? What buck was the donor? Please & thankyou


----------



## Jessica84

Did the picture not come threw? I'll try again








I hate to say who's a keeper and who's not right off the bat but I'll be keeping a eye on this one  but Glitter is a great mom! She even beat the snot out of me lol
Gypsy is due the first part of June. I will have to look back on what day (I think it was January 7th) and found days. She's huge already! I'm not sure what I want out of this batch lol I'm not ready to move any of these boys along yet and I don't want to have 5 bucks again but knowing my luck I won't get any more does to settle AIing lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How much does that big girl weigh? Im so jealous you had that doe! My two traditional kidds, both were bucklings. I was hopeing for 1 set of twins with 1 of each. But not for me this year..(embarrassed) oh well...Ill just drool all over your new doeling..k?:hubbahubba: so if you go out,,, and the back of her head is wet...you'll know why! :7up:
Im really anxious to see what Gypsy has. Im fascinated with the idea of AI ing. Especially if you can get the old ennobled bucks semen. Wow...sooo cool! So be sure and keep me posted about her & her delivering.
You doing ok? You said " SHE Glitter beat the snot.out of ya? Thats not fun when they fight ya.
She sure is nice. You did very well on her. Comgrats!


----------



## Jessica84

Well I put my scale in a safe place that is so safe I don’t know where it is so I have no idea how big she is lol I’m going to guess she was about 10 pounds. 
I’m good. I deal with cows and a goat has nothing on a cow kicking lol 
Splat is still hanging on. I told her we can get this over with any day now, but we are on day 148 or 149 depending which day she took. She will probably have Easter kids, in the middle of the human kids egg hunting lol


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Happy Easter! I'm so sorry about the buckling. I've missed a few beats...that little doeling is adorable!
Come on Splat! I'm finally done so I can root you on now


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok...Im gonna bite...SPLAT? Where did that name vome fromops2: My mind can go several directions with that ! Sooooo Ill ask. Lol (dance)


----------



## Jessica84

Gosh goofygoat you had to point out just how long this kidding is going on huh lol I’ll tell ya it won’t happen again lol
There’s a series of books, secret agent splat that Savanna loved as a kid, mainly because he was a cat but still lol 
Olympia’s kid is a bad kid! I went out and Olympia was screaming up a storm running around like a chicken with her head cut off. I looked for that dang kid for over a hour and decided something must have came in and got her! I was planning my master execution for whatever it was and trying to figure what it was that needed killing. Well long story short she slipped threw and then went to the creep feeder and was hiding under the feeder. Dang little brat! She was “missing” again tonight but I knew where she was so since she likes going in there so much I opened the gate that kept these two from the pen where the creep feeder is off of so at least Olympia can see where the brat is.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Stinker!


----------



## Jessica84

Splat had a buck. He's so tiny and cute. I'm pretty sure it's Titans, not like it matters he will loose his goods no matter who his daddy is lol


----------



## Iluvlilly!

WOW!! Awesome coloring!! Good job!! :great:


----------



## ksalvagno

Love the coloring!


----------



## Jessica84

He’s a pretty cool guy that’s for sure. I probably would have DNAed this one if it was a girl lol 
So back on another break until May 7 then Cali is due.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

He is gorgeous! Is mom ok? Well now you have time to do all ths fun stuff! Have a HAPPY EASTER!


----------



## Jessica84

Mom is great! She had him and cleaned him on his own. I missed it and he was colder then I would have liked so took him into the house to hair dry and she stood at the back yard gate just crying for him. Splat was a bottle baby (out of Xena) and I swear bottle babies are usually the best moms


----------



## GoofyGoat

Good looking little guy congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice color, congrats.


----------



## Jessica84

Cali is in labor and at the farthest side of the pasture she could get lol


----------



## SalteyLove

Woohoo! Go Cali


----------



## Jessica84

A girl so far


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Yaaay!!


----------



## Jessica84

I have never had a upside down head only ever until now. She was a champ and could have done it on her own but I pulled just a little and he slid right out. Not bad for a first timer I have to say. But Lamar got his colors and sexes wrong again lol








Now to wait a month for the last one :/


----------



## MellonFriend

Adorableness! I don't want to wait another month for more of your cute baby pictures.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol but it’s going to go out with a boom. I’ll be honest though I will go out of my way not to have them so spaced out again. It could be worse but I’m pooped out!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..the sexes are WRONG! I wanted that dappled baby..if it was a doe! Dog gon it Lamar! 
Im so glad all 3 are good! Woohoo!!! (woot)
Now 1 more month!!!:waiting:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey..while I have you here. I got a really neat poster ( for free) large 1 side is goat washing& clipping..the other side is for sheep. Easy to see & understand
I would have loved it for my 4H group. Its from this co. I bought a show chain and the poster tag was on the info.














Now you may know all about this. I was thinking of both you & hoosier. So hope this helps.


----------



## Jessica84

I know isn't he cute! Oh well so goes life :/ 
No a poster would be great! Much easier then trying to draw something and try to explain it to the kids. Thank you for that! 
Also I found a link for webinars (that are pretty much done) but I sent the link to all my kids to watch and got to thinking maybe it will help someone on here. I'm going to post a new thread but maybe something for you to look at too. Seems like a lot of good info. The kids and I watched the selection one but the others fell on times we couldn't make and then I forgot about it all. Anyways here it is:

https://go.alltech.com/showrite-sto...sionGuid=184b6137-c4f4-4af8-8921-c0dc3b772533


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh wow sorry!!! Splat had a baby? I didn’t know she was due in May! Lol! I went back and read she had her buckling in April. Ugh. Sorry. Didn’t catch that til now. 

Ok now I’m going to go look at calis babies!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ohhh congratulations!!!! They are adorable!! Boy and girl! Just what every doe mom wants! They are beautiful!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you! They are doing wonderful. Already trying to play. It was hot in the “barn” so I had them in the back yard where these was a lot of shade but Cali kept getting out and calling the kids along to try to get with the others. Wouldn’t be a big deal but the pen between the two has the jersey cow since I have a calf jacking my milk. Anyways they are now with the group and happy.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey you..your ears burning??? Goofy goat & I were discussing you..our Favorite Cow toe lickin Princess! Do me a favor ...give Goofy a shout..please.& thankyou. 
Miss talking with you!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh goodness hopefully it was good lol 
Sorry I haven’t been on here much, this is the busy time of year. Getting calf’s branded and cows vaccinated and shipped out of here for the summer. Then between all that I’ve been trimming hooves, doing goat vaccinations and getting fields and pens ready to release the bucks. I’m up to 4 boys now so had to shuffle some things around. Also once fires start I’m basically a single mom so fun fun times. So far I’ve been lucky and it has t gotten too hot until a few days ago so I took as much advantage of the cooler weather as I could. But almost done with it all so should be able to come on here more often  miss talking to you too and goofygoat. You ladies always know how to make me smile


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Jessica84

Oh goodness hopefully it was good lol 
Sorry I haven’t been on here much, this is the busy time of year. Getting calf’s branded and cows vaccinated and shipped out of here for the summer. Then between all that I’ve been trimming hooves, doing goat vaccinations and getting fields and pens ready to release the bucks. I’m up to 4 boys now so had to shuffle some things around. Also once fires start I’m basically a single mom so fun fun times. So far I’ve been lucky and it has t gotten too hot until a few days ago so I took as much advantage of the cooler weather as I could. But almost done with it all so should be able to come on here more often  miss talking to you too and goofygoat. You ladies always know how to make me smile


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sounds like you've had your hands full!
Welcome back to the peace and quiet of goat life. (Haaaha)
We were starting to wonder what was up with you .....
Glad you've just been busy with life and not having a lot of drama


----------



## Jessica84

Yes hands are very full but it’s a good weight loss plan lol it’s so hot now it’s just busy morning and evening now so I should be on more


----------



## Moers kiko boars

(thumbup)


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Hey jessica I didn’t read all the posts. Did your doe kid? Didn’t you have a summer kidding due sometime soon?


----------



## Jessica84

She aborted them. I was absolutely disgusted by it I didn’t even want to talk about it. But all my does have been cycling like crazy and with it comes fighting so I think she got nailed. She always has to be in the middle of everything so I’m still pretty mad at her. But it is what it is, nothing I can do to change it but I’m discouraged enough I’m not even going to try and AI again this year


----------



## toth boer goats

I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Geez girl. Im so sorry. I can understand you being upset. Thats alot of work. Please dont give up.on the AI. There are still some awesome old genetics out there. If I lived closer/I would bring your girls you Ai to my place. I would put a tire floaty on them. . Then they could go out & graze. Not a problem for.me.


----------



## Jessica84

Thank you guys. It is what it is. Of course it would be her that would loose kids. I wouldn’t have any luck if I didn’t have bad luck.
Moers I’m just not feeling it this year. Between being bummed, it hotter then heck, and busy I’m just going to skip it. Ultimately I want to AI for replacement bucks and I definitely don’t need any more bucks this year anyways! After I split all the ladies into 4 pens for the bucks I look at their tiny numbers and think where In the world did all my goats go lol after this year one of these guys needs to go. There’s no point in feeding 4 of them


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry about the abortion.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just a question about AI. Does it produce more bucks than does? I havent really read any stats past the low % of actual live births compared to natural conseption.


----------



## Ranger1

Moers kiko boars said:


> Just a question about AI. Does it produce more bucks than does? I havent really read any stats past the low % of actual live births compared to natural conseption.


No, it does not.


----------



## Jessica84

No it would be the same using a live buck. If your wondering because of my comment of wanting bucks I just meant that instead of purchasing a replacement buck, trying to find one locally to buy that isn’t related or pay the high shipping cost to get one out of state or deal with the game of is he mean or nice, wild or tame, is he going to fall flat on his face under my management because he was fed 10 pounds of grain a day or is he going to do well, I could just AI and get my own home grown buck that isn’t related to everything, well except the dam


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks!


----------

